# Форум для тамады-организатора Праздника > Малые литературные жанры > Конкурсы, игры, загадки >  Гороскопы шуточные или прикольные

## YuYu

Выкладывайте шуточные гороскопы различной тематики.
Я делаю такие гороскопчики на карточки, добавляю картинку с этим предметом. Зачитываю и отдаю карточку человеку, родившемуся под этим знаком зодиака. На корпоративах можно проводить...

*ТЕХНИЧЕСКИЙ ГОРОСКОП*

Проверьте себя, проверьте друзей - какая вы техника?
Небольшой забавный гороскоп.

*Близнецы: Вы компьютеры*
Причем с полной комплектацией: и процессор у вас умный, и монитор четкий, и клавиатура эргономичная. Вы вмещаете и обрабатывайте сложнейшую информацию, когда поставлена такая задача, но чтобы ее поставить, нужна мышка. Компьютер без мышки - самоценная система, но пользоваться ею невозможно. Мышка - это подход к компьютеру. Вообще, конечно, можно любую воткнуть и худо-бедно пользоваться, но ваши системы быстрее и лучше отКЛИКаются на тонкое оптическое управление.

*Дева: Вы видеокамера*
Внимательно смотрите на этот мир, все замечаете и записываете, и выдаете в проанализированном, оцифрованном виде. Да, это умный приборчик, однако неправильно думать, что он лишь фиксирует происходящее. О, нет! Чувствительная оптика видеокамеры способна самым чудесным образом преобразить действительность, причем как в лучшую, так и в худшую сторону. Есть люди, которых видеокамера не любит и категорически не хочет снимать красиво, но есть и другие - и они счастливцы. Если уж камера кого полюбит, то, как минимум, в два счета сделает звездой.

*Козерог: Вы холодильник*
Важный и основательный, ключевая фигура не только в кухне, но и во всем доме. Вы хоть и холодильник, а душу греете. Невозмутимый и строгий, по вашему виду трудно догадаться, что же у вас внутри. А там, сами знаете, то рябчики с ананасами, то пара жухлых яблок, а то и вовсе пусто. В случае с холодильником как никогда справедлива философская фраза Карлсона: "Здесь ничего нет, и здесь никогда ничего не будет, если вы сюда ничего не положите!"

*Лев: Вы пылесос*
Вы затмеваете все звуки этого мира, по сравнению с вами все остальные неслышны и незначительны. Мощной струей свежего воздуха сметаете пыль и рутину, можете всколыхнуть любое болото, раскрасить все вокруг яркими красками. Вы сгусток целенаправленной энергии, и способны очень многое втянуть в этот бурный круговорот, в том числе и то, что вам совсем не нужно. Вы с одинаковым энтузиазмом беретесь за любое дело, будь оно размером с булавку и со шкаф. Научитесь не расстраиваться, что не можете втянуть в себя шкаф, лучше подумайте: оно вам надо?

*Овен: Вы утюг*
Со стороны часто кажется, что все у вас идет очень уж гладко. Но только вы знаете до какой температуры приходится накалиться, чтобы создать эффект этого "гладкого" скольжения. Можно только позавидовать тому упорству и целеустремленности, с которой вы отутюживаете до нужного состояния данную вам действительность - часто мятую и неприглядную. Зато как она преображается после вашего вмешательства, гора скомканного материала становится аккуратной свежевыглаженой стопкой. Этот мир был бы намного лучше, если бы таких преобразователей к лучшему стало больше!

*Рак: Вы газовая плита*
О-о-очень хорошая плита. Всех кормите, снабжаете, обеспечиваете, обо всем печетесь, о каждом беспокоитесь, все в вашем доме вертится вокруг вас. В вас вся теплота и душевность, но, бывает, вы сами себя спросите: "Что ж это я все пеку и пеку, а жить-то когда?". И тут сами себе отвечаете: "Плита я, потому и пеку, доля моя такая - всю жизнь "на хозяйстве". Иногда вы начинаете сильно чадить, и это серьезное испытание для всех, в том числе и вас. На самом деле все не так уж плохо, просто вам вытяжку себе "надобно присесть", и это не прихоть, это необходимость и для вас, и для окружающих.

*Рыбы: Вы сотовые телефоны*
Вы так же, как сотовая трубка, на первый взгляд спокойны и никого не трогаете, лежите где-нибудь "в уголку", но только до тех пор, пока по вам не начнут "звонить". Во включенном режиме вы пропускаете через себя огромное количество информации, в том числе лишней, ненужной. Но поскольку вы телефон, вы часто не можете сами выбирать, с кем говорить. Довольно быстро разряжаетесь и нуждаетесь в подключении к аккумулятору. Зато вы, как и сотовые телефоны, постоянно совершенствуетесь и в каждый новый этап в вашей жизни входите моделью новой линейки.

*Скорпион: Вы комбайн*
Способны в пух и прах искрошить все, что угодно, сопротивление бесполезно, ведь вам "по зубам" все, за исключением бетона. Вы хотите реальной власти над миром и понимаете, что без разрушительной силы достичь ее еще никому не удавалось. Таково устройство этого мира: на пути созидания есть этап разрушения, а созидание - это вторая часть вашей натуры, и второй этап приготовления блюда из нашинкованных, наструганных, перекрученных комбайном ингридиентов.

*Стрелец: Вы телевизор*
И не только потому, что вы так же, как телевизор, излучаете тепло и светитесь изнутри. Главное, вы щедро делитесь с окружающими всем, что у вас есть. Вы отдаете себя людям. Но, правду говорят, не делай людям добра, не увидишь зла. Люди могут ругать вас и считать источником бед. Вы говорите им, что всего лишь отражаете реальную картину мира, а в ответ слышите, что все происходит наоборот - мир создается по образу и подобию того, что вы показываете. Кто же прав, кто кем управляет? Пожалуй, только вы знаете правду.

*Телец: Вы чайник*
Если бы это был мебельный гороскоп, вы без сомнений, были бы диваном - надежный, основательный, но вас всегда можно положиться. Но вы чайник, не подумайте плохого, у нас это звучит гордо. Вы, как самовар, всегда во главе стола, все вокруг вас крутится. Чаю всем по десять раз на дню хочется, и все к вам. Чашки у всех маленькие и пустые, а вы большой и полный, вот и наполняете пустоту смыслом, закон природы, так сказать. Да еще все под крышку норовят заглянуть, не понимают, что вода не закипит раньше, чем она закипит. Мысль, в общем-то, нехитрая, но иным стаканов семь надо чаю налить, прежде чем они додумаются. Вам, конечно, не жалко, но воду в чайник все-таки надо вовремя подливать, а то спираль сгорит.

*Весы: Вы магнитола*
Стрелке весов скучно показывать банальное колличество килограммов, гораздо веселее блуждать по частотам FM-станций. Какой огромный мир лежит в вашем диапазоне, сколько чувств, мыслей, и мелодий он вмещает. И как же трудно выбрать всего одну станцию. А выбрать надо, потому что ваши метания между частотами сопровождаются жутким шумом и треском. С другой стороны, лучше пять минут потрещать и потом хорошую музыку слушать, а это всегда очень кстати. Вас любят, с вами все ярче и острее, радость полнее и веселье безудержнее, даже грустить рядом с вами приятнее.

*Водолей: Вы стиральная машина*
Не потому, что в стиральную машину тоже льют воду, а потому что с такой же серьезностью и скурпулезностью подходите к любому делу, которое в вас "зарядят". Такую дотошность, помноженную на мощь вашей натуры, способен вынести только крепкий материал, ткань потоньше вы можете истрепать до нитки. Старайтесь сдерживать свой напор, контролируйте себя - бывает все уже чистое, а вы полощете и полощете. Научитесь выбирать нужную программу, по случаю применяйте короткий цикл или режим деликатной стирки.

*Добавлено через 22 часа 45 минут*
*Шуточный офисный гороскоп:*

Родившиеся с 1 января по 20 февраля. Ваш символ “Стол”
В следующем году вы станете лучшей опорой для ваших коллег по работе и близких в серьезных делах. Однако постарайтесь хотя бы иногда поддаваться мирским соблазнам, а не растрачивать все силы на работу.

Родившиеся с 21 февраля по 10 марта. Ваш символ “Стул”
В следующем году вы будете отмечены как наиболее добросовестный и ответственный сотрудник. Однако будьте бдительны, если среди ваших знакомых появятся морально неустойчивые личности.

Родившиеся с 10 марта по 20 апреля. Ваш символ “Шкаф”
В следующем году вас ждет материальное благополучие. А если вы последуете совету и будете более открытым и щедрым с окружающими, улучшится ваше положение в обществе и вы обретете новых друзей.

Родившиеся с 21 апреля по 20 мая. Ваш символ “Компьютер”
В следующем году вам следует особое внимание уделить своему здоровью. Берегитесь вирусов! В остальном ваши дела пойдут в гору, а ваши способности будут замечены окружающими и оценены начальством.

Родившиеся с 21 мая по 20 июня. Ваш символ “Факс”
Весь следующий год вам будет сопутствовать удача. Однако будьте осторожны, избегайте сплетен и злословия.

Родившиеся с 21 июня по 10 августа. Ваш символ “Телефон”
В следующем году вас ждут некоторые хлопоты, связанные с работой. Вместе с тем это будет год новых знакомств и удивительных приключений.

Родившиеся с 11 августа по 20 сентября. Ваш, символ “Лампа”
В следующем году вы доставите много радости окружающим. Все будут рады знакомству с вами и вашей дружбе. Однако постарайтесь избегать стрессовых ситуаций и перегрузок на работе.

Родившиеся с 21 сентября по 10 ноября. Ваш символ “Органайзер”
В следующем году вас ждет множество полезных знакомств. Постарайтесь не упустить удачный шанс, который обязательно вам представится.

Родившиеся с 11 ноября по 31 декабря. Ваш символ “Электрический чайник”
Следующий год будет счастливым для вашей личной жизни и дружеского общения. Однако постарайтесь хотя бы иногда вспоминать о работе.


Этот гороскоп делала на красочных карточках с картинкой предмета. На новогоднем корпоративе прошло на "ура". (Дни рождения сотрудников знала заранее, поэтому карточек заготовила сколько нужно. А можно просто зачитать, если народа много.)

----------


## Воронова Наталья

«Грабельный» гороскоп

ОВЕН: наступив на грабли, он придет в такую ярость, что сломает их, но в процессе получит ими ещё раз 5 по голове.

ТЕЛЕЦ: будет наступать на грабли снова и снова, пока они не сломаются.

БЛИЗНЕЦЫ: смогут решить, куда им идти только после того, как понаступают на все грабли.

РАК: только это заставит его сделать шаг вперед.

ЛЕВ: будет рассказывать всем, как это прикольно, и советовать всем сделать то же самое.

ДЕВА: будет наступать медленно и методично. Уверена, что, если наступить правильно, все обойдется.

ВЕСЫ: будут очень долго сомневаться, и, приняв единственно верное решение, наступят на самые большие.

СКОРПИОН: если и заметит, что это было, то вряд ли об этом задумается.

СТРЕЛЕЦ: обязательно постарается взять реванш и наступит повторно.

КОЗЕРОГ: наступив на грабли, поймет, что он на них наступил, но вряд ли это что-то значит.

ВОДОЛЕЙ: наступит только на приглянувшиеся ему грабли.

РЫБЫ: будут всю жизнь себя за это винить. Единственное утешение - благодаря им, на грабли не наступил кто-то другой.


«Коровий» Гороскоп
Стоят на холме два быка - старый и молодой. Мимо (под холмом) проходит стадо коров. Молодой бык пихает старого под бок: "Ну, давай, ну давай быстренько сбежим с холма и вот ту, молоденькую, трахнем, или вот ту, стройненькую. Ну, давай, быстренько...". Старый бык долго слушает, качает головой, потом говорит: "Нет, мы медленно спустимся с холма и медленно покроем все стадо".



ОВЕН

В возрасте Овен ведет себя ровно так же, как и в молодости. Он радостно подхватит призыв молодого бычка, вместе с ним быстренько сбежит с холма, трахнет "вот ту, молоденькую", затем абсолютно счастливый бегом залезет обратно на холм и встанет в картинную позу, гордо обозревая окрестности. Все правильно: Овен - это звучит гордо. И он еще раз доказал это.

ТЕЛЕЦ 

Поведение Тельца описано в анекдоте. Абсолютно правдиво. Телец будет действовать именно так: медленно спустится и медленно покроет все стадо. Причем, невзирая на возраст, здоровья и терпения Тельца вполне хватит на всех. Он еще и молодого поучит.

БЛИЗНЕЦЫ

Близнец воспримет идею с энтузиазмом. Бегом спустится с холма и заведет с коровами непринужденный разговор. Начнет говорить о сексе, потом перескачет на интернет, с интернета на компьютеры, с компьютеров на автомобили. Все. Близнец... заболтался. Просто забыл, зачем он, собственно, спустился с холма.

РАК

Рак же подойдет к делу едва ли не более основательно, чем Телец. За исключением того, что корову он выберет одну. Правда, корова эта будет абсолютной рекордсменкой стада - по весу, по количеству молока, по объему груди (уж не знаю, как этот параметр называется у коров - может, диаметр вымени? Нет, объем груди лучше). Прикинется теленком и начнет сосать.
ЛЕВ 

А вот со Львом все сложнее. Лев не трахнет никого. И это при том, что снимет всех. Снимет красиво, картинно, с потрясающей энергией и шармом, доказав как дважды два, что он - самый крутой. Собственно говоря, он прав. Он уже доказал, что он лучший. С этим согласилось все, абсолютно все, стадо. И все стадо готово пойти за ним. Трахать кого бы то ни было уже совсем не обязательно. Более того, вредно. Можно испортить все впечатление. Надо красиво удалиться, найти следующее стадо, обаять, покорить, охмурить и опять красиво удалиться...

ДЕВА 

Дева побежит не к стаду. Он побежит в секс-шоп. По пути освежит в памяти "Кама-Сутру". И когда доберется-таки до того места, где проходило вожделенное стадо, увы - коров там уже не будет... Придется - опять! - заняться самообслуживанием. Листая предусмотрительно купленный "Пентхауз".

ВЕСЫ

Весы с холма спускаться не будет. Он дождется, пока одна из коров поднимется на холм и начнет его убалтывать. Задумается, правильная ли это корова, и не надо ли подождать другую, которая в чем-то лучше. Решит, что лучше подождать. Дождется. Выберет. Наконец, согласится на секс, и при этом будет мучиться вопросом: а правильно ли он выбрал? Или надо было подождать третью?

СКОРПИОН 

Скорпион тоже спускаться с горы не будет. Скорпиону это не надо. Скорпиона вполне устроит молоденький бычок, который стоит рядом. Он ничуть не хуже коровы, а коитус с ним - действо безусловно мистическое. Нет, никаких коров. 

СТРЕЛЕЦ 

Стрелец... Нет, и Стрелец к стаду коров не пойдет. Что он, коров не видел? Стрелец посмотрит чуть подальше и узреет табун лошадей. Вот, это самое то! Лошадей у него еще не было. А из всех лошадей он выберет самую экзотичную и согласную на самый экзотический секс.

КОЗЕРОГ

Козерог, безусловно, единственный знак, который поступит в этой ситуации правильно. Он наведет порядок в этом бедламе. Составит расписание. Раздаст коровам жетоны. Организует очередь. Согласия коров спрашивать не будет - да это и не понадобится. Женщины любят порядок.

ВОДОЛЕЙ

Водолей мгновенно станет любимцем стада. Абсолютно несущественно, кого и в каком количестве он хочет (да он и сам этого не знает). Важно другое - кто захочет его. Из статистики следует, что Водолея "подберет и обогреет" процентов сорок стада. Что ж, процент вполне достойный. Самое интересное, что для Водолея это неслабое приключение пройдет легко, непринужденно, и без отрицательных последствий. Более того, этот дамский баловень даже ни разу не вспотеет!!! Все сделают партнерши.

РЫБЫ

Рыба мечтательно оглядит стадо. Задумается, какую бы корову он хотел. Ясно, что с большими и грустными глазами. Понятно, что далеко не худышку. А вот форма рогов - это вопрос. И может ли вымя быть одновременно крупным и иметь идеальную форму? И копыта, какие они должны быть? Так, мечтая, Рыба будет долго стоять на вершине холма, а внизу будет медленно проходить стадо...


10 принципов каждого знака зодиака
Овен:
1. Лучше со мной не спорить.
2. Сначала сделаю, потом - подумаю.
3. Там где остальные тормозят, я жму на газ.
4. Буду вечно молодым.
5. Делай как я, ведь лучше все равно не сделаешь.
6. Самое трудное - выслушать собеседника до конца.
7. Упрямство - не порок.
8. Легко контролировать ситуацию, сложнее - свои эмоции.
9. Один овен - хорошо, два овна - много.
10. Первым не нападаю. Но не дай Бог меня задеть.

Телец:
1. Не жалко денег на покупку, жалко на гулянку.
2. Не надо мне чужого, не трогай моего.
3. Худой мир лучше доброй ссоры.
4. Не беспокой того, кто хорошо уселся.
5. Лучше красивый диван, чем красивый закат.
6. Еда - штука серьезная.
7. Ласковый теленок двух маток сосет.
8. Когда едешь вторым, экономишь силы.
9. Терпеть не могу одноразовых зажигалок!
10. Дегустатор - вот мое истинное призвание.

Близнецы:
1. Я сегодня не такой как вчера.
2. Кто владеет ситуацией, тот владеет информацией.
3. Один ум хорошо, а два лучше, особенно если оба принадлежат одному и тому же человеку.
4. Фигаро тут, Фигаро там.
5. Идея как и прочие продукты, не должны залежаться.
6. Один телевизор, телефон в доме - хорошо, а три лучше.
7. Кто не успел, тот опоздал.
8. Двигаюсь по жизни, как скутер по воде - не углубляюсь, зато быстро.
9. На базаре "за базар" не отвечаю.
10. Люблю количество, потому что на качество не хватает времени.

Рак:
1. Мой дом - моя крепость.
2. Нянчиться с другими - вот мое истинное призвание.
3. Хорошо бы запастись всем на свете, и терпением и варением.
4. Все приходит к тому, кто умеет ждать.
5. С друзьями встречайся дома, а не в кафе.
6. Ничего так не согревает душу, как вид набитого холодильника.
7. Лучше подкопить, но достойную вещь купить.
8. Тяжело жить там, где негде спрятаться.
9. Я несу за собой свое прошлое, как заплечный рюкзак.
10. Неужели за двадцать лет можно износить пальто?

Лев:
1. Я поведу вас в даль светлую.
2. Лучше оказывать поддержку, чем получить ее.
3. Приятные манеры - половина успеха.
4. Солнце светит Львам.
5. Красивая табличка на двери кабинета важнее высокой зарплаты.
6. Люблю хорошо зарабатывать, а еще больше - тратить.
7. Рояль в доме лучше, чем пианино, пусть даже на нем некому играть.
8. Несмотря на свой приветливый вид, я в душе диктатор.
9. Если делать - так по-большому.
10. Зачем вам солнце, если я с вами????

Дева:
1. Терпение и труд все перетрут.
2. Скромность украшает не только девушку, но и деву.
3. Каждый живет для себя, но служит другим.
4. Порядок нужен везде: и в мыслях, и на кухне.
5. Докажи мне строго логически, что мы созданы друг для друга.
6. Криво висящая полка сводит меня с ума.
7. В больших масштабах я теряюсь.
8. Мне трудно извлечь косточки из целого ведра вишни.
9. В каждой Деве живет классная дама.
10. Мухомору непременно нужно бросаться в глаза, а белый гриб - и так хорошо.

Весы:
1. Без партнера - как без рук.
2. Самое противное - спорить.
3. Побеждай соглашаясь.
4. Принципиальными бывают только дураки.
5. Вовлеку кого угодно, во что угодно.
6. Красота спасет мир.
7. Все надо делать под настроение.
8. Самое трудное - сделать выбор.
9. Не над всеми "и" надо ставить точки.
10. Я и сама порой не знаю, за белых я или за красных.

Скорпион:
1. Жаль, некого ужалить.
2. Каждое событие подобно дивану: в нем должны быть скрытые пружины.
3. Для улыбки должна быть серьезная причина.
4. Можно освободится от всего, но не от собственных страстей.
5. Я пою песнь любви на поле битвы.
6. Не всякий выдержит мой взгляд.
7. Мои страсти редко выходят наружу, подобно акуле, которая редко выплывает на поверхность.
8. Мир пропадает без рыцарей.
9. Не перевелись еще на земле Отеллы!
10. Я похож на кактус - мой сказочный цветок раскрывается для избранных.

Стрелец:
1. Хорошего человека должно быть много.
2. Кому я должен, всем прощаю.
3. Лучший отпуск - кругосветное путешествие.
4. Главное в проблеме - ее масштаб.
5. Мой идеал - Иван Царевич.
6. На меня невозможно сердиться.
7. Угрызение совести - что это такое???
8. Обязательность украшает лишь посредственных людей.
9. Беспокоится заранее глупо, разберемся по ситуации.
10. Необязательный человек просто обязан быть обязательным.

Козерог:
1. Я не спрингер, и даже не стайер. Я марафонец.
2. И один в поле воин.
3. Не нарушай законы - другому сойдет, а тебя поймают.
4. Для себя мне нужно очень мало. Мое имущество - это просто зеркало моих успехов.
5. Жизнь подобна поезду, который на каждую станцию прибывает точно по расписанию.
6. Приятно рассуждать о дальних странах, сидя дома.
7. Настоящий Козерог, подобно коньяку, отличается выдержкой.
8. Стоит всю жизнь карабкаться на вершину, что бы разок плюнуть оттуда вниз.
9. Только я молодею с годами.
10. Я еду - еду, не свищу, а как наеду - не спущу.

Водолей:
1. Как скучно быть похожим на других!
2. Если я тебя придумала, стань таким как я хочу.
3. Предрассудки - удел дураков.
4. Будущее просто обязано быть прекрасным.
5. Трудно быть ангелом, но - надо.
6. Доброе намеренье важнее добрых дел.
7. Чтобы стать новатором, нужно сначала забыть о традициях.
8. Секс? В жизни есть дела и поважнее.
9. Сначала друзья, а потом уж семья... если конечно останется время.
10. Нет меня добрее, нет меня бодрее.

Рыбы:
1. Посочувствовать важнее, чем помочь.
2. Не могу отказаться от спиртного, как рыба от воды.
3. Порядок придумали скучные люди.
4. Не откладывай на завтра то, что можно сделать послезавтра.
5. Мало ли что я могу пообещать...
6. Работать в спешке - то же, что глотать, не прожевывая.
7. Готов понять всех, только не себя.
8. Ива в бурю гнется, а дуб валится.
9. Всем известно, что я вечно занят, но мало кто знает, чем именно.
10. Не давите на меня, а то ускользну, как рыба из рук!

----------


## ТатьянаВВ

> 10 принципов каждого знака зодиака
> Овен:
> 1. Лучше со мной не спорить.
> 2. Сначала сделаю, потом - подумаю.
> 3. Там где остальные тормозят, я жму на газ.
> 4. Буду вечно молодым.
> 5. Делай как я, ведь лучше все равно не сделаешь.
> 6. Самое трудное - выслушать собеседника до конца.
> 7. Упрямство - не порок.
> ...


К этому гороскопу очень подойдёт музыкальное пожелание. И я не 10 брала , а по 5-6, потому как некоторые обидные!:wink:

----------


## 1tatka

> К этому гороскопу очень подойдёт музыкальное пожелание. И я не 10 брала , а по 5-6, потому как некоторые обидные!:wink:


согласна.

----------


## Сенова Оксана

*поздравления по знакам гороскопа*
Характер Овена не ровен,
Как полыхание огня.
И хоть овечке он родня,
В неукротимости - феномен.
Не охлади ж свой норов, Овен,
Души выплескивая жар,
И, без нужды не хмуря брови,
Кипи, как тульский самовар,
Чтоб, выпуская лишний пар
И никогда не иссякая,
Ты всё б звенел, не умолкая,
И был бы сед, но не был стар! 

***

Под синим небом и под кровлей
У нас по всей стране огромной
Стригут баранов, хоть без крови,
Но раз за разом, круглый год.
Однако мы не хмурим брови -
Наш горячо любимый Овен
Сам шерсть с любого сострижет.
Нам говорят: они упрямы -
Бараны, мол, и есть бараны,
Хоть молодёжь, хоть ветераны.
Ответим мы без дураков:
В разумных дозах и культурных
Упрямство - это часть натуры
У настоящих мужиков.
Твердят: баран, мол, к стаду жмётся,
Хоть одному гульнуть неймётся, -
Коль он от стада отобьётся,
Дорогу не найдёт домой.
Идёт наш Овен не со стадом,
А с теми, с кем идти и надо,
Дорогой ясной и прямой. 

***



Одной тобою, милый Овен,
Душой открытой не кривлю -
Давно горячим сердцем болен.
Тебя без памяти люблю!
И, как безумный дуралей,
Шепчу: Скорее будь моей.
Должна понять ты, милый Овен,
Ведь я же сделан не из бревён! 

***

Овен - горячий супермен!
Всю жизнь он вряд ли будет верен.
Порой счастливый бизнесмен,
Нетерпелив, самоуверен.
Но если уж полюбит страстно,
Не упирайтесь вы напрасно.
Он честно будет вас любить,
И только вас боготворить!
При нём нельзя быть скучной, скромной.
Лишь феей будет покорен
Всегда прекрасной, нежной, томной.
Ей будет вечно верен он! 

***

Круторог и закручен строптиво,
Ну и внешне - спокоен на диво.
И не скажешь, что это баран!
Обходителен, ласков, воспитан,
Но недаром огонь ему дан -
Он калёным железом пропитан!
Если в голову что-то взбредёт,
То закрутит рога будьте нате!
Ну а так он спокойно живёт
Не в хоромах дворцовых, а в хате.
Овен поделится всем с вами
Любовью, дружбою, деньгами.
Но вы должны не только брать,
Но и уметь им отдавать!
Овен не любит скучных буден,
Для них день серый страшно труден.
По нраву праздничные дни,
Их очень радуют они!
А чтобы Овна победить,
Довольно смелым нужно быть.
Должно у вас ума хватить,
Овна в ягнёнка превратить!
Не страшен в этой жизни крах,
Коль руль в её стальных руках! 

***

Горячих споров в день рожденья
Овен вести с нами не будет:
Он в этот день приветлив к людям,
Терпим и щедр на угощенья,
О времени не размышляя,
Готов кутить хоть до рассвета -
И мы приветствуем в нём это,
Пирушку нашу предвкушая.
Кто веселиться также может,
О всех проблемах забывая,
Как Овен, риску подвергая
Своё здоровье (наше - тоже)?
Ах, Овен, ты во всём с бравадой
В любви, обиде и творенье -
И даже шоу из рожденья
Готов создать всем на усладу.

----------


## Yalo

Люди добрые, не умею делать заголовок в сообщении, До сих пор!!! Стыдно, конечно. Кто-нибудь киньтев личку справочку, пожалуйста.

*НА ЧЕЙ РОТОК НЕ НАКИНЕШЬ ПЛАТОК?*



	А мы и не собираемся! Напротив, мы намерены всласть посплетничать о том, как относятся к сплетням и пересудам разные знаки зодиака.



Овен
 (Алексей ПОТЕХИН, «РУКИ ВВЕРХ», 15 апреля)

	О том, что Овны прирожденные лидеры и авантюристы, сказано немало. Однако есть у них один единственный недостаток: часто они несутся вперед, не разбирая дороги. И наговорить под влиянием момента могут такого! Поэтому наш вам совет: не передавать никому их речей, поскольку Овны сами о них жалеют.


Телец
(Андрей ГУБИН, 30 апреля)

	Телец практичен, надежен, упорен, - и это плюс. При этом упрям и жуткий собственник, - и это минус. Зато ленив, - и в данном контексте это плюс: ему просто лень сплетничать.

Близнецы
(Найк БОРЗОВ, 30 мая)

	Вот уж кто любит поговорить! Самый болтливый из всех знаков Зодиака. Но обижаться на Близнецов долго невозможно: они ведь так обаятельны! И вообще, они «ничего такого ввиду не имели», - однако по части умения собирать и творчески интерпретировать информацию им тоже равных нет.


Рак
(ДЕЦЛ, 22 июля)

	Раки наделены буйным воображением, они очень чувствительны, и потому склонны к частым переменам настроения, и обожают себя жалеть. Долго помнят о своих обидах, поэтому приготовьтесь к бесконечным, вдохновенным повествованиям Раков о себе – несчастных: нет, они не сплетничают, просто мир к ним так несправедлив!

Лев
( Юля ЧИЧЕРИНА,7 августа)

	Независимый, творческий ум львов, их энергичность, яркость привлекают к ним людей. У Львов остро развито драматическое чутье, и они не гнушаются слегка приукрасить рассказ о ком – либо – лишь бы быть в центре внимания.

Дева
(ЗЕМФИРА, 26 августа)

	Девы не склонны безоговорочно доверять тому, что слышат. Однако из-за своего беспокойного характера вполне могут устроить бурю в стакане воды – какой-то совершенно случайно попавший к ним обрывок информации может вызвать совершенно неадекватную реакцию.


Весы
( ДЕЛЬФИН, 29 сентября)

	Прирожденные дипломаты! Весы никогда никому не скажут ничего неприятного, да и сплетни распространять не склонны, однако из-за того, что они легко поддаются чужому влиянию, могут на основании непроверенных слухов кардинально изменить мнение об их герое.

Скорпион
( Олег ЯКОВЛЕВ, «ИВАНУШКИ INT.», 18 ноября)

	Скорпион – зодиакальный сыщик. Любит и умеет собирать информацию, обладает способностями стратега, может увидеть ситуацию сразу в нескольких ракурсах. Поэтому не верит в досужие разговоры – предпочитает во всем убедиться сам. Но никому не советуем обижать Скорпиона.

Стрелец
( Борис ГРЕБЕНЩИКОВ, 27 ноября)

	стрельцы невероятно любопытны и вобщем – то искренни, но при этом бестактны – им бы помолчать, так нет, режут правду – матку в глаза. Или то, что им кажется правдой. Да и злословие грехом не считают.


Козерог
(Константин КИНЧЕВ, 25 декабря)

	Козероги весьма амбициозны, и чужое мнение для них много значит. Поэтому они внимательно прислушиваются к тому, что о них говорят, отчего часто страдают. Им бы обращать поменьше внимания на чьи – то слова и попробовать относиться к себе с большим юмором!


Водолей
( Юрий ЛОЗА, 1 февраля)

	Оригинал, интеллектуал, открыватель новых горизонтов Водолей – самыйэксцентричный из всех знаков Зодиака. Рядом с Водолеем никогда не скучно, но вот если бы он умел слушать кого – либо, кроме себя!впрочем, именно поэтому Водолей не разносит сплетен – он их просто не слышит.


Рыбы
( ДАНКО, 20 марта)

	Чувствительные, добрые Рыбы просто изнемогают под бременем стекающейся к ним со всех сторон информации: еще бы, ведь они – прирожденные слушатели! Однако будьте осторожны6 по простоте душевной Рыбы могут этой информацией и поделиться.

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Девочки, вот просмотрела гороскопы. Вроде. интересно.... но столько текста, пока прочтёшь, гости не уснут? Каждому интересен свой знак. А когда о других читают, слушают? Мне кажется, вялотекущее развлечение. Или чем-то ещё в этих гороскопах интерес людей вызывете? Расскажите.

----------


## optimistka17

> Люди добрые, не умею делать заголовок в сообщении, До сих пор!!! Стыдно, конечно


 Прежде чем писать в окошке ответ, ты сначала щелкни на клавишу Расширенный режим. Там у тебя будет возможность написать заголовок...



> столько текста, пока прочтёшь, гости не уснут?


Если и делаю гороскоп, то только на новогодних праздниках Читаешь , например гороскоп всех водных знаков.  А потом какой-то конкурс, перебивка чем-либо...Затем следующая группа знаков,- их гороскоп и новый конкурс. Так- вполне нормально...

----------


## Воронова Наталья

Я тоже читаю гороскопы крайне редко. Выкладываю для все на форуме. улыбнитесь!
Гороскоп с улыбкой!
ОВЕН - Пушки к бою!
Любимая книга: самоизданный "Журнал собственных мудрых мыслей".
Любимое времяпрепровождения: сначала стрелять, затем задавать вопросы.
Идеальная работа: сексопатолог
Ключевое выражение: "Это ты МНЕ говоришь?"

ТЕЛЕЦ - ЧТо моё - то моё, что твоё - то тоже моё!
Любимая книга: "Ненасытный гурман".
Любимое времяпрепровождения: высказывацца за обедом.
Идеальная работа: судья, часто выносящий смертные приговоры.
Ключевое выражение: "Почему вы заставляете меня нападать на вас?"

БЛИЗНЕЦЫ - Галопом по Европам!
Любимая книга: "Как заставить кого угодно согласицца с чем угодно".
Любимое времяпрепровождения: делать поспешные выводы.
Идеальная работа: обозреватель сплетен.
Ключевое выражение: "Потому, что я так хочу!"

РАК - Войди в мою гостиную!
Любимая книга: "Руководство мученика".
Любимое времяпрепровождения: хныканье.
Идеальная работа: профессиональная жертва.
Ключевое выражение: "И это после всего, что я для тебя сделал!"

ЛЕВ - Всё будет по-моему, то есть отлично!
Любимая книга: "Как быстро овладеть искусством запугивания".
Любимое времяпрепровождения: отдавать распоряжения.
Идеальная работа: босс боссов.
Ключевое выражение: "Ну что, допрыгался?"

ДЕВА - Надоедливым всезнайкам тоже требуецца любовь!
Любимая книга: "1001 шаг к полной и окончательной организации".
Любимое времяпрепровождения: беспокоицца
Идеальная работа: организатор системы общественных туалетов.
Ключевое выражение: "Так дело не пойдёт!"

ВЕСЫ - Свет мой, зеркальце, скажи!
Любимая книга: "Как вступить в брак с самим собой".
Любимое времяпрепровождения: неестественно улыбацца.
Идеальная работа: адвокат дьявола.
Ключевое выражение: "С другой стороны..."

СКОРПИОН - Лучшее средство защиты - нападение!
Любимая книга: "Как я обрёл милосердие - исповедь маньяка".
Любимое времяпрепровождения: сосчитывать свой следующий ход.
Идеальная работа: судья, член жюри и палач.
Ключевое выражение: "Ну, вы у меня за это попляшете!"

СТРЕЛЕЦ - Больше, чем вам хотелось бы знать о чём-либо!
Любимая книга: "Как за одну минуту стать философом".
Любимое времяпрепровождения: разглагольствовать перед каждым, кто захочет слушать.
Идеальная работа: сенатор, отвечающий за пиратов.
Ключевое выражение: "Неужели это я сделал?"

КОЗЕРОГ - Как его ни назови, он всё равно останецца козлом!
Любимая книга: "Десять секретов достижения мирового господства".
Любимое времяпрепровождения: разыгрывать из себя начальника.
Идеальная работа: финансовый советник миллионера. 
Ключевое выражение: "Никогда нельзя быть слишком богатым или слишком бедным"

ВОДОЛЕЙ - Мамочка была шпионкой; папочка был психопатом!
Любимая книга: "Как извлечь выгоду и забаву из умерших домашних любимцев".
Любимое времяпрепровождения: попадацца кому-нибудь на глаза.
Идеальная работа: главный борг из сериала "Star Trek".
Ключевое выражение: "Сопротивление бесполезно!"

РЫБЫ - Добро пожаловать в двенадцатый дом!
Любимая книга: "Руководство по межпланетным коммуникациям".
Любимое времяпрепровождения: смешивание продаваемых без рецепта лекарств, чтобы испытать их галлюцинаторный эффект.
Идеальная работа: профессиональный плакальщик на похоронах.
Ключевое выражение: "Я так смущён!"

----------


## ТатьянаВВ

> Девочки, вот просмотрела гороскопы. Вроде. интересно.... но столько текста, пока прочтёшь, гости не уснут? Каждому интересен свой знак. А когда о других читают, слушают? Мне кажется, вялотекущее развлечение. Или чем-то ещё в этих гороскопах интерес людей вызывете? Расскажите.


Гороскопы идут хорошо, когда музычка к ним подобрана, то есть пожелание на ближайшее будущее! У меня проходят очень хорошо, сделаю на Новый год и в течение всего года использую на свадьбах и юбилеях в конце праздника, а на корпоративах в начале :Ok:

----------


## Моняша

> Гороскопы идут хорошо, когда музычка к ним подобрана, то есть пожелание на ближайшее будущее! У меня проходят очень хорошо, сделаю на Новый год и в течение всего года использую на свадьбах и юбилеях в конце праздника, а на корпоративах в начале


*Татьяна давно хотела послушать пример такого музыкального гороскопа, что бы понять как делать. Не могли бы Вы его выложить? Буду очень благодарна.* А сейчас вот что у меня есть, делали  под Новый год:
1.	Овен – самый активный знак из всех, в этом году вы будите пос тоянно озабочены! Если не сексуально – то творчески, но про первое не забывайте, всё таки 250 000 деньги не малые.  Вообщем год будет ну ооооочень насыщенным! Удачи!

2.	Телец –Многие вещи вы тельцы будете делать ну очень медленно, но это и хорошо, ваша вторая половинка будет довольна вашими сексуальными способностями, так что желаем вам поднять демографию России!

3.	В этом году Близнецы будут пользоваться огромной популярностью у противоположного пола, в следствии чего на работу сил оставаться пооосто не будет! Ну и конечно в компаниях вы будете просто звездой, так что желаем всего самого наилучшего! 

4.	Рак – в этом году у вас всегда будут водиться деньги, причём ни  вы сами, ни налоговая так и не поймете откуда они всё-таки у вас берутся! А в общем этот год пройдёт весело и куражно!

5.	Что касается знака льва, хочу сказать что в этом году вам нужно больше руководить людьми, это ваше призвание. В этом году у вас появится множество друзей и полезных знакомых, которые возможно помогут пробиться к власти, так что дерзайте и трудитесь, Всё получится!

6.	Девам – в этот год лучше не загружать себя утомительной работой, да и вообще работой лучше не загружаться!  В этом году надо жить на пАЗЕтиве!  Жить только для себя! Желаем вам много поводов для праздников в этом году!

7.	Итак Весы наверное единственный знак который ну просто не возможно увидеть в депресняке! Даже в самой чернейшей попе вы будете находить только пАЗетив, и будете расплываться в улыбке! В общем год обещает быть пАЗетивным, для вас, удачи!

8.	В этом году скорпиона можно сравнить только с танком, так как он будет сметать все преграды на своей дороге к долгожданной цели, и что самое приятное цель не за горами! Друзья иногда будут называть вас настродамусом – а вам будет удаваться угадывать многие их мысли, так что удачи, всё получится!

9.	Вот кого весь год будет не застать дома! Стрелец весь год будет путешествовать от бара за углом, до амазонских джунглей , раскидывая стрелы амура, но  поможет найти правильный путь острый ум и природная наблюдательность, в общем вы не пропадете…

10.	Козерог – такой же упёртый как и все рогоносцы, Только в этом году ты будешь фигачить только в верх и в верх. Люди в этот год будут вам доверять, можно даже продавать  воздух в баночке. Звёзды  говорят – что в этот год всё получится, даже такая явная афёра! 

11.	Многие считают знак водолея ленивым – но это не так! Гениальные идеи будут рождаться у него в голове, нужен только смачный пенок, ну или представитель противоположного пола. Удачи!

12.	Что могу сказать про Рыб в этом году – вы будете склонны к полёту фантазии! Рыбы - творческий знак так что в этом году вас можно будет встретить не только с молотком в руках, но и с кисточкой или ручкой погружёнными в творческий процесс!

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
*Зодиокальная перекличка гостей* Можно таким образом создавать команды или просто поближе познакомиться:
Не надо быть сегодня скромным-
Отзовитесь в зале *Овны*

Молодцы и сорванцы,
Где у нас сидят *Тельцы*?

Где ребята удальцы?
Всех быстрее *Близнецы!*

У зодиака много знаков,
Теперь хочу я видеть *Раков!*

Дружно отзовитесь вы,
Цари зверей, красавцы *Львы!*

Все посмотрите вправо, влево,
Где у нас в зале *Девы?*

Поднимите-ка носы,
Покажитесь нам, *Весы?*

Очередь по всем законам
Встать и выпить *Скорпионам!*

Здесь все знаки молодцы,
Всех удачливей - *Стрельцы.*

К ведущему не будьте строги
И отзовитесь, *Казероги!*

Поднимут рюмки пусть скорее
Без стесненья, *Водолеи!*

А в наш праздник пусть улыбки
Дарят ласковые *Рыбки!*

----------


## Alenajazz

Была как-то на экскурсии в Театре вина в Кисловодске. Не буду описывать, что там было по сценарию, но понравился вот такой момент: ведущая просила встать тех зрителей (мы сидели за столами и дегустировали вина), кто по знаку Зодиака, например, Скорпион (нас было, кстати, больше всех из собравшихся) и рассказывала немного о чертах, присущих этому знаку, а потом говорила, какие спиртные напитки подходят какому знаку Зодиака. Помню только, что Скорпионам - вермут, а Девам - коньяк.

----------


## sokolixa

> Татьяна давно хотела послушать пример такого музыкального гороскопа, что бы понять как делать. Не могли бы Вы его выложить? Буду очень благодарна.


Пример здесь:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showpost.php?...postcount=3792

----------


## Ludochka-69

Моняша, ая продолжаю зодиакальную перекличку так:
Не надо быть сегодня скромными –
Отзовитесь в зале Овны
Для Овнов этот год
Много нового несет,
Веселее вы гуляйте
Чаще банки посещайте!

Молодцы и сорванцы,
Где у нас сидят Тельцы?
Для Тельцов такой прогноз:
Вы держите выше нос!
Смело двигайтесь вперед,
И удача к вам придет!

Где ребята- удальцы,
Всех быстрее Близнецы?
Близнецов удалых ждет
Много счастья в этот год!
Надо больше есть и пить,
И друзей своих хвалить!

У зодиака много знаков,
Теперь хочу я видеть Раков!
Ракам хочется сказать:
Вас везенье ждет опять!
Чаще в ресторан ходите,
Чаще в свой бокал глядите!
(Чаще в рюмочку глядите!)

Дружно отзовитесь вы,
Цари зверей, красавцы Львы!
Будет Львам во всем удача,
Евро, джип, а так же дача!
Но курьезов опасайтесь,
Чаще спортом занимайтесь! 

Все посмотрите вправо, влево,
Где на празднике здесь Девы?
Знайте Девы, в этот год
Вам с любовью повезет!
Чтоб везло и в остальном –
Вы не лезьте напролом!

Поднимите-ка носы
И покажитесь нам, Весы!
У Весов хороший год.
Много счастья принесет!
Только нервы берегите
И на лево не ходите!

Очередь по всем законам 
Встать и выпить Скорпионам!
В этот год у Скорпионов
Будет много миллионов!
Надо чаще улыбаться
И любовью заниматься!
(И собою заниматься!)

Здесь все знаки молодцы,
Всех удачливей – Стрельцы! 
Знайте, славные Стрельцы,
В этот год вы молодцы!
Ждет вас слава и почет,
Кто не курит и не пьет!

К ведущей вы не будьте строги
И отзовитесь, Козероги!
Козерогам очень важно
Перегрузок избегать,
Чтобы все свои финансы
Можно было умножать!

Поднимут рюмки пусть скорее
Без стесненья Водолеи!
В этот год, наш Водолей,
Сил в работе не жалей!
Давай ценные советы,
А взамен бери конфеты!

Всем, кто здесь свои улыбки
Дарят ласковые Рыбки!
Рыбам счастье всем придет,
Их успех повсюду ждет!
Но не пейте без указу
Больше двух бутылок сразу!

----------


## Olga_KON

*Гороскоп по граблям*

ОВЕН: наступив на грабли, он придет в такую ярость, что сломает их, но в процессе получит ими ещё раз 5 по голове. 

ТЕЛЕЦ: будет наступать на грабли снова и снова, пока они не сломаются. 

БЛИЗНЕЦЫ: смогут решить, куда им идти только после того, как понаступают на все грабли. 

РАК: только это заставит его сделать шаг вперед. 

ЛЕВ: будет рассказывать всем, как это прикольно, и советовать всем сделать то же самое. 

ДЕВА: будет наступать медленно и методично. Уверена, что, если наступить правильно, все обойдется. 

ВЕСЫ: будут очень долго сомневаться, и, приняв единственно верное решение, наступят на самые большие. 

СКОРПИОН: если и заметит, что это было, то вряд ли об этом задумается. 

СТРЕЛЕЦ: обязательно постарается взять реванш и наступит повторно. 

КОЗЕРОГ: наступив на грабли, поймет, что он на них наступил, но вряд ли это что-то значит. 

ВОДОЛЕЙ: наступит только на приглянувшиеся ему грабли. 

РЫБЫ: будут всю жизнь себя за это винить. Единственное утешение - благодаря им, на грабли не наступил кто-то другой.

***

*Первые слова после секса.*

Овен: "О'кей, понеслась по-новой!" 

Телец: "Есть хочу! Передай-ка мне пиццу!" 

Близнецы: "А где пульт от телека?" 

Рак: "Когда мы поженимся?" 

Лев: "Не правда ли я был(а) великолепен(великолепна)?" 

Дева: "Дай-ка я посмотрю простыни" 

Весы: "Если тебе понравилось, мне тоже понравилось" 

Скорпион: "Пожалуй, теперь можно тебя развязать" 

Стрелец: "Не звони мне, я сам(а) позвоню" 

Козерог: "У тебя есть визитка?" 

Водолей: "А теперь давай попробуем БЕЗ одежды!" 

Рыбы: "Так как, говоришь, тебя зовут"

***

*Вы готовы узнать правду о себе?* 
Гороскопы обычно посвящены положительным качествам представителей разных знаков.А готовы ли вы узнать о себе суровую правду? Если не готовы, то попытайтесь узнать черты своих знакомых, друзей соседей...

_Овен_ агрессивен до чрезвычайности, примитивен и жесток. С трудом запоминает простейшие вещи. Обычно занят тем, что ищет для себя новые ворота.Вульгарный, душа нараспашку, любит пиво и солёные шуточки. В детстве мечтает о карьере военного и поэтому постоянно затевает драки. В жизни семейной его надо постоянно держать подальше от денег - все растратит мгновенно, а куда - не знает.В обществе нуден, может часами говорить о себе, не замечая других. В нетрезвом виде склонен к буйству и скандалам.

_Телец_ мелочный, занудливый, подлиза и доносчик. В жизни держит нос по ветру и выполняет все указания начальства. Корчит из себя альтруиста (женщина - мученицу), а на самом деле всех презирает, ситая себя центром вселенной. Любит богатство: скопидомит скрытно и неустанно. Готов снять последнюю рубашку, но не с себя, а с ближнего. Семью терроризирует с детства и до глубокой старости, хотя внешне кажется ласковым и вежливым. Не доверяет никому, даже себе.

_Близнецы_ вечный ребёнок - как интеллектуально, так и в чувствах. Взрослеть отказывается напрочь и чаще паразитирует на ком-нибудь до глубокой старости. Единственно, что любит на самом деле - поговорить, переливая из пустого в порожнее. Читает мало, но обо всём имеет своё мнение, которое меняет раз десять, двенадцать в неделю. В более старшем возрасте падает в созерцательность. Часто становится актёром или писателем. Не выносит напряжения, ни умственного ни физического. Обожает принимать гостей, но угощает их в лучшем случае чаем, а обычно - своей болтовнёй.

_Рак_ неудачник по определению. Консерватор, погружённый в самосозерцательность. Не меняет убеждений, но поспорить любит, дабы вдоволь поглумиться над оппонентом и вырасти в собственных выпученных глазах. Со страху может напасть первым, но, почуяв опасность, спасается бегством в свою нору - место, которое лелеет больше всего на свете. С удовольствием очерняет всех, строит из себя хозяина положения, притворяясь сильным и уверенным. На самом деле всех боится до колик, любит одиночество и покой.

_Лев_ с раннего детства склонен к пьянству и вымогательству. В других делах очень ленив. Вымогает деньги у родителей, затем у друзей и знакомых. Его гипертрофированные гордость и самолюбие могут отравить жизнь любому, а обжорство - разорить любой карман. Любит, чтобы весь мир вращался вокруг него. Поэтому всегда и во всём стремится быть первым, а если это не получается - хиреет и заметно сокращается в размерах. Непоколебимое чувство собственного величия, собственной ценности и безошибочности.

_Дева_ обаяние слона, ум кролика. Мелочная, скупая, занудливая и сварливая. Педантизм Девы делает её невыносимой как на работе, так и дома. Своими придирками она способна погубить любое дело и довести любого до белого каления. Она никогда не импровизирует, составляя подробнейшие скучнейшие планы действий для себя и своих близких, невзирая на их протесты. Во всём у неё холодный расчёт, всё, что она делает - тяжёлое, солидное и скучное. Кроме того, она мастер интриг и если у неё появятся враги, она не успокоится, пока не изведёт их род до десятого колена.

_Весы_ обе руки - левые. Чувство юмора и честолюбия - в зачаточном состоянии. Никогда нет ни денег, ни удачи в любви, не везёт им ни в доме, ни на работе. Не могут ни заработать, ни удивить, ни блеснуть. Патологически не умеют принимать решения, начинают трястись мелкой дрожью, покрываются потом и падают в обморок, поэтому все решения за них в жизни принимают другие. Любят корчить из себя знатоков искусства, часто пишут слезливые мемуары.

_Скорпион_ очень опасны, даже на расстоянии. Изменяют, обманывают, интригуют из одного удовольствия уничтожать. Садисты и мазохисты одновременно. Не брезгуют никакими средствами для достижения цели. Не жалея сил и средств, создают о себе хорошее мнение, чтобы потом предательски ударить с тыла. Карьеру делают, идя по трупам. Если он сказал, что ценит твою дружбу, значит час назад написал на тебя донос начальству. Обожает пошлые анекдоты и *****графические фильмы.

_Стрелец_ чаще всего выглядит радостным идиотом и почти всегда таковым является. Его кретинский оптимизм и напористость не остужает ничто, даже кирпич с крыши на голову. Поговорив с ним минут пять, хочется его быстро и безболезненно прикончить. С детства любит навязывать всем своё общество и свои дурацкие идеи. Агрессивный оптимист, в совместной жизни представляющий массу хлопот. Любит врать и выдумывать. Любит толпу, шумные сборища и места, где можно на халяву поесть и выпить.

_Козерог_ жесток, холоден и бездушен, как айсберг. В доме он жандарм, на работе - тиран. В подавлении других видит смысл своей жизни, цепляется и придирается по мелочам, начисто лишён чувства юмора. Бьёт детей и терроризирует супруга (супругу). Отступает только пред физической силой или психическим давлением. Интеллектуально примитивен, без полёта фантазии, но мстителен и злопамятен: никогда и никому ничего не прощает. Редкое сочетание мании величия с комплексом неполноценности с минимальными умственными и психическими способностями. Поэтому всегда лезет в начальники.

_Водолей_ фантазёр и мечтатель, напрочь оторванный от реальной жизни. Никогда не отдаёт одолженных денег, потому что, одолжив, тут же тратит и забывает. Постоянно нарушает свои обещания, не любит работать. Оговаривает и поливает грязью своих близких, всегда за их спиной. Имеет тяготение к грубой гастрономии и вульгарной фантастике, которую скупает в неимоверных количествах. Отпуск проводит в какой-либо дыре, т.к. все деньги, откладываемые на него, истратил на осуществление одного из проектов по спасению человечества, оторых у него - пруд пруди.

_Рыбы_ жить не могут без обмана и подлости. Завираются обычно до такой степени, что сами не могут определить, где у них правда, а где ложь. Рыба противоречит сама себе, выкручивается беспрерывно, но не имеет от этого никакой выгоды, поступая по принципу искусства ради искусства. Кроме того, Рыба очень любит рыться в грязном белье других, корча из себя домашнего психоаналитика и после этого подторговывать чужими тайнами и откровениями. Работать и вообще что-либо делать не любит и не умеет, заставить же её практически невозможно - всё равно выскользнет и удерёт.

***

*Гороскоп программиста*

_Овен (21 марта - 20 апреля)_ 
Овен - лидер. Характер сильный , натура властная. Рожд?нные под этим знаком одарены силой и энергией. У них талант руководителей, обладающих огромной энергией, честолюбием, уверенностью в том, что другие люди так же сильно горят энтузиазмом, как и они сами. Главный смысл жизни Овнов - работа. Родившиеся под этим знаком с одинаковым успехом способны овладеть всеми областями компьютерной деятельности. Из них могут получиться талантливые администраторы в области сбыта компьютеров и программ. Рекомендуемые им для изучения и работы языки программирования - Ассемблер, Паскаль, СИ. Овнам способствует удача в борьбе с компьютерными вирусами. Они прирожд?нные руководители бригад программистов и создатели командных файлов. Рекомендуется работа в области компьютерных сетей. Под знаком Овна выпущена операционная система MS-DOS. 

_Телец (21 апреля - 20 мая)_ 
Родившиеся под знаком Тельца обладают противоречивым характером и довольно эмоциональной натурой. Знаку Земли Телец обязан своей силой и трезвым умом, практичным характером. Рожд?ные под этим знаком обладают очень сильным чувством собственности и консерватизмом. Основная тенденция Тельца - сохранять вс? в первозданном виде. И здесь он может проявлять настоящее упорство, граничищее с упрямством. Наибольшего успеха Тельцы могут добиться в области создания графических программ. У них природная склонность к красочному оформлению. Кроме того, из них могут получиться отличные преподаватели программирования и операционных систем. Работать и разрабатывать програмы им лучше в одиночку. Рекомендуемый язык программирования - Бейсик. Они склонны проявлять нетерпимость к критике своих разработок. Им не желательно работать в области сбыта. 

_Близнецы (21 мая - 21 июня)_ 
Постоянная раздвоенность - вот главное качество Близнецов. Они всегда хотят иметь самую свежую, подробную информацию обо вс?м. Для Близнецов самое важное - это общение. Но всем остальным знакам Зодиака довольно трудно общаться с ними, прежде всего потому, что они невероятно быстро соображают и реагируют. Они многновенно схватывают суть дела, способны к языкам, умны, имеют быструю реакцию. Родившиеся под этим знаком - настоящие фанатики персонального компьютера, могут проводить за ним сутки, получая от этого ни с чем не сравнимое удовольствие. Этот знак свидетельствует о потенциале выдающихся способностей в области создания компьютерных программ. Рекомендуемые языки программирования - СИ, Ассемблер. Несмотря на стремление к независимости, Близнецы прекрасно работают в коллективах программистов, испытывая потребность в соавторе или помощнике. Большие успехи могут быть достигнуты в области продажи программ. 

_Рак (22 июня - 22 июля)_ 
Раки от природы - чувствительные натуры. Их мечтательность, склонность к фантазиям чужда логике. Из-за данных черт характера у Раков могут быть сложности на работе: нередко они раздражают других и вступают в конфликты. Им больше всего подходит уедин?нная работа. По своей сути они великолепные работники, обладающие тонкой интуицией, терпением и требовательностью к себе. Это тип мыслителя, уч?ного, добросовестного служащего. Как правило, Рак - отличный разработчик архитектуры программных комплексов. Иногда мнительность может приводить его к скептицизму в области новых языков программирования и программных средств. Для большей эффективности Раку лучше всего создавать программы самостоятельно, без контроля с чьей-либо стороны. Рекомендуемые языки программирования - Фортран, Бейсик. Вполне возможно, что при работе на ПК Рак не стремится к получению материальной выгоды, находя удовлетворение в своей собственной добросовестной работе. 

_Лев (23 июля - 23 августа)_ 
Лев - обладатель властного характера. Натура богатая, темпераментная, импульсивная. Обладает огромными энергетическими резервами. Из представителей этого знака получаются прекрасные организаторы, администраторы сетей, отличные программисты и пользователи персональных компьютеров, отличающиеся азартом и решимостью. Свойственное большинству Львов тщеславие приводит к значительным успехам. Им сопутствует удача при использовании ПК в самых разнообразных областях. Рекомендуемая область деятельности - автоматизация инженерного труда и разработки в области искусственного интеллекта. Лев с одинаковым мастерством может использовать самые различные языки программирования и программные средства. Чувствителен к новому, охотно применяет любые нововведения. 

_Дева (24 августа - 23 сентября)_ 
Знак Девы - знак реальости, логики, ясности. Представители этого знака - критики от природы, надел?нные аналитическим умом, серь?зным характером, усердием, ответственностью и аккуратностью в работе. Обладая способностями к наукам, они одинаково успешно работают во всех областях применения ПК. Абсолютно холодны к компьбтерным играм, но с маниакальным азартом могут разрабатывать собственные программы, теряя впоследствии к ним всяческий интерес. Склонны к разработкам структур программ и общим вопросам, относясь к программированию, как ко вторичному процессу. Рекомендуемые языки программирования - Бейсик, Фортран. Наиболее подходящая область деятельности - разработки в области работы с базами данных. 

_Весы (24 сентября - 23 октября)_ 
Весы отличаются уравновешенным, л?гким характером и ясным умом. Прекрасно работают в коллективе. Покровитель этого знака - Венера - помогает тратить энергию Весов на то, чтобы найти поводы к согласию и к хорошему отношению, а не к бесполезному выяснению отношений на почве взаимного непонимания. Это прирожд?нные психологи. Весы - над?жные компаньоны, которые умеют создавать на работе комфортную обстановку. Рожд?нные под этим знаком прежде всего отличные администраторы, которые с успехом могут руководить разработкой крупных программных проектов. Рекомендуемая область деятельности - разработка графических пакетов и создание программ бухгалтерского уч?та. В случае конфликта могут встать и на путь создания компьютерных вирусов. При разработке и сбыте программного обеспечения им обычно сопутствует успех. Рекомендуемые языки программирования - Бейсик, Фортран. 

_Скорпион (24 октября - 22 ноября)_ 
Самый агрессивный знак Зодиака. Характер скрытный, жизнь интенсивная. В работе проявляют железную волю. Не склонны искать спасение в иллюзиях. Быстро находят слабые стороны в человеке или ситуации, выход из самого сложного положения, пользуясь любыми средствами ради достижения цели. Представители этого знака проявляют себя отличными руководителями фирм и программных проектов. Не интересуются обычным программированием, но с упехом могут реализовать свой талант в языках типа Пролог. Будучи прирожд?нными борцами, они, как правило, достаточно быстро добиваются успеха в любой области компьютерной деятельности. Способны тонко чувствовать научную конъюнктуру и направлять свои силы в нужном направлении. Рекомендуемая область деятельности - компьютрные сети и работа в режиме теледоступа. 

_Стрелец (23 ноября - 21 декабря)_ 
Стрелец - обладатель уравновешенного характера. Натура философская. Это счастливый знак, превосходящий в этом отношении других зодиакальных представителей. Рожд?нные под ним не склонны испытывать беспокойство, у них есть чуть?, талант, воображение, способность выходить благополучно из самых трудных переделок. Из представителей этого знака получаются непревзойд?нные знатоки взаимодействия программ и OS. Рекомендуемая область деятельности - разработка программ системного обслуживания, сервисных программ, OS. Рекомендуемые языки программирования - СИ, Ассемблер. Это тип уч?ного и аналитика. Отличные руководители, обладающие даром увлекать за собой людей. Наделены врожд?нной склонностью к работе на ПК, прич?м на новых его моделях. 

_Козерог (22 декабря - 20 января)_ 
Как физически, так и морально Козерог является самым устойчивым из всех зодиакальных знаков. Скрытный, честолюбивый, он жив?т реальной действительностью, умеет и любит работать. В работе Козерог заранее определяет цель, намечает схему, разрабатывает детали, наводит порядок, чтобы потом не тратить время на мелочи. Некоторое упрямство характера позволяет представителям этого знака спокойно преодолевать все препятствия. Несомненна врожд?нная предрасположенность к алгоритмическим языкам. Из Козерогов получаются отличные системные программисты, прекрасные руководители фирм по разработке програмного обеспечения. Рекомендуемые языки программирования - Ассемблер, Паскаль. Достигают особого мастерства в отладке программ и поиске ошибок. Недостаток - консервативность. С трудом переходят к новым программным средствам, даже если преимущества последних очевидны. 

_Водолей (21 января - 20 февраля)_ 
Характер мечтательный, натура эмоциональная. Водолей чужд педантизму и рутине. Это хладнокровный, независимый, собранный и ответственный работник. Вместе с тем в работе ему свойственны энергия, изобретательность, активный поиск новых решений. Представители этого знака обладают способностью к чрезвычайно быстрому освоению программных средств, к созданию необычных по тематике, оригинальных программ. Никогда не останавливаются на достигнутом, склонны бесконечно улучшать свои программы. Сильно переживают, если созданная ими програма не работает. Ошибки могут находить интуитивно. Рекомендуемый язык программирования - Бейсик. Отлично работают в коллективе программистов, подчиняясь воле руководителя. Имеют склонность к созданию компьютерных игр. 

_Рыбы (21 февраля - 20 марта)_ 
Обладают тонкой интуицией, воображением, мудростью и прозорливостью. Ярко выраженная индивидуальность способствует созданию замечательно оформленных программ, с точки зрения взаимодействия с пользователем Представители этого знака способны на интуитивном уровне проектировать структуры больших программных комплексов. Рекомендуемый язык прогаммирования - СИ. Рекомендуемая сфера компьютерной деятельности - графика, анимация. Могут достичь больших успехов в области искусственного интеллекта.

***

----------


## Olga_KON

*Настоящий Мужчина и Женщина по-восточному* 

_Напористый Овен_
Если вы хотите убедить Овна в своей правоте, говорите с ним громко. Этим людям нравятся энергичные собеседники, которые говорят увлеченно и вдохновенно. Они не терпят интриг, сплетен, недомолвок. Овны лидируют в общении, очень любят поспорить, ведь для них это очередной бой, который нужно выиграть. Но им нравятся достойные противники, так что не уступайте!

_Телец всегда "себе на уме"_
Тельцы ведут беседу спокойно и неторопливо, чем внушают уважение. Представители этого знака не любят оторванных от земли планов. От природы Тельцы немногословны и не уважают тех, кто занимается пустой болтовней. А если уж завяжется дискуссия, он сумеет настоять на своем. Быть может, вам стоит прислушиваться к его взглядам, ведь Тельцы - здравомыслящие люди и знают, о чем говорят.

_Игра ума Близнецов_
Близнецы обожают живое, интересное общение. Они говорят быстро и мгновенно схватывают суть дела. Хотя Близнецы любят поспорить, они не принципиальны и могут менять мнение, словесная дуэль служит им в качестве упражнения для ума. Не намекайте на взаимные обязательства, вытекающие из вашей дружбы или сотрудничества. Не нагружайте их своими проблемами, это вряд ли вызовет в них сочувствие.

_Деликатные раки_
Раки не любят, когда их подгоняют, разговаривают на повышенных тонах и оказывают давление. Вы быстрее добьетесь своего, если будете терпеливы и проявите душевность. Этих сентиментальных людей можно расположить к себе с помощью какой-нибудь душещипательной истории. Упомяните в разговоре детей, коснитесь семейных проблем, будьте естественны и не скрывайте эмоций. Имидж делового человека, скорее, оттолкнет Рака, даже если он и сам деловой человек.

_Артистичный Лев_
Разговаривая со Львом, придется немного забыть о себе. По-настоящему заинтересовать Льва могут достойные собеседники, умеющие отстоять собственную позицию. Не всем по душе самомнение Львов, но их выручает природный артистизм: они умело используют хорошо поставленный голос и выразительную жестикуляцию. Лев обязательно заметит и ваше обаяние, поэтому стоит держаться раскованно и непринужденно, больше улыбаться. Ведь им нравятся открытые и жизнерадостные люди.

_Деловая дева_
Девы отличаются деловым подходом к любым проблемам. Сами говорят четко и не любят собеседников, которые не могут точно формулировать мысли. Они по-деловому расскажут о себе и, пытаясь узнать вас получше, станут задавать конкретные вопросы. Они не смогут почувствовать и понять вас "без слов". Но, если вы будете говорить на их языке, то впоследствии они не забудут даже мелких подробностей.

_Искусные Весы_
Весы сумеют любую беседу превратить в искусство. Весы не выносят споров. Если вы привыкли говорить громко, умерьте свой темперамент, иначе Весы вряд ли захотят с вами встретиться еще раз. Следите за речью, не употребляйте резких выражений. Избегайте и крайних оценок. Лучше всего поговорить на нейтральные темы: об искусстве, выставках, концертах, светских новостях.

_Проницательный Скорпион_
Скорпионы наделены самой сильной интуицией из всех знаков. Они могут "прочитать" ваши мысли прежде, чем вы их выскажите. В разговоре со Скорпионом нельзя вести себя высокомерно и афишировать свои достижения, иначе можно нажить в его лице язвительного врага. Они в состоянии оценить силу вашего ума и оригинальность мышления. Не бойтесь показать свою чувственность. Но помните, что Скорпион умеет управлять людьми эмоционального склада. Имейте это в виду, если не хотите попасться на удочку!

_Стрелец - философ_
Общаться с жизнерадостными Стрельцами приятно. К собеседникам он относиться несколько снисходительно и в разговоре постарается занять позицию добродушного начальника. Ему нравится философствовать и учить жизни. Стрельцы любят поговорить о политике, покритиковать власть. Не пытайтесь расположить к себе Стрельца сентиментальными рассказами. А если вы имеете представление о философии, покажите это и ваш авторитет резко возрастет.

_Строгий Козерог_
Чтобы вызвать симпатию у Козерога, проявите интерес к его профессиональным интересам, даже если ваши занятия различаются. Эти люди умеют сохранять дистанцию и сокращают ее только тогда, когда сами сочтут нужным. В деловой беседе избегайте "душевных" разговоров и не предпринимайте попыток разговорить его на личные темы.

_Экстравагантный Водолей_
Водолеи испытывают симпатию ко всем людям. Разговориться с ними очень просто. Они интересные собеседники и умеют в любой момент повернуть разговор в неожиданном направлении. Представителей этого знака привлекают люди свободных взглядов, оригинального ума, они очень ценят остроумие. Водолеи с удовольствием поддержат разговор о ваших увлечениях, хобби, особенно необычных.

_Чувствительные рыбы_
Поведение Рыб в общении зависит от настроения. Они могут отстраненно молчать, оставив вас наедине с собственным красноречием, или будут болтать без умолку. Рыбы - конформисты и будут соглашаться с вами просто из-за того, что им лень спорить. Взгляд собеседника может сказать им гораздо больше, чем самая убедительная фраза. Больше обращайтесь к их воображению. Ведь им очень симпатичны люди художественного

***

*Уголовный гороскоп*

Господа, знайте - кому за что сидеть. Или, кого на какую статью тянет.Чтите закон, уважайте астрологический кодекс! Звезды предупреждают, человек выбирает.

_Овен_ - особо выбирать нечего. Если импульсивного Овна заносит, то за дикие выходки, например, огнестрельные и ножевые ранения. Состоя в преступной группировке, не потерпит положения шестерки, а непременно затесается в лидеры. Крутость показывает - часто лезет на рожон. И по рогам получает. Добрый совет заблудшим овечкам (барашкам-Овнам в волчьей шкуре) - явитесь с повинной. Знайте, наш суд - самый гуманный (или справедливый) суд в мире!

_Телец_ - ему милы вопросы: "куда вложить бабки?" Хотя нет - откуда их взять! На это существуют сейфы. Телец-"медвежатник" (специалист по ящикам) - призвание, в которое можно вкладывать труд и терпение. Особенно второе, т.к. сроки ждут большие. Останется посчитать - сколько надо унести, чтобы с комфортом сидеть (дни и ночи коротать). Возможно, счет будет не в вашу пользу. Может честным трудом заняться? Кстати, наиболее вероятный исход - через повешение. Берегите горло. Не занимайтесь преступной деятельностью.

_Близнецы_ - ребята вострые, им палец в рот не клади. Украдут, и глазом не моргнут. Нет базара (т.е. спору нет), приходится тренировать интеллект - думать: "как все иметь, но чтобы за это ничего не было?" Кстати, все люди братья (особенно близнецы) - однако, у э. (у этих) название гордое - "братва". Любители автотранспорта (любят "наезжать" и угонять), а еще... у мафии (как у многих близнецов) - руки длинные! Впрочем, милейшие существа - на "мокруху" никогда не пойдут. Главная специализация: воровство, спекуляция, шулерство, обман (ловкость рук и никакого мошенства). В картишки перекинуться, наперстки покрутить - хлебом не корми, дай надуть... Заодно помнят все статьи УК. С такой памятью удобно в города играть. Например, Улан-Удэ. - Почему? - Я там сидел...

_Рак_ - понятия о доме - не пустой звук для матерого зека. Вот о ком трубит народная молва: "Твой дом - тюрьма!" Нары - лучшая постель, одеяло - звездный свет в окошке... Не чужды Раку понятия семьи (например, мафиозной), крепко держится за корешей ("корень", род - основа бытия), старается идти по стопам авторитетных предков (не изменяет семейному ремеслу). Легко догадаться, к чему направляют астро тенденции: к призванию "домушник". Кто помельче, узкая специализация - форточник. Кстати, Рак не пойдет на привычное дело без опаски (возьмет ее с собой :-)). Поэтому, "залетел по неосторожности" - не про него. Однако, от тюрьмы (как от сумы) не застрахуешься, и... остается надежда, что дома стены помогают. Вообще, у Рака cамая ранимая душа (во всем зодиаке), есть "понятия" о совести. Итак: "на свободу с чистой совестью!" Зараннее поздравляю. ;-))

_Лев_ - в уголовном праве - это жизнерадостный человек, который понял: "Добрыми делами прославиться нельзя". Однако, хочется - чтоб осталась память ("никто не забыт, ничто не забыто!"). Приходится искать кривую дорожку, загребать легкие деньги, прожигать красивую жизнь. Способы удовлетворения эго (в просторечии - дешевого популизма) не похожи по форме, но одинаковы по содержанию. Любимое занятие - лохов "обувать". На пари, розыгрыш, с аффектом (!) доводить блеск до нищеты, а иногда обратно... Примитивное изобретение человечества - лохо_трон, приближает к ощущению гениальной значимости; тщеславие вырастает до неприличной величины и... до добра не доводит. Что происходит? Тотализаторы, казино, феерические шоу - больше не услаждают слух, взор, тело и пагубные привычки. Казенный дом ждет Вас! Участвуйте в тюремной самодеятельности (таланты нужны везде). Не заметите, как в творческих изысках скоротаете век. Добрый совет: разбой и бандитизм (ганстеризм) употребляйте в кино, а не в реальной жизни. Иначе, вместо теплой подушки (и любимой игрушки), будете натыкаться на каменную стену в глухом каземате...

_Дева_ - по крупняку не садятся: обожают мелкие кражи, но с утонченным шиком. Если сумочки срезают, то не для заработка, а ради искусства. Чтобы поддержать сей благородный почин, учатся овладевать мастерством определять на глаз - кто богатый, а кого перестать грабить (т. е. уже бедный). Понимая, что искусство требует жертв, встречают новых жертв в неисчислимом количестве. Впрочем, не все доходят до тривиальности. Те, кто поученней, оттачивают мастерство мухлежа высшей пробы на бухгалтерских приписках и предприимчивой рассеянности (крестики с ноликами путают - получая барыши от "несерьезной" мелочи). Однако, жизнь принимая нолики, не останавливается перед крестиками. Приходит день, когда берут под белы рученьки грубые стражи порядка и, ведут в кабинет... Дальнейшее истории известно. Впаяют согласно пословице: "мал золотник, да дорог", т. е. за малую наживу отоварился на полную катушку ("от звонка до звонка"). А ведь мог, как честный фраер - жить на воле, на одну зарплату.

_Весы_ - элитарные привычки доводят до преступлений на аристократической почве. Природная лень и нежелание работать, заставляют совершать правонарушения в избранной обстановке, например, в театре (место культуры и отдыха). Элегантно красивы аферы в гостиницах - втиранием доверия в окружающую элиту и сливки общества. На дело прекрасно ходить в белых перчатках, завернувшись в кашне, не брезгуя "для понта" толстым (вероятно чужим) портмоне. Работать следует в паре (одному столько не унести). И делиться надо, иначе друзья не поймут. Если беспокоит, что во время культурной отсидки, партнер уйдет к другому - не печальтесь. Партнер не бросит, если тоже сидит. ;-) Короче, браки заключаются не только на небесах. Будет и в вашей камере праздник!

_Скорпион_ - нравится перегибать палку, качать права, выражать крутость, не молчать в тряпочку. Любимое занятие - грабить инкассаторские машины, совершать изнасилования (с элементами извращений), покушаться на жизнь простых граждан! Разбой и особо тяжкие надругательства - увы, к этому среда (криминогенная) притягивает. Однако, встречаются относительно честные граждане, которые следуют принципу: "Заплатил налоги - спи спокойно." Это честные рекетиры, которые лишнего не возьмут. Совесть не позволяет. Однако, тюрьмы тоже заполнять надо, вот и находятся "добровольцы" план перевыполнять (с боевым отличием). Говорят: "горбатого могила исправит", а скорпиона - хорошая тюрьма. Да где ж ее хорошую найдешь? Приходится долго выбирать, пока на последней не остановишься - навсегда. 

_Стрелец_ - кому везет, так дуракам и стрельцам. Их стихия - аферы с размахом, на высоком международном уровне. Привлекает торговать билетами на несуществующие круизы, обещать золотые горы (массовое обогащение) на ровном месте, ездить на "стрелку" в качестве босса. ;-) Иногда приятно угнать самолет в запредельную страну, налаживать братские зарубежные связи. Например, чем не родственники - итальянская "Коза-Ностра", японская "Якудза", Шанхайская (китайская) "Триада"? Хотя, там своих стрельцов хватает. Кстати, им чаще других амнистия светит. Однако, до нее надо хорошо посидеть (например, на диете). А после - на волю, кутить, веселиться! Для начала, советую открыть ресторан. Не смейте возразить: "я открыл - сработала сигнализация". ;(( Ничего, зато будет о чем мемуары писать - в местах не столь отдаленных... Куда самолеты не летают и не ходят поезда.

_Козерог_ - ему не надо роптать на судьбу, придется испытывать невзгоды на своем горбу. План жизни до грубого прост - напился, наелся и снова в тюрьму. На малые сроки садиться не к спеху, мотать так мотать (до скончания века). Можно заделаться хладнокровным килером, у которого математика проста: 1 старушка = рубль, стало быть 5 старушек - 5 рублей! Однако, возмездие неотвратимо, как топор палача. Одно удручает - тоскливое долгожительство. Как-то оно не вовремя... Однако, все надо доводить до конца - если не победного, хотя бы тупикового. Старая шутка: "Поздравляю с новым годом! За хорошее поведение, тебе еще год добавили". Очень весело. ;-(

_Водолей_ - приключается, как всегда, что-то несуразное (местами оригинальное). Например, пошел на дело, но забыл дома утюг (не выключить, а взять c cобой). У водолеев пытливый ум (нравится осваивать новые пытки - старым утюгом). Природная склонность к электротехнике (и новым технологиям в частности), доводит до последнего писка - в сфере применения современных приборов. Любят навороченные джипы с компьютерным управлением, часы с боем (для дальнейших извращений), электрошоковые стимуляторы. Что характерно, им светит электрический стул. Вообще, подходя к делу изобретательно, с друзьями (т.е. командой сплоченных разгильдяев и тунеядцев, польстящихся на халяву неожиданно разбогатеть) - можно наломать немало дров. Особые успехи (удача) преследуют во взломе виртуальных магазинов, т.к. интеллект позволяет. Однако, сколько веревочке не виться, она замкнется на источнике преступления (короткое замыкание на долгие года). Начнете новую жизнь в старой тюрьме.

_Рыбы_ - с виду безобидные существа, но "в натуре" - тайные мафиозы и страшные обольстители (совратители). Любимое занятие - торговля наркотиками. Кстати, обожают травить конкурентов ядами, но в итоге - тоже испивают чашу страданий до дна. Конечно, трудно обойтись без роптаний на судьбу (злодейку), но кара судьбы неизбежна, поэтому... смирение - лучшее лекарство для заблудших преступных элементов. Иначе - газовая камера. Приходите сдаваться, выводите себя на чистую воду. Не беспокойте полицию - не заставляйте ловить с поличным. Раскрывайте тайны добровольно. На высшем суде Вам зачтется. На этом тоже...

_Короткая памятка работникам правоохранительных органов:_
В прокуроры идите Козероги; в адвокаты (прирожденные телохранители) - Раки; в "неподкупные" судьи - Весы; в конвой (группа сопровождения) - Близнецы; в следователи (сыщики, опера) - Девы и Скорпионы; в коллегию присяжных - Водолеи. Остальным, по настроению.

***

----------


## Olga_KON

*Гороскоп в стихах*

_ОВЕН (21марта-20апреля)_
Что в жизни главное у Овна? 
Движенье, динамизм, да что угодно. 
Автомобиль престижный иль просто мотоцикл – 
Все, лишь бы обогнать других. 

У Овнов интеллект в почете, 
Покладистость и скромность в недочете. 
Соревнованье, спор затеять - мастера, 
Остановить бессмысленно, потратишь время зря. 

А в трудную минуту Овен рядом. 
Проявит героизм, но требует награду. 
Он любит похвалу, и быть на первом плане. 
Второй же план потерпит он едва ли. 

Организует и покажет, что и как, 
Берет ответственность, и это не пустяк. 
Он монотонности не любит и рутины, 
Меняет часто жизни он картины. 

Усталость Овна просто не берет, 
Но, если силы все же на исходе, 
Так как острейший приступ свалит с ног, 
Он падает и долго не встает. 

Прими же, Овен, к жизни показанье – 
Побольше занимайся спортом, чаще парься в бане. 
Ресурсы береги, и жизнь покатит гладко. 
Токсины баней выведешь и будет все в порядке. 


_ТЕЛЕЦ (21 апреля-20 мая)_
Телец привычек не меняет. 
Упорством он, конечно же, страдает. 
Все это - его достоинство и недостаток. 
Но лучше все ж упорство, чем его остаток. 

Спокойный, но, бывает, страшен в гневе, 
Хоть трудно разозлить, но сразу на пределе. 
Притягивает как магнит к себе добро. 
Притянет, соберет и на душе его светло. 

Все неприятности переносятся отвратно, 
Дурные обстоятельства спокойствие уносят безвозвратно. 
Умиротворенный внешне, Телец кипит душой, 
Пока дела плохи, в работе наблюдается простой. 

Он трудоголик-феномен, и это важно, 
Не очень скоро, но успехов добивается отважно. 
Срывает медленно, но верно он плоды. 
Не терпит лени, праздной суеты. 

Природа – лучшее лекарство для Тельца, 
Лес, удочка и речка без конца. 
Ты опасайся только тонзиллита, 
И все дороги для тебя открыты. 


_БЛИЗНЕЦЫ (21 мая-21 июня)_
Близнец – ужасный непоседа, 
Обуреваем жаждой одержать во всем победу. 
Шалят нервишки, но в общении свободен. 
И за туманным чем-то в вечной он погоне. 

Серьезно влиться в деловой процесс 
Его заставит только крупный интерес. 
Он также любит авантюры и сенсации, 
Ведь для него игра ума – пускаться в спекуляции. 

Успех же ждет в делах, где ум его подвижен, 
Уж слишком он контактен и, в результате, статусом занижен. 
Вынослив, но скука в паре с переутомленьем, 
Вдруг может вызвать состояния здоровья ухудшенье. 

Здесь необходим здоровый полноценный сон. 
А кофе с алкоголем – лишний фон. 
С лекарствами уж лучше не шутить, 
Они, бывает, могут навредить. 


_РАК (22 июня-22 июля)_
Натура в общем-то чувствительна, ранима, 
Предпочитает жизнь во сне, чем мир правдивый. 
Рак любит, чтобы жизнь текла спокойно, 
Без суеты, без траты нервов, без погони. 

А чуть завидит непогоды черной тучку, 
Скорее в «панцирь»! Пусть без него проходит взбучка. 
К семье же Рак привязан, очень любит дом, 
И ищет относящихся к нему с добром. 

Частенько Рак – гурман, любитель вкусных блюд, 
Поесть, попить и обязательно себе создать уют. 
Немножко поработать, сесть и отдохнуть, 
Чтоб помечтать, не думать о делах и, выдохнув, вздохнуть. 

Чуть отошел от ритма он привычной жизни, 
Его здоровье ухудшается обычно. 
Рекомендуем длительно поспать, 
Унылых и больных же нужно избегать. 


_ЛЕВ (23июля-23августа)_
Лев благороден, энергичен, горд и щедр. 
Но страсть, эмоции, бывает, бьют чрез верх. 
И деньги тратит он обычно смело, 
Ведь деньги – это средство, чтобы жить умело. 

И, если этих средств достаточно у Льва, 
То и у ближних будет полная сума. 
А, если кто-то делится со Львом, 
То Лев молиться на него готов. 

Но, если обстоятельства пошли не в пользу вдруг, 
Развиться может и физический недуг. 
Лев театрален, любит в центре находиться, 
Жизнелюбив и многое ему простится. 

Льву интересны те, кому он безразличен. 
Но с теми же, кто им пленен, бывает он циничен. 
Шок может вызвать как болезнь, так излеченье, 
Показано ему гомеопатством увлеченье. 


_ДЕВА (24августа-23сентября)_
Он милый, тонкий, любящий, почти что совершенный. 
Но есть проблема – нету чувства меры. 
Себя он держит постоянно под контролем, 
Анализирует и времени совсем не экономит. 

И, упуская время, Дева упускает шансы, 
Задерживаясь сильно на нюансах. 
Но он практичный исполнительный работник. 
Там, где не надо все решать, работать он не против. 

Не любит беспорядка он ни дома, ни на службе, 
Сравнительно хорошего поста достиг и ничего не нужно. 
Нервозность с беспокойством в характере у Девы, 
Все потому, что восприимчив он к инфекциям наверно. 

Любитель полечить себя, особенно других, 
Глотать лекарства любит безгранично. 
Но лучше травы и отвары Девам пить, 
Часок, другой вздремнуть, и будет все отлично 


_ВЕСЫ (24сентября-23октября)_
Весы – что деликатности поток, 
Но даже маленькая ссора выбьет почву из-под ног, 
И будет он всю жизнь тем заниматься, 
Что равновесие восстановить стараться. 

Себя он чувствует только тогда отлично, 
Когда купается в симпатии безгранично. 
Но, если вдруг он равнодушие почует, 
То может заболеть, душою затоскует. 

Он склонен уступать чужому мнению, 
И первым мирится, не выразив презрения. 
Проблемы сложные он все же избегает. 
За место теплое борьбу душа не принимает. 

Решать не любит сам материальные вопросы, 
И лучше, если кто-то удовлетворит его запросы. 
Хороший вкус Весам поможет в жизни, 
Партнер попался лишь бы им практичный. 

В любви обычно счастлив, но, если одинок, 
Он чувствует себя покинутым на очень долгий срок. 
Пить больше жидкости Весам необходимо, 
На воздухе работа – все станет поправимо. 


_СКОРПИОН (24октября-22ноября)_
Вынослив скорпион до умопомрачения. 
Ни трудности его не остановят, ни лишения. 
Найдет причину неудачи, ее он устраняет. 
Наверно неудачи Скорпиона возбуждают. 

Дорогу Скорпиону лучше не перебегать, 
Он конкурент опасный, обид не склонен забывать. 
К активности испытывает тягу, 
В работе проявляет он отвагу. 

Он любит власть, но деньги для него – 
Как достиженье цели, больше ничего. 
И часа своего умеет ждать, 
Его успехи там, где суждено другим застрять. 

И, взвешивая риск, играет он наверняка, 
И не оглянется вокруг, не задрожит рука. 
Но, если заболеет, валится в постель, 
И пьет лекарство пачками скорей. 

Вынослив и, поэтому, здоров, 
Не любит и не терпит докторов. 
Но Скорпиону важно заниматься спортом, 
Чтоб выводить токсины, безусловно. 


_СТРЕЛЕЦ (23ноября-21декабря)_
Стрелец – любитель показать себя и жаждет он свободы. 
Он долго сохраняет молодости всходы. 
Есть к жизни интерес, людей не избегает, 
Для драм не создан, но от проблем сбегает. 

Здоров во всяхих отношеньях и оптимистичен, 
Есть чувство юмора и этим симпатичен. 
Стрелец великодушен, дружелюбен, 
И жизни путь, поэтому, не труден. 

Здоровое мышленье, твердый ум. 
Куда бы приложить – вопрос всех дум. 
Стрельцу перееданье вредно жирной пищей, 
Диета для него не будет лишней. 

Ведь пища жирная ведет к утрате оптимизма. 
А оптимизм Стрельцу, как жизни всей харизма. 


_КОЗЕРОГ (22декабря-20января)_
Неисправимый реалист, вся жизнь – сплошной порядок, 
По полочкам все планы, и выполнять их надо. 
Трудолюбив и всеми уважаем, 
В начальство выбиться – проблем не составляет. 

Чтоб чувствовать себя на месте, надо брать барьеры, 
Ведь Козерог стоит лицом к карьере. 
А разум управляет его чувством. 
Но не чувством долга, как это для него не грустно. 

С «железной» логикой, и вечно Козерог в заботе. 
Он полагает, что нет его сильней в работе. 
Он обещаний лживых не дает, 
Но если обещал, то верь, не подведет. 

Добро нажитое он ценит, бережет. 
Обычно пессимист, и часто думает, что болен. 
Но, не смотря на это, долго все ж живет. 
Хотя живет и жизнью не доволен. 

Прогулки по лесу ему необходимы. 
Труд на земле его восполнит силы. 


_ВОДОЛЕЙ (21января-20февраля)_
Индивидуален Водолей чрезвычайно, 
К гуманитарным интересам склонен не случайно. 
Не любит связанным себя он ощущать, 
Ему и дисциплину трудно соблюдать. 

Хотя способен он на совесть потрудиться, 
Но для того, кто этим восхитится. 
Занятий не выносит он рутинных, 
И качеств полон для других невыносимых. 

Так искренен, что не поймет, правдиво что иль ложно, 
И обмануть его, поэтому, не сложно. 
Его успех в свободе действий заключен. 
Ждет помощь от друзей, сам оказать ее готов. 

Противопоказан холод, шум. 
И терапию нетрадиционную приемлет его ум. 


_РЫБЫ (21февраля-20марта)_
Уклончивы, загадочны, ранимы. 
Чувствительны, им не хватает жизни силы. 
Насилие наносит им болезненную рану. 
Нуждаются в опоре сильной рядом. 

Мягки, не могут противостоять, 
Скопления народа Рыб способны быстро утомлять. 
Хоть Рыбы простодушны и невинны, 
Живут на зыбкой почве жизнью длинной. 

И чувство собственности им бывает чуждо, 
Распределять финансы им учиться нужно. 
Но убегают, ускользают от проблем, 
Как будто кто-то сверху помогает Рыбам всем. 

Полезно Рыбам жить у моря, 
Тогда уйдут от них все хвори.

***

----------


## Olga_KON

*Гороскоп человеческих мерзостей*
Какие гадости скрывает за собой твой знак Зодиака? Что, думаешь, тебя это не касается? Еще как касается! Ведь сволочизм присущ всем без исключения.

_Упрямые Овны (21 марта - 20 апреля)_ 

Мужчины. Загляните своему знакомому Овну в глаза внимательно - человек уже давно изнемогает... Овны-мужчины обожают секс и уверены в своём Сексуальном Профессионализме. Они сходят с ума в постели, если Вы, конечно, успеете до неё добежать. Имея любовника Овна, приготовьтесь совокупляться с ним в лифте, автобусе и в кинотеатре. Не пугайтесь, ведь многие считают Овнов настоящим раем для прекрасного пола - они расшибутся, стараясь произвести впечатление на свою женщину. Однако шутить над Овнами не стоит - не нравится им это, да и юмор у них «особый». Собственное мнение Овен по любому (даже плохо знакомому) предмету будет отстаиваться до последнего. Даже если он и знает, что не прав, все равно из принципа будет спорить и ругаться. Овен-неудачник - жуткий зануда и ворчун, держитесь от них подальше. 

Женщины. Воспитанные женщины-Овечки обожают заниматься сексом, помыкать мужчинами и читать романтическую ******у. В постели любят непристойные позы и неприличности вслух. Утром Овечка может легко сделать вид, что это вовсе не она кричала вчера во время оргазма, да и вообще Вы незнакомы. В гневе или обиде она совершит любые глупости - в том числе и изменит с первым встречным симпатягой. Капризничает как ребенок, рыдает и топает ногами. В этот момент разговаривать с ней бесполезно. Ради хорошего секса целомудренная Овца запросто бросит хорошего человека, но будет терпеть выходки какого-нибудь кретина, если только он полностью удовлетворяет её. Уверенные в своей неписаной красе, Овенши редко злоупотребляют косметикой. Ждите бурных сексуальных потрясений, ревности, измен и нетерпимости, в общем, не пожалеете.

_«Пуп Земли» Телец (21 апреля - 21 мая)_ 

Мужчины. Мужчина-Телец думает про себя: «В отличие от некоторых, я-то могу достичь всего и так, если только захочу. Чего зря дергаться-то?» Чувство юмора не в цене у этих подозрительных пессимистов, потому они часто становятся объектами шуток своих многочисленных дружков. Хорошо, что Тельцы достаточно медлительны, скупы и занудны, чтобы сердиться на этих дураков. Какая-нибудь скверная привычка (типа ожесточенно ковыряться в ушах или без устали ломать пальцы) скрашивает их напряженные размышления. Типичная идиллия Тельца: как трофейный тюлень, он ленится напротив телека, неторопливо жует или прихлебывает, задумчиво теребя волосы. 

Женщины. Связались с Женщиной-Тельцом? Уступите или расстаньтесь, пока не поздно! Её упрямства Вам все равно не побороть, и сцена с битьём посуды о Вашу дурную голову не за горами. Если Вы облажались, то вымолить её прощение будет нелегко. Им самим порой страшно, до какой степени они звереют. Однако, между нами, Тельцам женского разлива, также как и всем нам, не чужды навязчивые мысли о сексе, которые они неумело прикрывают банальными романтическими байками. Они целеустремленные халявщицы, рассудительные и крайне «упертые» в вопросах семьи барышни. Другими словами, если Вам хотелось бы иметь большую крепкую семью и кучу детей, поищите себе Женщину-Тельца и приготовьтесь. Уверен, Вам будет хорошо вместе.

_Суетливые Близнецы (22 мая - 20 июня)_ 

Мужчины. Близнецы вечно тусуются с места на место, меняя друзей, профессии, презирая расписания. Они обожают пудрить людям мозги, заваривать кашу и издеваться. Самомнение на высочайшем уровне, хотя могут часами перечислять свои недостатки. Не пытайтесь выиграть у них словесную баталию - язык прекрасно подвешен. Не обижайтесь на их злые шутки, всё это сплошной цирк - на самом деле завистливые Близнецы думают о Вас намного хуже. Как настоящий друг, Близнец сразу же позвонит Вам, когда ему нужна Ваша помощь или машина. Собственность проскальзывает сквозь пальцы, будущее с ними ненадежно, зато настоящее забавно. Берегитесь, если Ваш партнер Близнецы: если он сейчас не с Вами, то наверняка флиртует с Вашей же подружкой в соседней комнате. После такого дружка другие мужчины будут Вам долго казаться пресноватыми. 

Женщины. Хотя Близняшки в молодости и склонны спать с кем попало, многие мужчины считают их холодными. С ними Вы могли бы осуществить самые сокровенные мечты, если были бы способны осуществить четверть их фантазий. Их новые идеи и эксцентричные выходки могут свести с ума какого-нибудь Козерога или Тельца. Хотя считается, что духовная близость и деньги для Близняшки важнее секса, но она с удовольствием переспит с понравившимся ей мужиком (даже если муж или бойфренд спит в соседней комнате). Как всякая идеальная супруга, она всегда предпочитает Карьеру ведению домашнего хозяйства. Редко говоря правду в глаза, Близняшка предпочитает играть и говорить полунамёками. Потеря любимого или близкого человека пробуждает у неё спортивный интерес его вернуть. Знавал пару близняшек, легко совмещающих семью, работу, друзей и пару-тройку любовников.

_Мнительный Рак (21 июня - 22 июля)_ 

Мужчины. Рак ленив, но эротичен. Всегда при деньгах, при этом ноет, что у него ничего нет. Бывает красноречив. Женщин считает низшими, но предпочитает молоденьких. Склонен сильно привязываться к одной и мучительно переживает разрыв (иногда даже целую неделю). Если ему противоречат, может прийти в неистовство и даже ненадолго покраснеть от злости. Никто не способен сыграть такую оскорбленную «добродетель», когда он на самом деле виноват. Он способен легко запутаться в двух соснах сам и заодно запутать всех вокруг. Муж Рак - загубленная молодость и никакой эмоциональной отдачи. В общем, удачи, дамы (и господа?). 

Женщины. Нет ничего нуднее и плаксивее, чем нежная Женщина-Рак. Если её жалеть, то сопли распустит до колен. Её возбуждает роль невинной девочки, которой завладевает распутный мужчина. Она в ужасе от критики, особенно если над ней при этом подшучивают. Один лишь намек на недостаточную в ней заинтересованность - и Ракиня в пучине таких депрессий, что не снились ни Рыбам, ни Скорпионам. Однако не думайте, что это слабая женщина - она не только мстительна и обидчива, но и очень любит (и УМЕЕТ) играть на наших слабостях, уважаемые! И добивается в этом деле немалых успехов. И ещё, не ругайтесь без толку - в данном случае можно добиться чего-нибудь только лаской.

_Ревнивые Львы (23 июля - 22 августа)_ 

Мужчины. Высокомерный Лев слишком великодушен, чтобы помнить обиды или обещания. Ведь он настоящий Человек Слова и обязательно выполнит обещанное (если, конечно, не забудет). Гордый Лев не любит конфликтов, но обладает талантом влипать во всевозможные переделки и истории. Самое плохое, что может сделать Лев - это рявкнуть, а Счастье для него - по-крупному играть в казино. В постели всегда пытается доказать, что он самый неутомимый любовник. А может, так оно и есть, думают польщенные красны девицы.

Женщины. Тщеславная и властная Львица обладает завидным талантом выдумывать собственные несчастья. Когда задевают её самолюбие, она не будет строить всякие там злостные планы, а просто выскажет сразу, что о вас думает и надуется. Львица часто влюбляется в мужчин, которым на неё совершенно наплевать. Почувствовав же любовь со стороны партнера, она может его безжалостно бросить. Львица скромно считает себя центром вселенной и её девиз прост: «Ты должен прийти ко мне сам». Не вздумайте критиковать Львицу!!! Вам же хуже будет. Хотите угодить? Купите ей какую-нибудь золотульку подороже и скажите ей, что у неё характер (лицо) как у ангела, что кроме неё Вам никто не нужен. Три-четыре дня в неделю Львица «грузится» в депрессии, а в остальное время справедливо мнит себя подарком судьбы для тебя, друг мой.

_Педантичная Дева (23 августа - 22 сентября)_ 

Мужчины. Поучающие и скрытные Девы обычно не показывают своих эмоций, даже если они у них есть. Думая, что обладают чувством юмора, они любят рассказывать небылицы из своей жизни, которым потом сами же и верят. Cпьяну Девы могут всплакнуть про первую любовь, которая, естественно, была самая сильная, настоящая и уж обязательно несчастная. Удача, что обычно они не становятся начальниками. Горе беднягам, попавшим в их подчинение, ибо в голове у Девы кассовый аппарат, а работать им нравится исключительно до изнеможения. Женщины, будьте внимательны: сладкоречивые Девы знают, Когда и Что нужно сказать женщине, но это лишь проявление галантности ко всему женскому полу вообще, так что не обольщайтесь. Дальше слов дело обычно не идет. А еще Девы любят прикинуться просто друзьями, если чего-то не вышло. 

Женщины. Среди упрямых и самоуверенных Дев много незамужних дам, так как им трудновато подыскать человека, соответствующего их высочайшим стандартам. Женщина-Дева - это катастрофа: она, как правило, неверна, и любимый её ответ - возражение. Маниакальное стремление к чистоте украшает всегдашняя готовность Вас покритиковать для Вашего же блага. Однако Девы способны делить крышу с бездельниками и неудачниками, с которыми ни одна приличная Близняшка и за стол бы не села. Фантазии в сексе у Девиц хватает не более чем на три с половиной позы, хотя уговорить их можно практически на всё, спасибо отсутствию комплексов в этом плане. Познакомьтесь с Девой хотя бы для того, чтобы узнать себя со стороны.

_Улыбчивые Весы (23 сентября - 22 октября)_ 

Мужчины. Фраза «вся жизнь театр, все люди в ней актеры» сказана именно о Весах, играющих даже в полном одиночестве. Мягкотелые существа Весовского знака легче просекают сложные абстракции, чем быт. Когда дела идут не так, как хочется, они становятся мелочными и раздражительными. Женщина, решившая устроить сцену, может считать спор выигранным еще до его начала из-за отвращения мужчин-Весов к скандалам. Даже если он прав, то не станет доказывать это, а скорее всего ретируется, сохраняя душевное равновесие. Странно, что в женской среде бытует мнение, будто мужчины-Весы - это сплошной геморрой. В плане дружбы они довольно прикольные, хотя женщинам виднее. 

Женщины. Женщины-Весы уверены в своей неотразимости. Сначала это в кайф, но потом становится скучно... Сексуально-половая деятельность со временем действует Весам на нервы, так как по-настоящему их волнуют в жизни только аплодисменты и собственная немыслимая краса. Женщину-Весы не интересуют мужчины как таковые, они им нужны только в качестве восхищенных поклонников и зрителей. Если же требуемое налицо, любые наши бредни будут выслушаны и грехи прощены. Весы избегают неприятных обязанностей, считая это ниже своего достоинства, и требуют роскоши. Не пытайтесь приказывать Весам, иначе они становятся непредсказуемыми и даже опасными. Всю жизнь они ищут человека, который был бы для них идеальным партнёром. Надеюсь, что это именно Вы, коллега.

_Вероломные Скорпионы (23 октября - 22 ноября)_ 

Мужчины. Злопамятный и самовлюбленный Скорпиончик жестоко борется всю жизнь, будучи активен в сексе до самой глубокой старости. Презирая сопли слабаков, он не терпит возражений и отговорок. Никогда не плачется в жилетку. Зная всё наперед, добивается успеха в любой области, распихав нытиков и неуверенных пинками. Верность - пустой звук, хотя он всегда заботится о своей несчастной семье. Денег не считает, но зато прекрасно помнит, сколько раз забыли порадоваться его подарку. К приятным чертам также можно добавить упрямство и неспособность считаться с чужими мнениями. В середине жизни Скорпионы-мужчины обычно шумно разводятся со своими изнемогающими женами. Враги, не надейтесь на прощение! Только смерть или неудачи спасут Вас от Злого Дядьки Скорпа. 

Женщины. Коварная и загадочная женщина-Скорпион развратна и презирает прижимистых кавалеров. В спальне требовательна, и лентяям-мужчинам трудно соответствовать ее высоким стандартам. Она не миндальничает с неудачником, оставившим ее неудовлетворенной, и одним разом (двумя-тремя) Вы от неё вряд ли отделаетесь. Забавно, что в душе Скорпионша абсолютно уверена, что другие женщины в плане секса ноль по сравнению с ней. Поэтому она бесится, когда ей изменяют, если только ей на это не наплевать. Она без стеснения отобьёт у зазевавшейся подруги бойфренда или мужа. На любую новую личность реакция типа: «Ты чьих холоп будешь?» Если Вам нравятся острые ощущения, позлите Скорпионшу. Ярость её не поддаётся никакому описанию - это нужно видеть.

_Романтические Стрельцы (23 ноября - 20 декабря)_ 

Мужчины. Напористые мужчины-Cтрельцы отличаются казарменным чувством юмора, жуткими вспышками раздражения и удивительной в наше время средневековой галантностью. Женщины хвалят страстных любовников Стрельцов за их чувствительность и умение разжечь огни большого города в локальной койке. Они активно презирают женскую ревность и не пропускают ни одной юбки - любого возраста, внешности и поведения. Стрельцы любят поговорить на высокие темы и обожают одежду черного цвета. Пьют редко, в основном выпивают да закусывают, а на старости лет пишут выдуманные от корки до корки мемуары. 

Женщины. Женщина-Стрелец - Казанова в юбке, беззаботно переходящая от одного мужчины к другому. Она тщеславна и считает себя сексуальным подарком мужчине. Не стыдясь, расскажет любовнику о его предшественниках, а, разочаровавшись в нем, без колебаний скажет об этом. Забавно, что мужчины, как правило, изменяют им со страшной силой. Женщина-Стрелец - мечта романтика или извращенца, потому что она такая, какой её видит мужчина, если она его, конечно, хочет.
_
Амбициозные зануды Козероги (21 декабря - 20 января)_ 

Мужчины. Мужчина-Козерог честолюбив, но похотлив, мелочен и невероятно зануден. Он справедливо считает всех женщин распутными и активно предпочитает анальный секс. Уверенный, что знает жизнь в 100 раз лучше, он часами парит нам мозги, поучая, что и да как надо делать. Он неразборчив в средствах, нетерпим к легкомыслию, ненавидит, когда ему отказывают и настоящий фанат в работе. Козерог считает, что главной целью окружающих является стремление усложнить его и без того непростую жизнь. Если он всерьез на кого-то обиделся, этот никчемный человечишка будет навсегда вычеркнут из списков. НАВСЕГДА. Если повезет, то обязательно женится по расчету. Забавно, что при всех их «достоинствах», Козероги отличные друзья. Без дураков. 

Женщины. Закомплексованная Козерожка осторожна и внешне всегда держит себя в руках, тогда как внутри пылает пожар её страстей. Ей никогда не бывает скучно наедине с самой собой. Её не поймешь из-за постоянных колебаний настроения - либо всё, либо ничего - вот такой простой выбор. Она до смерти боится влюбиться, ожидая с нетерпением настоящего чувства, но частенько ошибается в выборе. «Я должна быть собою!» - твердит про себя расчетливая и чопорная мадам Козерог. После многочисленных любовных связей она, наконец, выходит замуж, но полностью довольной не будет никогда. Временами ты их ненавидишь и под огнём их доброй критики потихоньку сходишь с ума. Считается, что это единственный женский знак, не поддающийся убеждению вообще.

_Смешной Водолей (21 января - 18 февраля)_ 

Мужчины. Мужчины этого знака застенчивы в половом ракурсе и обычно ждут от женщин первого шага. Говорят, что в постели они не знают элементарных вещей, так что барышням приходится напрягаться и учить неумех-Водолеев. Их сексуальные фантазии не лезут ни в какие ворота, но энергия сгорает в мастурбациях, а если повезет, то и в простом онанизме. Недоверчивые депрессивные зануды, они вечно чем-то опечалены, любят шмотки побольше женщин, не слишком-то стремятся к вершинам эротического искусства, много сопят и кряхтят в постели, считая, что так оно и должно быть. Интересно, что чувство юмора у Водолеев доминирует над всеми остальными, что и выручает их в такой неудачной, на первый взгляд, ситуации. 

Женщины. Женщины-Водолеи злобны, но отходчивы. Ненавидят, когда незнакомые смотрят на них как на объект сексуального желания, однако эротика присутствует для них везде, даже в том, как Вы подаете ей пальто. Если Вы с ней сегодня впервые, едва ли дело закончится постелью, однако лучшего ДРУГА для мужика (практически любого) просто НЕ БЫВАЕТ. Если уж совсем хреново, она даст и даже не спросит, кто ты и откуда. Водолейки не возражают против мужского дела и запросто могут трудиться сантехниками, шоферить, если нужда заставит, но, как ни странно, не любят хозяйствовать, а особенно готовить. Они всю жизнь в поисках безупречного компаньона и часто выходят замуж поздно, причем национальность, цвет кожи и вероисповедание её избранника может быть ошеломительным даже для неё самой. Из всего своего пестрого гардероба предпочитает джинсы.

_Скользкие Рыбы (19 февраля - 20 марта)_ 

Мужчины. Озлобленные мужчины этого знака не любят тех, кто суётся к ним с советами. Из-за отсутствия твердых убеждений и скрытности никому непонятно, как они на самом деле относятся к людям и жизни (и относятся ли вообще?). Обыденные вещи (например, завязывать шнурки) кажутся Рыбцам мучительными обязанностями. Перед тем, как шевельнуть пальцем, они могут погрузиться в долгие размышления. Считается, что пронырливые рыбные мужчины хорошие кавалеры, умеющие показать женщине, как она прекрасна. 

Женщины. Женщины-Рыбки живут в мире иллюзий и беспрестанной болтовни, мирясь с постоянным чувством, что их предали. Они нежные сексуальные партнеры, но почти всегда со «скелетом в шкафу». Не врите Рыбинам - у них сумасшедшая интуиция. Окружающие - открытая книга, и у Рыб отличное чувство юмора по поводу их проблем. Равнодушны к алкоголю, но все равно пьют, хотя и мнительны, и вечно трясутся за свое здоровье.

----------


## Olga_KON

*Кому на чем ездить*

_Овен_ - какой Овен не любит быстрой езды? Ему подавай машину красную, типа "Феррари", короче - спортивные модели. Кстати, железо ("ferrum") - металл этого знака. Активное стремление во всем быть первым, не оставит без внимания марку "Premier". Катайтесь на здоровье. 

_Телец_ - Бьюик ("Buick") аккуратная машинка, в хозяйстве пригодится. А это главное! Обычно предпочитает спокойный, внушающий доверие "Opel" или "Saab". Настоящий Телец машину моет бережно, хочется сказать, "вылизывает" (извините, это образно). Трясется над каждой втулкой. Страшно переживает за любую царапину. Модель выбирает как жену - одну на всю жизнь.  Будете на ней возить лесоматериалы и прочие, хозяйственные вещи. 

_Близнецы_ - покупайте "Ауди". Знаете почему? Чтобы хорошо слышать! Многие близнецы неравнодушны к ауди_плеерам. Так приятно рулить баранку, когда ветер в ушах (и голове). Кстати, без мобильника никуда, тем более в дорогу. Нравится менять авто, как перчатки, ездить сразу на 2 машинах (как сидеть на 2-ух стульях . Полагаю, коробка передач (переключение скоростей) - любимая часть машины. Однако не нравится "ручник" (кто не знает - это тормоз). Дополнительно рекомендую обзавестись "Mercury". Как никак, Меркурий (он же Гефест, он же Геракл, он же...) - неуловимый вестник богов. Никто его не ловит... потому что не угонится! Перекати поле называется. 

_Рак_ - эти скромные люди предпочитают не гнать, а обождать; подавать назад, чем вперед; объезжать препятствия, чем их пробивать (как нетерпеливый Овен). Все знают, "в карете прошлого далеко не уедешь", но Раку нравятся cтаринные модели (раритеты на память). Преобладает душевный принцип: "тише едешь - дальше будешь". Если что, жмут на тормоза, традиционнно паркуются в положенных местах, консервативно прячут машину в гараж (с амбарным устрашающим замком . Это крепость, склад, блиндаж . Не бывает проблем с запаской. Рачительный хозяин дом на колесах содержит в порядке. В салоне уютное гнездо, а не разгильдяйский бардак. Уважает ремни безопасности и спасательную подушку, на всякий случай платит страховку (любимый клиент этих компаний). Еще сообщу - патриот! Если Родина скажет: "поддержим отечественного производителя", Рак проникнется чувствами и пересядет на отечественный автомобиль - родной и привычный. Из иномарок рекомендую "Крайслер" (Chrysler). Или другую - главное, чтобы душа лежала... рядом. 

_Лев_ - какой же Лев без романтической любви? Поэтому, недолго думая, берите итальянскую марку "Alfa Romeo". Если шкодливый Лев, выбирайте "Шкоду" (Skoda). Если крутой и свирепый - хватайте "Ягуар" (Jaguar). Если умный, но думаете, что сливка общества - приобретайте "Кадиллак" (Cadillac) - чем длиннее, тем лучше. Мотор требуйте мощный, чтоб как в песне: "а вместо сердца - пламенный мотор!" Руль в золоте, бриллиантах. Короче, не машина, а игрушка. Игрушка и есть... 

_Дева_ - кто соблюдает правила движения по инструкции, чтит букву закона? Он не переезжает на красный свет, ездит с правильной скоростью, не пререкается с гибэдэдэшником, если тот пьян. Сам всегда трезвый, в одном глазу (или двух) очки - чтобы лучше видеть. На заправке лишнее не переплатит, объезжает каждую лужу, бережет экологию - следит за выхлопной трубой. Без аптечки никуда. Возможно, любимая передача: "дорожный патруль", отвечающая внутренним ценностям - порядок и аккуратность вождения. Купите себе в награду "Toyota" или "Nissan". Они порадуют интеллектуальный разум разборчивого покупателя. Будете разбирать и собирать, а машина все равно поедет.  

_Весы_ - предпочитают элитные виды транспорта. В трамвай силой не затащищь! Минимум "Ролс-Ройс" подавай. (английская марка автомобилей высшего класса). Желают осуществить свою мечту - покататься на "Линкольне" (экстра-класс лимузинов). Не станут долго отказываться от "Mercedes-Benz" (в переводе и представлении не нуждается). При осмотре особое внимание обращают на хорошие рессоры и пр. удобства (комфортабельность). Без кондиционера и вышколенного шофера машину не предлагать. Продавцу совет - все время вежливо улыбаться, улыбаться... 

_Скорпион_ - "машина-зверь", любят приговаривать настоящие скорпионы, похлопывая по бамперу любимое Порше и побывшее в разных передрягах BMW. Этим людям нравится испытывать весь мир (и авто) на прочность. Аварийные ситуации не редкость. Бывает оптимистически думают: "Вот разобью машину - пешком пойду." Но машина, также как ее хозяин, "воскресает из пепла" (из обломков), и живет новой страстной жизнью. До последней капли бензина, последнего километра бесконечного шоссе. 

_Стрелец_ - хочет представительное авто, чтобы "не ударять в грязь лицом" перед зарубежными гостями и родственниками. Говорят, даренному железному коню в зубы не смотрят, но если это запорожец - будут гром и молнии! Не надо социальное реноме мочить. Иномарка всех родней, всех красивей и милей! Хозяин-барин (это про Стрельца) хочет всего и много, поэтому астролог рекомендует - приобретайте автобус. Трейлер - оптимальный выбор (с прицепом). Главное, больше лошадиных сил, ведь Кентавр - полуконь, получеловек - управляет этим знаком. Если довольствуетесь малым, прикупите "Фиат" и "Volvo". Они будут служить долго, верой и правдой. Пока не развалятся. 

_Козерог_ - ориентируется на традиционно классические модели. Рекомендую "Фольксваген" (Volkswagen) или "Джип" (Jeep). Человек требователен к практичности машины, мечтает чтобы служила вечно ("ничто не вечно под Луной", а уж под козерогом, или хотя бы долго. Молча несла тяготы и лишения жизненного пути (трассы). Водитель находит дороги, где сплошные колдобины и крутые подъемы. Непроездная глушь с препятствиями - норма путешествий. Упрямый козерог ездит по плану (карте местности) и жесткому графику времени. Поэтому на марафонских дистанциях ему нет равных. Покупайте вездеход - не застрянете нигде. 

_Водолей_ - как и близнецам (тоже воздушная стихия), подойдет двух колесный друг - мотоцикл. Можно заделаться байкером. Только шлем одевайте крепче, по самые уши - иначе о вас будут вспоминать: "сорви-голова". Если мечтаете прокатиться с ветерком, берите кабриолет. Вот у кого крышу снесло  Предпочитайте машины напичканные электроникой, можно на солнечных батареях и пр. технических наворотах. С таким счастьем, ехать куда глаза глядят (прямо, и в разные стороны).

_Рыбы_ - подойдет английская "Бентли" (Bentley). Нечто трогательное в названии этой марки, навевает фантазии и грезы. Берите фиолетового цвета. Когда стукнете, она станет бледно-розовой. Не машина, а сказка! Рыба обожает автомойку, однако не всегда ради чистоты - увлекает сам процесс обмывания.  Когда не уверены, не обгоняйте. Если верите, что лучшее ждет впереди - жмите на газ. Газовых баллонов купите больше. Дорога к счастью неблизка, а по дороге никто заправлять не обещал...

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
*10 принципов каждого знака Зодиака.*

_Овен:_
1. Лучше со мной не спорить.
2. Сначала сделаю, потом подумаю.
3. Там где остальные тормозят, я жму на газ.
4. Буду вечно молодым.
5. Делай как я, ведь лучше всё равно не сделаешь.
6. Самое трудное выслушать собеседника до конца.
7. Упрямство-не порок.
8. Легко контролировать ситуацию, сложнее -свои эмоции.
9. Один овен- хорошо, два овна- много.
10. первым не нападаю. Но не дай Бог меня задеть. 


_Телец:_
1. Не жалко денег на покупку, жалко на гулянку.
2. Не надо мне чужого, не трогай моего.
3. Худой мир лучше доброй ссоры.
4. Не беспокой того, кто хорошо уселся.
5. Лучше красивый диван, чем красивый закат.
6. Еда- штука серёзная.
7. Ласковый телёнок- двух маток сосёт.
8. Когда едешь вторым, экономишь силы.
9. Терпеть не могу одноразовых зажигалок.
10. Дегустатор- вот моё истинное призвание.

_Близнецы:_
1. Я сегодня не такой как вчера.
2. Кто владеет ситуацией, тот владеет инфомацией.
3. Один ум хорошо, а два лучше, особенно если оба принадлежат од ому и тому же человеку.
4. Фигаро тут, Фигаро там.
5. Идея как и пр дукты, не должны залежатся.
6. Один телевизо , телефон в доме- хорошо, а три лучше.
7. Кто не успел, тот опоздал.
8. Двигаюсь по жизни, как скутер по воде, не угубляюсь, зато быстро.
9. На базаре «за базар» не отвечаю.
10. Люблю количество, потому что на качество не хватает времени.

_Рак:_
1. Мой дом, моя крепость.
2. Нянчится с другими-вот моё истинное призвание.
3. Хорошо бы запастись всем на свете, и терпением и варением.
4. Всё приходит к тому, кто умеет ждать.
5. С друзьями встречайся дома, а не в кафе.
6. Ничего так не согревает душу, как вид набитого холодильника.
7. Лучше подкопить, но достойную вещь купить.
8. Тяжело жить там, где негде спрятаться.
9. Я несу за собой своё прошлое, как заплечный рюкзак
10. Неужели за двадцать лет можно износить пальто?.

_Лев:_
1. Я поведу вас вдаль светлую.
2. Лучше оказывать потдержку, чем получить её.
3. Приятные манеры- половина успеха.
4. Солнце светит Львам.
5. Красивая табличка на двери кабинета важнее высокой зарплаты.
6. Люблю хорошо зарабатывать, а ещё больше тратить.
7. Рояль в доме лучше, чем пианино, пусть даже на нём не кому играть.
8. Не смотря на свой приветливый вид, я в душе диктатор.
9. Если делать- так5 по большому.
10. Зачем вам солнце, если я с вами?

_Дева:_
1. Терпение и труд всё перетрут.
2. Скромность украшает не только девушку, но и деву.
3. Каждый живёт для себя, но служит другим.
4. Порядок нужен везде: и в мыслях и на кухне.
5. Докажи мне строго логически, что мы созданы друг для друга.
6. Криво висящая полка, сводит меня с ума.
7. В больших маштабах я теряюсь.
8. Мне трудно извлечь косточки из целого ведра вишни.
9. В каждой Деве живёт классная дама.
10. Мухомор непременно нужно бросаться в глаза, а бедый гриб- и так хорошо.

_Весы:_
1. Без партнёра, как без рук.
2. Самое противное- спорить.
3. Побеждай соглашаясь.
4. Принципиальными бывают только дураки.
5. Вовлеку кого угодно, во что угодно.
6. Красота спасёт мир.
7. Всё надо делать под настроение.
8. Самое трудное сделать выбор.
9. Не над всеми «и» надо ставить точки.
10.Я и самой парой не знаю, за белых я или за красных.

_Скорпион:_
1. Жаль, некого ужалить.
2. Каждое событие подобно дивану: в нём должны быть скрытые пружины.
3. Для улыбки должна быть серьёзная причина.
4. Можно освободится от всего, но не от собственных страстей.
5. Я пою песнь любви на поле битвы.
6. Не всякий выдержит мой взгляд.
7. Мои страсти редко выходят наружу, подобно акуле, которая редко выплывает на поверхность.
8. Мир пропадает без рыцарей.
9. Не перевелись ещё на земле Отелы!
10.Я похож на кактус, мой сказочный цветок раскрывается для избранных.

_Стрелец:_
1. Хорошего человека должно быть много.
2. Кому я должен, всем прощаю.
3. Лучший отпуск- кругосветное путешествие.
4. Главное в проблеме- её маштаб.
5. Мой идеал- Иван Цареевия.
6. На меня невозвожно сердится.
7. Угрызение совести- что это такое???
8. Обязательность украшает лишь посредственных людей.
9. Беспокоится заранее глупо, разберёмся по ситуации.
10.Не обязательный человек, просто обязан быть обязательным.

_Козерог:_
1. Я не спрингер, и даже не стайер. Я марафонец.
2. И один в поле воин.
3. Не нарушай законы, другому сойдёт, а тебя поймают.
4. Для себя мне нужно очень мало. Моё имущество- это просто зеркало моих успехов.
5. Жизнь подобна поезду, который на каждую станцию прыбывает точно по расписанию.
6. Приятно рассуждать о дальних странах, сидя дома.
7. Настоящий Козерог, подобно коньяку, отличается выдержкой.
8. Стоит всю жизнь карабкаться на вершину, что бы разок плюнуть оттуда вниз.
9. Только я молодею с годами.
10.Я еду- еду не свищу, а как наеду- не спущу.

_Водолей:_
1. Как скучно быть похожим на других.
2. Если я тебя придумала, стань таким как я хочу.
3. Предрассудки удел дураков.
4. Будущее просто обязано быть прекрасным.
5. Трудно быть ангелом, но надо.
6. Доброе намеренье важнее добрых дел.
7. Чтобы стать новатором, нужно сначало забыть о традициях.
8. Секс? В жизни есть дела и поважнее.
9. Сначала друзья, а потом уж семья, если конечно останется время.
10. Нет меня добрее, нет меня бодрее.

_Рыбы:_
1. Посочувствовать важнее, чем помочь.
2. Не могу отказаться от спиртного, как рыба от воды.
3. Порядок придумали скучные люди.
4. Не откладывай на завтра то что можно сделать послезавтра.
5. Мало ли что я могу пообещать.
6. Работать в спешке- то же, что глотать прожевывая.
7. Готов понять всех, только не себя.
8. Ива в бурю гнётся, а дуб валится.
9. Всем известно, что я вечно занят, но мало кто знает, чем именно.
10.Не давите на меня, а то ускользну, как рыба из рук.

***

_Овен_ 
Как его привлечь? Подожгите что-нибудь и зовите на помощь 
Как избавиться от него? Просто остановитесь на несколько минут 
Где его легче всего застать? На стадионе 

_Телец_ 
Как его привлечь? Накройте на стол 
Как избавиться от него? Попросите взаймы 
Где его легче всего застать? Там же, где Вы его застали в прошлый раз 

_Близнецы_ 
Как его привлечь? Размахивайте свежим номером журнала 
Как избавиться от него? Отдайте ему этот журнал 
Где его легче всего застать? На семинарах и конференциях 

_Рак_ 
Как его привлечь? Поинтересуйтесь здоровьем его мамы 
Как избавиться от него? Повредите что-нибудь в его доме 
Где его легче всего застать? На презентациях 

_Лев_ 
Как его привлечь? Соорудите сцену 
Как избавиться от него? Покритикуйте его 
Где его легче всего застать? На лекциях и в театре 

_Дева_ 
Как его привлечь? Будьте вежливы и опрятны 
Как избавиться от него? Чихните на нее 
Где его легче всего застать? В гомеопатической аптеке 

_Весы_ 
Как его привлечь? Нежно поглядите на них 
Как избавиться от него? Требуйте, чтобы они сами принимали решения 
Где его легче всего застать? В салонах красоты 

_Скорпион_ 
Как его привлечь? Шушукайтесь с загадочным видом 
Как избавиться от него? Это невозможно, даже не пытайтесь 
Где его легче всего застать? Об этом знает только Рак 

_Стрелец_ 
Как его привлечь? Задайте какой-нибудь вопрос 
Как избавиться от него? Попросите его взять на себя обязательства 
Где его легче всего застать? За границей 

_Козерог_ 
Как его привлечь? Наденьте дорогой, но скромный костюм 
Как избавиться от него? Опаздывайте на встречи 
Где его легче всего застать? В конторе 

_Водолей_ 
Как его привлечь? Употребляйте в разговоре слова 'альтернатива' и 'плюрализм' 
Как избавиться от него? Неужели Вам удалось его привлечь? 
Где его легче всего застать? В ООН 

_Рыбы_ 
Как его привлечь? Изобразите жалостливое лицо 
Как избавиться от него? Издавайте громкие звуки 
Где его легче всего застать? В трансе

***

----------


## Olga_KON

Вот еще нашла один шуточный гороскоп.


_Овен_
На лугу среди ромашек, 
Бродят овцы над рекой. 
Среди них один барашек – 
Он задиристый такой.
У него крутые рожки, 
И характер тоже крут.
Осторожней будь прохожий,
Под коленки поддадут!
Джентльменам, что готовы
Постоять за милых дам,
От души желает овен,
Чтоб не дали по рогам.

_Телец_
Лижется теленок теплым языком,
Наше детство пахнет теплым молоком.
Пусть нас мама добрым словом встретит,
Пусть звенит в прихожей лай щенка,
Пусть здоровы будут ваши дети, 
Пусть на всех хватает молока.

_Близнецы_
Вы так похожи меж собой – 
Куда один, туда другой,
И вам на жизненном пути
Желаем парочку найти.

_Рак_
Желаем вам вперед глядеть,
А пятиться – так смело!
Пусть не придется вам краснеть
За дело и без дела!
Пусть будет верен ваш маршрут,
И по плечу нагрузки.
И пусть на пиво вас зовут
Не в качестве закуски.

_Лев_
Известно всем, что гордый лев – 
Знак королей и королев.
Желаю вам чтобы во всем
Вы были безупречны.
Тогда вы станете царем – 
Своей судьбы, конечно.

_Дева_
Дева в гости к нам пришла,
Щедры урожайной осени дары.
Пусть и ваши честные труды
Принесут достойные плоды.

_Весы_
Весы добра так часто куролесят,
И в жизни происходит точно так,
Как в магазине – раз! И не довесят...
И если не досмотришь, сам дурак.
Да будем мы доверчивы, как дети,
Пусть не придется пожалеет о том,
Пусть на любовь любовью вам ответят,
И за добро заплатят вам добром.

_Скорпион_
Ужасным ядом напоен – 
Как будто всем довольный,
В любви клянется Скорпион...
И вдруг укусит больно!
Его коварным не зови – 
Нам всем запомнить надо,
Что не найти нигде любви,
Чтоб уж совсем без яда!

_Стрелец_
В каждом вашем деле,
Средь любых земель – 
Добивайся цели,
Попадай в цель!

_Козерог_
Мой острый рог – блестящий меч!
Я стану вас от бед стеречь,
Чтоб среди жизненных тревог
На перекрестке всех дорог
Всегда прийти на помощь мог
Отважный рыцарь – Козерог!

_Водолей_
Вода – начало всех начал.
Согласны вы?
Конечно!
Когда водицы не в речах
Полным-полно, а в речках.
Нам милы океан и пруд,
И мелкий дождик частый...
И даже слезы – пусть текут!
Но только лишь от счастья!

_Рыбы_
Пусть у вас в жару и в стужу
На устах живет улыбка,
И желаньям вашим служит
Золотая чудо-рыбка!
В Новый год за окном
Тихо падает снег,
Пусть за вашим столом,
Будет радость и смех,
Пусть завидный успех
Ждет вас в деле любом,
И войдет без помех
Счастье в светлый ваш дом.

----------


## черника

*Olga_KON*, обалдеть сколько всего вы нарыли! Вас можно уже считать Форумским астрологом:smile:Но вообще -то я думаю для компашек, которые любят слушать болтовню ведущего, обязательно пригодится :Aga: . Спасибо :flower:

----------


## Alenajazz

> Уголовный гороскоп





> Гороскоп человеческих мерзостей


И это шуточные или прикольные???? Представляю, как будет чувствовать себя представитель знака зодиака Скорпион, когда ему прочитают, что  у него "любимые занятия - совершать изнасилования" Вы сами-то прочитали, что выложили здесь, *Olga_KON*?

----------


## Касатик

> И это шуточные или прикольные???? Представляю, как будет чувствовать себя представитель знака зодиака Скорпион, когда ему прочитают, что у него "любимые занятия - совершать изнасилования" Вы сами-то прочитали, что выложили здесь, Olga_KON?


Алена! Это же не Ольга составляла! :Aga:  А подобные вещи не только про Скорпиона написаны! :Aga:  Я вот обратила внимание, что ни один представитель знака Зодиака так не "бросается" на защиту от нелицеприятных высказываний, как Скорпиша:biggrin:
Это даже радует!:wink:

----------


## Helga597

> И это шуточные или прикольные???? Представляю, как будет чувствовать себя представитель знака зодиака Скорпион, когда ему прочитают, что у него "любимые занятия - совершать изнасилования" Вы сами-то прочитали, что выложили здесь, Olga_KON?


Ален, столько материала! если нужно будет им воспользоваться, думаю, какждый сможет отредактировать под себя, что-то исключить напрочь, что-то взять. 
А вообще, *Olga_KON*, спасибо за такой вклад!  :flower:

----------


## ПЛЮШКИНЪ

Обнаружил дома вырезки из газет(определить газету нет возможности) из серии Звёзды говорят......... При наличии времени и  набора на комп постараюсь всё разместить.

Известно, что автомобили, как и собаки, похожи на своих владельцев.

У Овна машина будет всегда находу. Если автомобиль простоит в ремонте больше двух недель, можно смело считать. Что владельцу он не нужен.

Телец приобретёт новую машину, чтобы её всегда можно выгодно было продать, ну а старенький автомобиль у него будет выглядеть как новый.

Автомобиль Близнецов обычно не только хорошо выглядит, но и , в отличии от тельцовского, редко простаивает даже зимой. Правда из любопытства Близнец может разобрать машину на винтики и так и не собрать.

Рак любит покупать, ноне любит продавать. Часто он ездит на новеньком автомобиле, а под окнами стоит парочка старых, «которые всё никак не продаются».

Машина Льва наиболее ярко отражает личность хозяина. Если у Льва дорогой автомобиль, то выглядит он ещё дороже. Ну а дешёвую, старенькую машину Лев будет обвешивать новыми прибамбасами.

Парадокс Девы состоит в том, что её автомобиль постоянно будет находиться в стадии подготовки к окончательному доведению до ума. Дева может стать настоящим рабом своего автомобиля, служа ему.

Весы редко бывают довольны той маркой машины, которую имеют. Но пока  они собираются купить новую, она уже устаревает, или находятся новые недостатки. Так что Весы ездят на одной машине, а думают о другой.

Скорпионы, по большому счёту, предпочли бы ездить на такси- ответственности меньше. Вообще Скорпионы редко привязываются к вещам, поэтому машина для них не более чем механизм для передвижения.

Стрелец – прирождённый водитель, по стилю езды напоминающий лётчика. Если Стрелец хотя бы раз в жизни заводит транспортное средство , то он уже не слезает с него до конца дней.

Козерог считает автомобиль важным компонентом своего социального статуса и не допустит, чтобы машина плохо содержалась. Он не любит менять машины и считает , что старый друг лучше новых двух.

Водолеи обожают автомобили и всё, что с ними связано. Их увлекает и сам процесс езды, и новинки автомобильной техники.

Рыбы любят машины за то, что они обеспечивают комфорт, а необходимость ухода вызывает у них тоску. Так что порой они ездят, пока машина просто не остановится. 

Рыбы предпочитают либо иметь такой старый автомобиль, который в случае чего не жалко и бросить, либо работать шофёрами на чужих машинах.

----------


## Lady Tank

*ТОЛЕРАНТНОСТЬ*

Когда раздавали толерантность, первым пришел *Скорпион*. Спросил, что такое толерантность и можно ли ею пытать. Услышав ответ, помрачнел, записал что-то в черный блокнот и ушел, помахивая хлыстиком. 

*Козерогу* было как-то несолидно толкаться в общей очереди, и он прислал курьера - Стрельца. 

*Стрелец* взял полный рюкзак толерантности, но на обратном пути увлекся, уехал в другую страну, там прое-л рюкзак, написал Козерогу, что такие задания дают только козлы рогатые, и поехал дальше налегке. 

Прое-ю Стрельцом толерантность подобрал запасливый *Рак*. И где-то спрятал. Иногда он ее находит, всю сразу, потом боится, что украдут, перепрятывает и опять забывает где. И когда Рак начинает говорить, что все вокруг - не друзья сердечные, а волки позорные, - это значит, он просто опять нычку потерял. 

*Весы* пришли вовремя, вежливо попросили парочку толерантностей поизящнее и с тех пор ею почти не пользуются, так как не могут решить, какая из двух лучше. 

*Водолей* пришел одним из первых, но его выкинули из очереди, когда он стал говорить, что Тот, Кто создал толерантность, на самом деле склеил фигню по чертежам из "Юного техника", и Водолей, когда будет время, сделает гораздо лучше. 

*Дева* очень долго считала, сколько толерантности высшего сорта ГОСТ 5508-84 ей надо, и пропустила свою очередь. Поэтому ей достался только крошечный образец толерантности высшего сорта и, чтобы она так не расстраивалась, безмен, которым толерантность взвешивали. С тех пор Дева ходит и взвешивает чужую толерантность, а свою, крошечную высшего сорта, почти никому не показывает. 

*Овен* хотел прийти первым, но по дороге встретил *Рыб*, которые толерантностью уже затарились. Рыбам удалось убежать, но их толерантность пострадала. Там, куда дотянулся Овен, она стала кривоватая и надтреснутая, а дотянулся он почти всюду. Овен же пошел домой, потому что он не лох галимый, чтобы быть не первым, а уж тем более после Рыб. Хотя само слово "толерантность" ему так понравилось, что он даже вырезал его на любимой бейсбольной бите. 

*Лев* не пришел вообще, потому что не знал, что такое толерантность, а раз так, понятно, что это фигня беспонтовая, никому не нужная. 

*Телец* пришел и убедительно объяснил, что толерантность у него уже есть своя, the best, лучше не бывает, а кто не согласен - в сад строевым шагом. А пришел он, собственно, для того, чтобы объяснить, что толерантность у него уже есть своя, the best, и т.д. по тексту

А поздно ночью, когда все давно разошлись и осталась только маленькая свалка из остатков, обрезков и неликвидов, пришел чуть-чуть задержавшийся *Близнец*. Осмотрелся и забрал все остатки. И поэтому толерантности у Близнеца - дофига, только иногда кажется, что он ее будто на помойке нашел

----------

korzova76 (19.07.2017)

----------


## miLENAka

Астрологический прогноз (шуточный)


Овен.
Будет этот год хорош
Новый джип приобретёшь
Как домой на нём приедешь,
Лопнут с зависти соседи.

Телец.
Сбудутся твои мечты,
За год преуспеешь ты,
Смело дело открывай.
Бизнес личный развивай.

Близнецы.
Лишь благодаря труду,
Будет всё в этом году.
Хочешь славно веселиться?
Знать придётся потрудиться!

Рак.
Хоть ты очень романтичен
Твой прогноз оптимистичен
За отличное ученье
Ждёт тебя вознагражденье.


Лев.
Вновь к тебе лицом фортуна
Все событья повернула
Робость побори и страх,
Знай, что всё в твоих руках.

Девы.
Звёзды любят тебя очень,
Путь твой к славе всё короче.
Только ты не зазнавайся,
И с небес чаще спускайся.

Весы.
Знай на верном ты пути,
У тебя всё впереди.
Даром не пройдут труды,
Даст настойчивость плоды.

Скорпион.
Для тебя весь год удачен,
Станешь ты чуть-чуть богаче.
Потому что на субботу 
Найдёшь новую работу.

Стрелец.
В жизни всякое бывает,
Пусть преграды не пугают.
И стрельцам упорным год,
Много счастья принесёт.

Козерог.
В этот год на свой порог,
Зло не пустит Козерог.
Если силы воли хватит
Он за хвост удачу схватит.

Водолей.
Будь таким же как всегда,
Обойдёт тебя беда.
Не скандаль не злись не спорь
Всё придёт само собой.

Рыбы.
Этот год удачным очень
Звёзды для тебя пророчат
Жди любви и крепкой дружбы
Повышения по службе!

----------


## KAlinchik

*Lady Tank*,
 Спасибо! прикольно про толерантность...

----------


## miss olga

Овен
всегда знает, чего он хочет. Надо сказать, что этим он себя часто ограничивает: однажды определившись с любимым напитком, он отрезает от себя весь "волшебный мир" алкоголя. Он не любит пробовать новое, и убеждать его бесполезно. Как сильная натура, Овен предпочитает крепкие напитки с сильным вкусом - такие, как виски или коньяк. В компании может выпить и водки. Овен часто увлекается. Может увлечься и выпивая - в таком состоянии он готов совершать любые безрассудные поступки. Чтобы избежать хождения по карнизу или похищения девушек, ему следовало бы заменить крепкий алкоголь на шампанское. Только не на красное вино с сыром: Овны часто страдают от мигреней, и такое сочетание может спровоцировать ноый приступ.

Телец
постоянен в своих вкусах. Как и в жизни, где он не любит менять привычки, в алкоголе он тоже предпочитает одно и то же: приходя в ресторан, он будет всегда заказывать то же, что когда-то понравилось ему. Но существует одна проблема. Телец обычно тонкий ценитель напитков, поэтому выбирает лучшее и очень престижное. Чаще всего это бывают дорогие французские вина определенной выдержки - вроде Chateau Margaux или Chateauneuf du Pape. И когда напиток этого года заканчивается (ведь ничто не вечно), Тельца это невероятно огорчает. Теперь ему снова придется многое пробовать, чтобы выбрать что-то надолго и удовлетворить свой придирчивый вкус. Если Телец вдруг выпивает слишком много, окружающим следует опасаться его. Ведь в нормальном состоянии Телец кажется невозмутимым, даже когда внутри он злится и кипит (такое случается, хоть и редко). Обычно он не показывает своего раздражения. Но если уж Телец выпьет, то может прийти в настоящую ярость.

Близнецы
никогда не приходят на вечеринку с целью "выпить". Им это неинтересно. Им нравится болтать, веселиться и общаться, держа в руке бокал. Чаще всего им даже неважно, что за напиток в этом бокале. У Близнецов нет особенных предпочтений в алкоголе, поэтому они легко экспериментируют и пробуют много новых напитков. Даже если им что-то нравится, они не будут задерживаться на своей привязанности надолго, ведь в баре еще столько всего интересного. Звезды же говорят, что лучше всего им подходят легкие сухие вина и мускаты. Впрочем, сколько бы Близнец ни выпил, количество принятого на грудь почти никогда не влияет на его настроение и поведение, а если влияет, то в сторону симпатичной общительности. Близнец прекрасный собутыльник. Особенно женщина.

Рак
- это единственный знак зодиака, про который звезды говорят однозначно: алкоголь ему противопоказан. Потому что Раки легче всех впадают в алкогольную зависимость. Они слишком чувствительны и непредсказуемы. Они слишком подвержены влиянию окружающих - им очень важно находиться в окружении доброжелательных людей. А алкоголь расшатывает их жизненный иммунитет и с трудом приобретенный душевный комфорт. Так что Ракам нужно относиться с огромной осторожностью даже к пиву. Из-за нежного желудка им также совсем не стоит пить молодое вино. Свой выбор они могут остановить, к примеру, на вермуте. Молодых раков тошнит гораздо чаще, чем юных представителей других знаков.

Лев
живет с размахом - он щедр и любит тратить деньги не только на себя, но и на окружающих. Разумеется, это его качество распространяется и на моменты, когда выпивают. Поэтому если Лев пьет вообще, то он пьет много, и преимущественно хорошие напитки. Ему нравятся сладкие вина или бурбон. В то время как многие считают бурбон слишком слащавым напитком со сглаженным, усредненным вкусом, Льву он нравится (да и название "бурбон" звучит, согласитесь, шикарно - для Льва внешние атрибуты напитка значат довольно много).
Однако Львам стоит ограничивать себя и соблюдать меру. Во-первых, у них слабое сердце. А во-вторых, напившись, Львы могут наворотить разных дел, что может повлечь за собой пошатнувшийся авторитет и запятнанную репутацию. А для Льва это совершенно невыносимо. Кроме того, Львы всегда тяжело переносят похмелье. Поэтому им можно посоветовать напитки театральные и эффектные, которых к тому же много не выпьешь - такие, как граппа или анисовая водка самбука (ее подают с пламенем и зернышками кофе внутри).

Дева
любит заботиться о своем здоровье. В связи с этим она редко злоупотребляет спиртным. Зато ей нравится все изящное и изысканное, поэтому и напитки она выбирает соответствующие. К примеру, дорогие коньяки или виски. Деве нравится осмысленность во всем, и она не станет пить абы что. Ей нравится доводить все до совершенства, поэтому, открыв для себя однажды какой-нибудь напиток, виски к примеру, она не остановится, не попробовав все сорта и не научившись различать на вкус года и страны.
В те редкие случаи, когда Дева, забывшись, выпивает лишнего, алкоголь действует на нее крайне негативно. Часто это может закончиться расстройством желудка. Так что если Дева выбирает, что бы такого выпить, от чего не будет плохо, ей лучше остановить свой выбор на сухом вине.

У Весов
хороший вкус и легкий характер. Благодаря этому им удается жить в окружении приятных людей. Может быть, Весы и небольшие любители выпить, но именно потому, что они всегда в компании, им приходится это делать. Однако необходимо помнить, что им нельзя много пить, организм у них не слишком выносливый. (Друзья Весов! Вы тоже, пожалуйста, обратите на это внимание.) Звезды же рекомендуют Весам пить сливовое вино: оно как никакое другое настраивает их на поэтический лад.
В небольших количествах Весам очень нравится пить ароматные напитки - кальвадос, коньяк. Кроме того, они часто бывают и поклонниками чего-то необычного, к примеру чилийских или новозеландских вин. Обычно подобная привязанность не длится долго: в глубине души Весы, как и все в общем-то люди, знают, что самые лучшие вина - французские, но им приятно пощеголять перед друзьями своей осведомленностью и небанальным вкусом. В определенной степени это дань моде. Но выглядит всегда очень мило.

Скорпион
в напитках ищет себе подобных - сильных, с насыщенным, агрессивным вкусом. Многие Скорпионы, к примеру, любят ликеры, причем не столько в коктейлях, сколько в чистом виде. Впрочем, это ликеры дорогих марок, с тонким вкусом, без излишней слащавости. Для здоровья же и для настроения Скорпионам лучше всего подходят столь же насыщенные игристые и мускатные вина. Выпивая в компании, Скорпион должен помнить о мере. Перебрав, он может потерять контроль над своими эмоциями и наговорить лишнего, а потом раскаиваться в своей несдержанности. От алкоголя у Скорпионов страдает в первую очередь половая система.

Стрелец
в силу своей легкости любит легкие напитки - вина, брют, шампанское. Его игривый характер требует игривых напитков. Свободолюбивый Стрелец все делает с удовольствием, и пьет в том числе. А это опасно. Печень Стрельца плохо справляется с алкогольной нагрузкой, что может привести к серьезным заболеваниям. Но, не забывая об этом, Стрелец может смело наслаждаться ароматными хересом или портвейном. Кроме того, если Стрелец на вечеринке злоупотребляет напитками, это чревато тем, что он станет мрачным и весь его знаменитый оптимизм куда-то улетучится. Это может испортить вечер, ведь Стрельцы зачастую бывают душой компании.

Козерог
- одиночка. Ему гораздо сложнее налаживать отношения с людьми, чем большинству других знаков зодиака. Поэтому алкоголь в случае с Козерогом может выступить в качестве мостика "на другие берега" - немного выпив на вечеринке, Козерог станет гораздо оживленнее. И не бойтесь, уважаемые Козероги, "перебрать": перебор вам не грозит! Вы ведь уже сами заметили, что алкоголь не доставляет вам такого уж большого удовольствия. Кроме того, бокал вина полезен и в прямом смысле: он активизирует вялое пищеварение Козерога. Козерог предпочитает строгие напитки, такие, как классическое виски, singlе-malt, хорошие французские вина. Этому знаку вообще нравятся напитки выдержанные и сдержанные.

Водолей
чаще других прибегают к помощи алкоголя, чтобы снять стресс и нервное напряжение. Для этих целей лучше всего подходят шампанское и сладкие вина. Девушки-Водолеи вообще на все случаи жизни имеют про запас розовый брют. Среди Водолеев можно встретить и горячих поклонников калифорнийских вин - несмотря на то что многим другим эти вина кажутся чересчур приторными, Водолеям нравится их солнечный вкус, в котором ощущается также и настоящий привкус дубовой бочки. Этот аромат прекрасно успокаивает расшатанную нервную систему Водолеев. Правда, важно не забывать о том, что для нервной системы Водолеев алкоголь - это палка о двух концах. Если выпить слишком много даже самого прекрасного сладкого вина, это может вызвать у Водолеев с их такой противоречивой натурой чувство беспричинной тревоги.

Рыбы
очень быстро привыкают к алкоголю. Они же мечтательницы, и, когда их мечты разбиваются в реальной жизни, они часто пытаются спастись от разочарования в крепких напитках. А крепкие напитки - это как раз то, что Рыбам противопоказано. Их организм очень чувствителен к алкогольным отравлениям, похмелье они переносят мучительно. Так что им как никому другому нужно помнить два правила - про "повышение градуса" и про "красное с белым не мешать". Идеальным выбором для Рыб всегда может стать сухое вино.

----------


## miss olga

Легко плывут по жизни рыбы,
Не встретив ни одной обиды!
А неудачи все в делах
Развеет кролик в пух и прах!

Даже если Водолей
Сядет, случаем, на мель,
Придет Кролик на подмогу
И прогонит прочь тревогу.

Достать звезду любую с неба
Поможет Кролик Козерогу,
Карету по последней моде
Подгонит он к его порогу!

Направит Кролик лук Стрельца
К любви – с началом без конца!
Подарит счастье и удачу –
И только так и не иначе!

Не бросит Кролик Скорпиона,
И обретет тот счастье дома,
Успех в любом из начинаний
И исполнение всех желаний!

Весы должны определиться
И выбрать в жизни верный путь,
С которого, чтоб ни случилось,
Поможет Кролик не свернуть!
" 
Дева что ни пожелает –
Кролик сразу исполняет!
Угождает ей во всем,
Словно он в нее влюблен!


Поймает птицу счастья лев
И избежать сумеет бед!
Трепещет кролик перед львом –
Поможет он ему во всем!

Пятиться не станет Рак,
Сделает вперед свой шаг –
И всего добиться сможет
Кролик же ему поможет

В Год Новый ловко Близнецы
Ведут удачу под уздцы!
Пожар в любви, успех на службе
Подарит Кролик им по дружбе!

Поля и горы перейти
Тельцу придется на пути!
Зато он счастье обретет –
Кролик его не подведет!

Удача к Овну прямо в руки
Сама идет – за шагом шаг!
С поддержкой Кролика наш Овен
Успешен, счастлив и богат!

----------


## Эдель

Шуточный офисный гороскоп
Родившиеся с 1 января по 20 февраля. Ваш символ “Стол”
В следующем году вы станете лучшей опорой для ваших коллег по работе и близких в серьезных делах. Однако постарайтесь не расшататься и хотя бы иногда поддаваться мирским соблазнам, а не растрачивать все силы на работу, это поможет вам твердо стоять на своем рабочем месте.
Родившиеся с 21 февраля по 10 марта. Ваш символ “Стул”
В следующем году вы будете отмечены как наиболее добросовестный и ответственный сотрудник. Однако будьте бдительны, если среди ваших знакомых появятся морально неустойчивые личности, которые будут норовить на вас сесть, свесить ножки и что еще хуже поездить на вас.
Родившиеся с 11 марта по 20 апреля. Ваш символ “Шкаф”
В следующем году вас ждет материальное благополучие. А если вы последуете совету и будете более открытым и щедрым с окружающими, улучшится ваше положение в обществе, и вы обретете новых друзей. Бояться вам нужно только моли, так что следите, чтобы она не залезла вам в душу.
Родившиеся с 21 апреля по 20 мая. Ваш символ “Компьютер”
В следующем году вам следует особое внимание уделить своему здоровью. Берегитесь вирусов! Поменьше перегружайте себя работой, а то это может понравится начальству и вам придется до поздна зависать на работе. В остальном ваши дела пойдут в гору, а ваши способности будут замечены и оценены окружающими.
Родившиеся с 21 мая по 20 июня. Ваш символ “Факс”
Весь следующий год ваша удача будет переменчива. Вас будут то «посылать», то обратно принимать, так что будьте осторожны, избегайте сплетен и злословия. В остальном все будет хорошо, а значит смело «стартуйте» в новый год.
Родившиеся с 21 июня по 10 августа. Ваш символ “Телефон”
В следующем году вас ждут некоторые хлопоты, связанные с работой, но если не будете «звенеть» всем на ухо у вас все наладится и появится устойчивая «связь» со своими коллегами. Вместе с тем это будет год новых знакомств и удивительных приключений. Желаем вам в новом году быть всегда в «зане недосягаемости» для своих недоброжелателей.

Родившиеся с 11 августа по 20 сентября. Ваш, символ “Лампа”
В следующем году, вы все в прямом смысле слова будете светиться, что доставит много радости окружающим. Все будут рады познакомиться и подружиться с вами, а также с удовольствием погреться в лучах вашей славы. Однако постарайтесь избегать стрессовых ситуаций и перенапряжения  на работе, а то можете перегореть.
Родившиеся с 21 сентября по 10 ноября. Ваш символ “Маркер ”
В следующем году вас ждет множество полезных знакомств. Выделяйте и помечайте все главное. Постарайтесь не упустить свой удачный шанс, который обязательно вам представится.
Родившиеся с 11 ноября по 31 декабря. Ваш символ “Электрический чайник”
Поскольку вы горячи от природы, следующий год будет счастливым для вашей личной жизни и дружеского общения. Однако постарайтесь поменьше кипятиться и хотя бы иногда вспоминать о работе.

----------


## марина С

И в этот новогодний час
Прочитать хотим для вас,
Толи в шутку – толь всерьёз,
Наш астрологический прогноз

Итак, что ждёт вас в 20__ год, год (Петуха, тигра или кого там еще?)?

*Овен* – вам подарят новые ворота или двери,
но на них слишком долго глядеть не надо,
не то дыру проглядите.

*Телец* – не надо упираться рогами,
тогда год пройдёт удачно.

*Близнецы* – подкрались незаметно.
Есть перспектива, что вас всё-таки заметят, 
надеемся, что не в порочащих связях.

*Раки* – опасайтесь, как рыба, попасться на крючок, 
не то придётся краснеть 
или вариться в собственном соку.

*Львы* – есть возможность, что вас пошлют 
за границу… дозволенного. 
Не переживайте – прилично пошлют.

*Дева* – стоит немного поломаться, 
но не переусердствуйте – 
не все предложения 
могут быть обеспечены гарантией.

*Весы* – станут увесистыми и, взвесив все «за» и «против»,
будут всех обвешивать направо и налево
ёлочными игрушками, макаронными изделиями
и прочими подручными материалами.

*Скорпион* – в этом году будет оч-ч-чень умён, 
и будет это умело скрывать. 
Но будь осторожен – всё тайное 
когда-нибудь становится явным!

*Стрельцы* – будут обучаться охотничьему делу:
дамы, в основном, в стрельбе глазами, 
мужчины – в стрельбе сигарет.

*Козерог* – будьте начеку и,  надеемся, 
что вам не встретятся серые волки…

*Водолей* – есть перспектива стать вино-леем, 
пиво-леем, водко-леем или чинзано-леем. 
И тогда, наверняка, вдруг запляшут облака!

*Рыбы* – не будьте немы, глухи и холодны. 
Тогда про вас точно не скажут, что вы сухи.

----------


## Svetlana Kalinina

А я часто использую гороскопы, особенно прикольные.  :Vah: 
Конечно, смотрю на компанию, и в начале, особенно когда надо немного расшевелить и раскрепостить компашку, читаю. А иногда и в конце, когда уже адекватно реагируют, с улыбкой практически на все. Думаю тут еще многое зависит от подачи материала. Если обыгрывать и общаться с залом, а не просто зачитывать, то все нормально проходит.  :Derisive:  У меня есть парочка гороскопов, по-моему, на первый взгляд, здесь не было, завтра возьму из дома, выложу в темке. А насчет обидно - не обидно, считаю, что все зависит от компании и от чувства юмора клиента. Если видите, что больно сурьезный  :Blink: народ, так и не надо, никто ж не неволит. А если компашка с чувством юмора, :Grin:  так и не помешает иногда, в качестве заполнения паузы. СПАСИБО всем за пополнение этой темки. :flower:

----------


## Svetlana Kalinina

Вот обещанный гороскоп. Поделилась со мной моя подруга - ведущая. Давно, уже года три назад. Он у меня все был на листочке, потом другая подружка его куда то заныкала(отмечали новый год у неё и все, сгинул), я снова к подружке-ведущей, мол, скинь вот этот прикольненький гороскопчик, она скинула, а сама потом потеряла свой экземпляр. Надо ей сказать, что у меня остался. Он состоит из двух частей, первая в прозе, вторая взята из алкогольного гороскопа. Тоже надо сюда скинуть, у меня всегда хорошо проходит.


Овны-
Хватит смотреть на новые ворота. Пора штурмовать!!! Новое нижнее белье - вот то, что вам сейчас нужно! Все двери сами откроются!! Все недоброжелатели согнуться от зависти в бараний рог. Вам давно уже пора чарку полную вина опрокинуть, но  с умом, не под праздничным столом!
Тельцы - 
Друзья мои, время телиться! Пора реализовывать свои планы, которые вы так долго вынашивали. Телячьи нежностиэто опять для вас. Вам сегодня повезло, можно выпить всем назло. Но не пейте без указу больше двух бутылок сразу.
Близнецы - 
У вас все благополучно. Получите наследство. Но если вы - однояйцевуй. Совет - никаких конфликтов, иначе то, что тебе досталось получит ближайший родственник. Посему себя поймите, водкой душу не травите, лучше пейте молока, проживете лет до ста.
Раки -
Ракам хочется сказать - вас везенье ждет опять. Все супер! И карьера, и финансы, и любовь. Кто будет завидовать раку, станет тоже раком. В праздник выпить снова можно, но лишь рюмку или две, только очень осторожно, а не то скандал в семье!
Львы-
Ваша любовь настоящая африканская жгучая страсть. Вы готовы порвать своего партнера. Но порвать позволяется только одежду. Аккуратнее со средствами защиты. Нервы тоже берегите и налево не ходите...
Девы - 
томный взгляд ваших ресниц уже не в моде. Надо больше есть укропа, чтоб красивей стала...внешность. Ну и много вы не пейте, свой желудок пожалейте. Вас он может не понять, сало с водкой не принять.
Весы - 
По утрам надев трусы, не забудьте поро... часы. Счастливым привалит полные штаны. Но это для женщин. У мужиков, как известно, гордость, счастливые трусов не надевают. Надо чаще улыбаться и любовью заниматься. Ждет вас слава и почет, кто не курит и не пьет.
Скорпион - 
Знак отличается своей ядовитой гипперсексуальностью! Продолжайте в том же духе, танцы со стриптизом во время уборки по дому. Что касается алкоголя.... Скорпион ещё дитя, пить ему совсем нельзя. Коли выпьет водки он - будет все у вас вверх дном!
Стрельцы  - 
Знайте славные стрельцы, в этот год вы - молодцы! Но скоро стрелы полетят в вашу сторону. Прячьте все уязвимые места.... Дети - это большая ответственность... Помните, под шафе вы более уязвимы. Настоящему стрельцу напиваться не к лицу. Лучше вы определитесь и без водки веселитесь.
Козерог - 
(Вот это место меня всегда немного волновало, но...! Молодежь, а иногда и более старшее поколение, воспринимают на УРА!)
Вы хотя и козероги все равно побрейте ноги! И тогда большие роги не наставит вам никто. Повезет в любви бесспорно... только не смотрите порно...
Водолеи -
...хороши! Водку хлещут от души! Водке вы не поддавайтесь! Лучше трезвым оставайтесь. И ночами не гуляйте - чаще баню посещайте! Надобно уже помыться и как надо порезвиться!
Рыбы - 
Эти молчаливые создания вдруг заговорят! Некоторые даже запоют. Пузыри будут пускать лишь самые пассивные. Активные могут начать метать .... искрометные взгляды в сторону противоположного пола. В любой компании будут чувствовать себя...как дома.

----------


## тамада Анна

ГОРОСКОП НА НОВЫЙ ГОД
Астрологический прогноз 
На этот раз принес вам дед мороз 
Скорее знак свой вспоминайте, 
Полней бокалы наливайте!
Для ОВНОВ этот год 
Много нового несет. 
Но ночами не гуляйте 
И чаще баню посещайте.
Для ТЕЛЬЦОВ такой прогноз: 
Вы держите выше нос!
Если будут обижать – 
Не забудьте сдачи дать!
БЛИЗНЕЦОВ удалых ждет
Много счастья в этот год!
Надо больше есть укропа
Чтоб красивой стала … внешность. 
РАКАМ хочется сказать:
Вас веселье ждет опять. 
Только задом не ходите, 
Чаще в гости приходите. 
Будет ЛЬВАМ во всем удача, 
Баксы, джип, а также дача!
Но болезней опасайтесь, 
Чаще спортом занимайтесь. 
Знайте, ДЕВЫ, в этот год
Вам с любовью повезет!
Чтоб везло и в остальном – 
Вы не лезьте напролом. 
У ВЕСОВ хороший год,
Много счастья принесет.
Только нервы берегите
и налево не ходите. 
В этот год у СКОРПИОНОВ
Будет много миллионов!
Надо чаще улыбаться
И любовью заниматься!
Знайте, славные СТРЕЛЬЦЫ, 
В этот год вы – молодцы. 
Ждет вас слава и почет, 
Тех, кто не курит и не пьет!
КОЗЕРОГАМ очень важно
Перегрузок избегать. 
Чтобы все свои финансы
На лекарства не отдать!
В этот год наш ВОДОЛЕЙ
Сил в работе не жалей, 
Больше спи, читай газеты
Пиво пей, и жуй конфеты 
РЫБАМ счастье всем придет
Их успех повсюду ждет. 
Но не пейте без указу
Больше двух бутылок сразу!
Всем в год кролика желаю
Хвост морковкою держать! 
И сумеете тогда вы
Славно жить и процветать!

----------


## figaristka

МУЗЫКАЛЬНЫЙ ГОРОСКОП

ВЕД.:А сейчас, дорогие друзья, я познакомлю вас с зодиакальным прогнозом. Спешу вас обрадовать. Для всех ближайшее будущее будет удачным. 

Кстати, этот прогноз — музыкальный. Чтобы с вами была удача, каждому знаку надо пропеть свою песню. 

(Зачитывается гороскоп).

Овны.
Будут сверхмерно загружены на работе и вплотную займутся вопросами карьеры. Только не бодайте своими рогами начальника и повышение по службе вам гарантированно. Ваш Девиз:

Звучит фонограмма песни А.Б. Пугачевой: «Делу — время, да-да-да-да, А потехе — час.»

Тельцы.
Окажутся вовлечены в различные любовные и авантюрные ситуации. Есть риск втянуться в противозаконные действия и потом выяснять отношения с правоохранительными органами. Рекомендуется, чтобы не попасть в такую ситуацию, помнить:

Звучит ф-ма песни А.Б. Пугачевой: «Ах, какой был мужчина!»

Близнецы.
Этот год не располагает к активным действиям в карьере. Так что займитесь лучше домашними делами. Девиз Близнецов —

Звучит ф-ма: «Ой, напрасно, тетя, вы лекарство пьете, Муж ваш крепкий семьянин.»

Раки
Лучшее время для обучения или повышения квалификации. В этом деле проявляйте упраямство — и карьера вам обеспечена. Девиз раков — 

Звучит ф-ма: «Мы — кузнецы, И дух наш молод. Куем мы счастия ключи.»

Львы.
Стоит избегать бессмысленных денежных трат и разбрасывания денег направо и налево. Но в личной жизни Львов ждут новые романтические встречи. Ваш Девиз:

Звучит ф-ма: «Узелок завяжется, Узелок развяжется.»

Дева.
Многие Девы добьются успехов в делах. Но относитесь осторожно к новым предложениям. Многих ожидает прибавка к зарплате. Девиз Девы — 

Звучит ф-ма  песни: «Деньги, деньги, тугрики.»


Весы.
Следует осторожно относиться к своему здоровью. Потерпите немного, и все пойдет на поправку. В конце года удача сама приплывет к вам в руки. Ваш Девиз 

Звучит ф-ма: «Закаляйся, если хочешь быть здоров.»

Скорпионы.
Кто-то из Скорпионов в начале года встретит свою любовь. А некоторым лучше залечь на дно. Не стоит заключать больших контрактов, ибо они могут прогореть. Девиз на ближайшее будущее — 

Звучит ф-ма: «Важней всего — погода в доме.»

Стрельцы.
Чтобы добиться успехов во всех делах, нужно действовать осторожно, сочетая волю и настойчивость со сдержанностью и осмотрительностью. Контролируйте 
каждый свой шаг — и вы добьетесь успеха. Девиз года:

Звучит ф-ма:	 «А нам все равно.»

Козероги.
Ваш гороскоп благоприятствует поездкам за границу и налаживанию контактов с представителями других государств. Личную жизнь придется на время отодвинуть, ибо в этот период вам будет не до любви. Девиз Козерогов — 

Звучит ф-ма: «Ничего на свете лучше нету».

Водолеи.
Это время расплаты по кармическим долгам и финансовым обязательствам. В конце года будет облегчение — вам начнут платить финансовые долги, звезды рекомендуют вам  отправиться в путешествие. Девиз Водолеев — 

Звучит ф-ма: «Скатертью, скатертью Дальний путь стелется».

Рыбы.
В плане партнерства год обещает быть весьма перспективным. Особенно будут хорошо складываться дела у представителей строительных профессий. Партнерские отношения могут закончиться свадьбой, гражданским браком. Ваш Девиз — 

Звучит ф-ма: 	«Мечта сбывается».

----------

Лорик (02.12.2021), Ярик (02.12.2021)

----------


## ЕленаФл

На одном из сайтов нашла такой гороскоп по цвету.
Кто пришел сегодня в красном
однозначно все прекрасны
ждет вас всех любви дурман
и пьянительный обман.

Черный цвет как символ ночи
сексуальный скажем точно.
ждет всех в черном ночью вновь
слишком страстная любовь.

Кто надел сегодня серый
тот на юбилее самый смелый
в чем секрет их: вот онр 
очень пьяное вино.

Выбрав самый светлый цвет
все прекрасны, спору нет.
точно я скажу они
спать вернутся не одни.

выбрав синий цвет одежды
символ веры и надежды
днем везде вас ждут успехи
ночью - сладкие утехи.

Розовый и желтый цвет
не услышат нет в ответ.
выбрав фиолетовый,
будут все приветливы.

Кто в зеленом - тот звезда
повезет им как всегда.
в голубом сегодня гости
где-сти, с кем-сти, как-сти, что-сти.

Разноцветный выбрав цвет
всем им как 16 лет
но отмечу, что они
к сожалею. не одни.

Кто пришел не важно в чем
цвет одежды ни при чем.
будем весело гулять
день рожденья отмечать.

----------


## Саша Буч

Кое-что взял отсюда и дополнил...


Не надо быть сегодня скромным - Отзовитесь в зале Овны.

Овен — энергичный знак. Всегда уверенный в себе, Овен способен на очень многое. И если вы после недельной гулянки решили отдохнуть, а вас тащат в ночной клуб, это делает Овен.

Молодцы и сорванцы, Где у нас сидят Тельцы?

Тельцы постоянны и решительны. И если вас кто-то постоянно и решительно спрашивает — Ты меня уважаешь ?, то это Телец.

Где ребята удальцы? Всех быстрее Близнецы!

Близнецы — вечно  юный знак. Они любят шутки и веселье, любят красоту во всем. У них очень хорошо "подвешен язык", и если вам весело – значит Близнецы рядом.

У зодиака много знаков, Теперь хочу я видеть Раков!

Раки — самый осторожный знак,  они вряд ли пойдут на авантюру. Раки также являются самым преданным знаком. Раки — сама надёжность.

Дружно отзовитесь вы, Цари зверей, красавцы Львы!

Лев - самый творческий и щедрый знак. Правда Львы  любят проявлять властность, поэтому если рядом ВЛАСТНАЯ забота — это Лев.

Все посмотрите вправо, влево, Где у нас в зале Девы?

Дева - является самым дотошным и кропотливым знаком. Она никогда не делает поспешных выводов и лучше семь раз отмерит и один раз нальёт. Дева — это практичность.

Поднимите-ка носы, Покажитесь нам, Весы?

Весы - спокойные и ласковые. И потому они могут спокойно занять у вас 1000 евро и ласково их не вернуть.

Очередь по всем законам Встать и выпить Скорпионам!

Скорпионы — живая интуиция, они чётко знают, где-бы что-бы того...Но будучи очень «живыми» по натуре, Скорпионы могут быть отличными друзьями и спутниками жизни.

Здесь все знаки молодцы, Всех удачливей - Стрельцы.

Стрельцы - очень любят всякого рода испытания и приключения. Будучи оптимистами, они всегда найдут приключения на свои вторые «90». 

К ведущему не будьте строги.. отзовитесь, Казероги!

Козероги — они с детства очень любят точность и четкость. Они тактики и стратеги, поэтому если вас кто-то тактично спаивает, то это Козерог.

Поднимут рюмки пусть скорее. Без стесненья, Водолеи!

Водолеи - очень дружелюбный знак, но они предпочитают спокойствие и уединение. Потому многие Водолеи могут спокойно и уединённо предаваться своему любимому делу.

А в наш праздник пусть улыбки. Дарят ласковые Рыбки !


Рыбы - по своей природе мечтатели. Они напевают песни или сочиняют стихи. Рыбы — это творчество и если рядом с вами кто-то творчески спит лицом в салате — это могут быть Рыбы.

Для тех, кто родился в год Дракона - Новый 2012 год несомненно принесет много удачи и счастья. И конечно же Любви ! Любовь ! Вот то, что будет самым важным в новом 2012 году. Посмотрите вокруг и полюбите ближнего так же жарко, как  Чёрный Дракон. Именно это будет основой нового 2012 года. УРА !!!!

----------


## miss olga

Сказочный гороскоп 
Если бы Овен попал в сказку, то, конечно же, он стал бы рыцарем. Доблестным рыцарем в звенящих доспехах, совершающим подвиги во имя великой цели. И все благородные дамы тайно вздыхали бы о нем, а он совершал ради них самые невероятные поступки.
Если бы в сказку попал Телец, то он стал бы очень добрым лесным духом, который следит за порядком и заботится обо всем живом в лесу. Его мудрость не раз выручала бы и доблестных рыцарей, и Иванушек - дурачков, попавших в беду.
Близнецы – настоящие двое из ларца - одинаковые с лица. Они бы очень старались помочь каждому, кто рискнет прибегнуть к их помощи, но управиться с ними было бы под силу только самым смекалистым героям. 
Рак был бы отличной заколдованной принцессой или украденной царевной. Он сидел бы в темнице и плакал, ожидая своего спасителя, которого сразу полюбил бы до конца дней своих. 
Лев – прирожденный царь. И в сказке он бы отлично справился с этой ролью. Сидел бы в своем дворце и отправлял доблестных рыцарей спасать своих заколдованных дочерей или совершать другие добрые дела на пользу государству. 
Дева стала бы коварной Бабой - Ягой, которая бы стоила козни и ловушки всем окружающим. Причем ловушки эти были бы такими искусными, что даже самые умные герои оказывались бы в очень затруднительном положении.
Весы были бы путеводным клубочком или заколдованным колобком, который всегда помогает выйти на правильный путь. И их тонкое чутье обязательно помогло бы спасти принцессу и завершить сказку счастливо. 
Скорпион стал бы настоящим Змеем - Горынычем, в общем добрым, но уж очень несдержанным. И из-за его нрава было бы много неприятностей у всех героев сказки: как хороших, так и плохих. Стрелец стал бы какой-нибудь умной зверушкой, например, верным конем Рыцаря или любимой собакой Иванушки - дурачка. Он всегда был бы рядом с главным героем и выручал бы его в самую трудную минуту. 
Козерог был бы настоящим Кощеем, тем, что над златом чахнет. Он был бы очень вредным и подозрительным и не доверял бы никому, даже своим союзникам, а заколдованную принцессу отдал бы только под страхом смерти. 
Водолей стал бы настоящим Иванушкой - дурачком: с виду простым и глупым, но очень находчивым и добрым. Ему бы помогали все добрые герои, а злые не строили бы ловушек. 
А Рыбы были бы русалкой. Очень нежной и мечтательной, которая бы обязательно помогала влюбленным героям и сама мечтала о счастье где-нибудь в тихом, укромном уголке.

----------


## Pusic

Гороскоп записывала в прошлом году: 
голос мой, за стихи спасибо автору  :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 

http://files.mail.ru/4NPF7W

----------


## Helen2212

Спасибо!!!

----------


## lilsing

Может и не все шуточные,но старалась как могла.... Делала когда-то вот такие предсказания - выходила с огромными охапками шариков(надутые),внутри которых лежали те самые предсказания и раздавала людям(их было около 90 человек), все их лопали и читали свои предсказания - как дети все радовались)))
Вот предсказания :Blush2: :
Год, исключительно благоприятный. Вам необходимо громко заявить о себе, своих чаяниях и намерениях всему миру.   Выиграют  те, кто не будут стесняться в амбициях, желаниях и стремлениях, кто будет чрезвычайно активен и оптимистичен.
____________________________________________________________________________________________________________
Вам желательно сосредоточить максимум внимания и усилий на заботах о семье и домочадцах, не начинать новых глобальных проектов.
Все будет складываться, как нельзя лучше. Вы будете защищены от любых неприятностей, как волшебным амулетом. «Бык» будет помогать вам, и продвигать ваши проекты.
Вы будете испытывать самые разные чувства и эмоции по самым разным поводам, которых будет многовато даже для Вас, выдержанного и терпеливого человека. Год будет провоцировать , гневить, ошеломлять и радовать. В общем, фонтан эмоций и событий вам гарантирован.
Год Быка, станет годом изменений, потрясений, и — как это ни парадоксально, спокойствия и комфорта.
____________________________________________________________________________________________________________
Год быка, Ваш звездный час, из которого плывущие в руки возможности надо выжимать по максимуму.
____________________________________________________________________________________________________________
Это год отдыха от активной жизни и постоянной суматохи с их вечной спешкой. Так что наслаждайтесь жизнью, ничего для этого не предпринимая…
____________________________________________________________________________________________________________
Для Вас это будет удачный, но напряженный год вдохновений и перемен.
____________________________________________________________________________________________________________
Этот год будет не таким стабильным, как того, возможно, хотелось бы, зато куда более интересным, насыщенным и перспективным.
____________________________________________________________________________________________________________
Вы развернёте  бурную деятельность по созданию нового бизнеса и посеву финансовых  зёрен в плодородную интеллектуальную почву. Предпринимательская фантазия не будет знать границ, а творчество так и будет бить ключом, причем не по голове, а по окружающим, заставляя их шевелиться. Удачи!!!
____________________________________________________________________________________________________________
Вы с головой окунётесь в любовные приключения, и в процессе завоевания объекта своих «домогательств» можете наобещать такого, что в здравом уме не каждому на ум придёт. Самое удивительное, что Вам будут верить...
____________________________________________________________________________________________________________
Наверняка вы начнёте живо интересоваться фен-шуем и вопросами благоустройства дома ради того, чтобы хорошо познать не только всех людей в целом, но и самого себя в частности. И, знаете, это занятее бывает очень полезным…
____________________________________________________________________________________________________________
Вам придется вспомнить о существовании работы и параллельно заняться реализацией своего творческого таланта. Вам в начале года может присниться вещий сон, например, о рождении ребёнка или будущем любовном партнере.
____________________________________________________________________________________________________________
Безапелляционно потребуйте  от начальства повышения в должности или прибавке к зарплате как минимум вдвое — правда, это не означает, что требование увенчается грандиозным успехом, но попытка — не пытка, ведь в начале года ваши слова будут услышаны и приняты к действию…Самое интересное, что вы можете говорить, что угодно, всё будет сбываться… Главное не злоупотреблять…Имейте совесть!!!

----------


## lilsing

Не поверите, но если  меньше лениться, а больше работать и излучать позитивную энергию, могут  осуществиться самые смелые мечты и проекты.
____________________________________________________________________________________________________________
Вы можете быть  неудовлетворенными личностями по жизни, но это не помешает вам получить в награду от доброго дяди или тёти толстую пачку денежных купюр иностранного происхождения.
____________________________________________________________________________________________________________
Вам придется тратить заработанные мани на домашний инвентарь, но, не переживайте судьба даст вам возможность подписать выгодный для себя договор или заключить весьма прибыльную сделку…
____________________________________________________________________________________________________________
Этот год сделает из Вас звезду или героя если не национального, то местного масштаба: наконец-то  Вам доведётся  испытать глубокий, чисто человеческий триумф!!!
____________________________________________________________________________________________________________
В этом году  придётся немножко напрячься, но это  не помешает Вам  любить все, что шевелится. Ваша распутность , сексуальность и порочность не будет знать ни границ, ни пределов…
____________________________________________________________________________________________________________
Вы таки задумаетесь  о том, что пора бросать пить, курить, гулять, и вообще вести нездоровый образ жизни. Так как ваша жизнь проходит мимо таких событий, о которых вы могли бы годами рассказывать своим внукам по вечерам у камина, плача от счастья и умиления!!! 
____________________________________________________________________________________________________________
Вам все-таки подвалит счастье в виде неожиданного богатства, которое Вы заработаете либо сами, либо, которым Вас одарит любимый человек.
____________________________________________________________________________________________________________
Занимайтесь разборками, а также бурным выяснением отношений с соседями и теми, кто этого заслужил!!! В этом году умение пожирать мозг собеседника своей размеренной логичностью и системностью мышления, сделает Вас  победителем. Только не доводите дело до рукоприкладства, т.к. здесь звёзды не обещают Вам побед…
____________________________________________________________________________________________________________
В лабиринтах  ваших мозговых извилин взыграет креатив, а в в жилах — настоящая, человеческая кровь — вам захочется не просто обычного секса, а  чистых романтических отношений полных приключений и открытий… Самое интересное, что широта и щедрость  души просто не будет знать границ, так что примите совет: держите деньги дома или на карточке, а карманы лучше зашить!!!
____________________________________________________________________________________________________________Если  в первые 2 недели 2009 года вам приснится бык, в крайнем случае корова, то это будет означать только одно- в ближайший месяц ваше самое нескромное желание сбудется...
____________________________________________________________________________________________________________
Вы утрете нос всем конкурентам и лишний раз докажите, что побеждают в бизнесе, как и в спорте, не жалкие любители, а профессионалы с большой буквы!!! Кем Вы и являетесь!!!
____________________________________________________________________________________________________________
Год будет наполнен огромным  количеством  интересных и восхитительных событий, а к его окончанию вы почувствуете себя уставшим и разбитым…И Новый, 2010 год  будете радостно встречать, храпя в тарелке с оливье и время от времени загадывая, что бы следующий год был чуточку поспокойнее…
____________________________________________________________________________________________________________
Это год запомнится  рядом испытаний, но если  не принимать все близко к сердцу, то новый год Быка окажется достаточно комфортным и успешным в финансовом плане. Удачи!!!
____________________________________________________________________________________________________________В этом году Вы будете отличаться завидной выдержкой, как самый дорогой коньяк, поэтому все у Вас будет замечательно. И ещё лучше в амурных делах!!!
____________________________________________________________________________________________________________
Вступить в борьбу с собственной болтливостью желательно уже с завтрашнего дня, иначе можно будет схлопотать по шее ни за что, ни про что. И ещё, если  меньше лениться, а больше работать и излучать позитивную энергию, могут  осуществиться самые смелые мечты и проекты. Удачи!!!
____________________________________________________________________________________________________________
В последние дни января Вам может присниться вещий сон, который сбудется уже в ближайшие 2 недели…

----------


## lilsing

Не стоит сильно входить в роль ярого правдолюбца по жизни — Вашу стойкую жизненную позицию по достоинству никто не оценит , а вот народные мстители вполне могут испортить настроение. Лучше больше уделяйте внимания своему избраннику (избраннице) по постельным утехам, живите в своё удовольствие и никому не позволяйте вам мешать…
____________________________________________________________________________________________________________
Вы закружитесь  в водовороте экстрима, карьерной борьбы и ностальгии по дальним путешествиям. А если немножко отвлечётесь, сможете  реализовать свою детскую мечту — отправиться в кругосветное путешествие…
____________________________________________________________________________________________________________
Год пройдет в поисках идеалов, а также в творческой работе над собой. Конечно, хорошего человека должно быть много — тут никто и не спорит!!! Но сесть на диету ещё никому не мешало, займитесь своей фигурой, внешностью, здоровьем...
____________________________________________________________________________________________________________На вас, безумно привлекательного и обаятельного  человека будет просто невозможно сердиться. Вы  расправите свои крылья и почувствуете себя королём или королевой — ведь жизнь-то удалась!
____________________________________________________________________________________________________________Вы с огромной радостью избавитесь  от душащего  камня на шее, и с удовольствием почувствуют себя вольной  птицей. В этом году Вам удастся приблизиться к собственным идеалами, и очень даже возможно, если не создать официально семью, то  зачать или родить ребёнка.
____________________________________________________________________________________________________________
Новый 2009 год Вы начнёте со своего любимого занятия — запудривания мозгов представителям противоположного пола  изображения из себя белого и пушистого сказочного зверька, который даётся в руки только избранным. Конечно же, охотно найдутся те, кто  купится на слова  этих аллигаторов в овечьей шкуре, т.е. Вас… Таким образом, вам вполне безнаказанно удастся манипулировать  людьми целый год… Пользуйтесь этим!!!
____________________________________________________________________________________________________________
Это целиком и полностью Ваш год! Прольется золотой, финансовый дождь, не будет ни разочарований ни преград к исполнению Ваших самых тайных желаний…
____________________________________________________________________________________________________________
Год будет очень удачным и оптимистичным . Главное  — это не бросаться в крайности, не переливать мысли и дела из пустого в порожнее, меньше изображать из себя анархиста и больше ценить семейные ценности, меньше принимать «окончательных и бесповоротных» решений, не впадать в глупую сентиментальность, идиотскую мстительность, непрактичность, лень, пессимизм и раздражительность…И всё будет получаться!!!
____________________________________________________________________________________________________________
Жизнь прекрасна — ведь только Вы можете воскресать, как птица Феникс, из пепла сгоревшей энергии и душевных сил, ведь только Вы способны, даже будучи выброшенным с энного этажа, приземляться как та кошка — на все свои четыре пушистые лапы.
____________________________________________________________________________________________________________
В 2009 году Быка Ваши финансовые и амурные дела обязательно будут складываться лучше, чем в прошлом году…А ваш главный козырь -  терпение и умение абстрагироваться от окружения на время разгорающейся бури, не раз спасёт вас от неприятностей…
Вы наконец-то испытаете моральное облегчение, и начнёте пользоваться популярностью у аппетитно сложенных мотыльков и бабочек противоположного пола.
____________________________________________________________________________________________________________ Вы возьмёте  у судьбы полный реванш за пролитые мышкины слезки, а ноябрь 2009 наполнит Ваш кошелёк «звонкой монетой», а  дом — радостным смехом и настоящими друзьями.
____________________________________________________________________________________________________________
Год Быка ожидается непростым, нервным, зато - результативным и в общем зачете — положительным.
____________________________________________________________________________________________________________
Вам покой будет только снится: врагов придется ставить на колени — и наказывать, наказывать (впрочем, не без удовольствия), плюс надо будет поддерживать не только интимные, но и деловые связи с дальними зарубежными партнерами.
____________________________________________________________________________________________________________
Вы всё  будете вкалывать, как та афро-американка Изаура на капиталистических плантациях, и не думая не гадая, получите огромнейший подарок судьбы…ОООООчень приятный…
____________________________________________________________________________________________________________
Год наконец-то принесет долгожданное финансовое облегчение — но и карманы Ваши  тоже будут «облегчаться» в ускоренном темпе.

----------


## lilsing

Год принесет финансовую стабильность . А запомнится насыщенной любовной жизнью, которая будет работать, как часы, по откатанной программе — еда, секс, сон, секс, еда, секс,сон…
____________________________________________________________________________________________________________Вполне возможно, что нежданно-негаданно Вы столкнётесь лоб в лоб со своей первой любовью…
____________________________________________________________________________________________________________
Если в феврале Вам приснится вещий сон о дальних путешествиях, смазливых амазонках-негритянках(необузданных дикарях) или групповом сексе на острове Бали, значит, собирайте вещи, и недолго думая отправляйтесь в путь-дорогу…
____________________________________________________________________________________________________________
Год запомнится обилием поклонников, охотно клюющих на Вашу  сексапильность. 
____________________________________________________________________________________________________________
Вполне можете рвануть  «налево», чтобы хоть как-то скрасить навалившуюся грусть-тоску на любовно-интимном фронте «справа»…Поверьте, об этом никто не узнает…
____________________________________________________________________________________________________________
Вполне приветливый и домашний. Однако, Вам рекомендуется больше доверять своей интуиции и меньше играть в неподкупную наивность.
____________________________________________________________________________________________________________
В этот период Вам может открыться во сне секрет вечного двигателя или ответ на вопрос, как заработать миллиард на ровном месте.
____________________________________________________________________________________________________________
Вы будете спрашивать у своего отражения в зеркале «Я ль на свете всех милее, всех румяней и крутее?», на что весь 2009 год будете получать от массы офанатевших поклонников(ц)  строго утвердительный ответ.
____________________________________________________________________________________________________________
Не стоит сразу же после сексуального контакта с симпатичным партнером (или партнершей) сразу же тянуться к пульту от телевизора или обратно садиться лицезреть порносайты в Интернете: ведь так легко сломать нежное чувство.
____________________________________________________________________________________________________________
Окружающим будет казаться, что вы раздвоились или расстроились и в таком клонированном виде бегаете  по городу целыми стаями — этот электровеник будет успеть везде и всюду. Ваши дела пойдут в гору, а на любовном фронте - покой и взаимопонимание…
____________________________________________________________________________________________________________
Вас ожидают приятные сюрпризы и денежные подарки, а также романтичные, сентиментальные и полные душевной интимности встречи с любимым человеком.
____________________________________________________________________________________________________________
Год окажется богатым на события и финансовые поступления — и вы наконец-то заложите свой финансовый фундамент счастья, любви, удачи, богатства и всяческого процветания.
____________________________________________________________________________________________________________
Вас ждет не жизнь — а сплошная малина, которая время от времени грозит преобразовываться в глубокие пистоны от начальства. Не переживайте, это всё поправимо…
____________________________________________________________________________________________________________
Жизнь наладится и подвернется прекрасная возможность  приобрести ценный жизненный опыт, который принесёт вам только хорошее…
____________________________________________________________________________________________________________Вас ожидают приятные сюрпризы и денежные подарки, а также романтичные, сентиментальные и полные душевной интимности встречи с любимым человеком. 
____________________________________________________________________________________________________________Вы будете метаться между выбором: жена или любовница, любовница или жена? И хотя сильно глубоко в душе реальному пацану и слабой копии султана Брунея — Вам очень захочется совместить полезную в домашнем хозяйстве жену со знающей толк во всех позах Камасутры любвеобильной любовницей, увы, этой сказочной мечте не суждено будет сбыться...Придётся выбрать…
____________________________________________________________________________________________________________
В очередной раз променяете  романтику на уютный кожаный диван и решите большинство своих финансовых проблем энной массой денег, которая неожиданно приятно стукнет Вас по головке уже в первый летний месяц.
____________________________________________________________________________________________________________

----------


## lilsing

Следует держать ухо востро, а хвост — вертолетом, т.к. прогнозируются резкие конфликты и грубые выяснения отношений с начальством; после спада напряжения  намечается брутальная пьянка, главным дегустатором и жрецом которой будете Вы, ну а потом ожидайте массу приятных сюрпризов от судьбы…
____________________________________________________________________________________________________________
Год станет годом перемен и приятных изменений в  жизни, которые непременно скажутся и отразятся на общественной жизни, ждите денежного пополнения своих скромных накоплений…
____________________________________________________________________________________________________________Главным станет чувство любви и дружбы: Вы будете любить всех, а все будут любить Вас, причем не всегда безвозмездно…
____________________________________________________________________________________________________________
Для Вас новый период — период Любви и Секса без остановок на кофи-брейк, в течение которого будут бездарно разбазарены все заначки, и другие финансовые останки былой роскоши.
____________________________________________________________________________________________________________
Вы в очередной раз докажет публике, что круче  могут быть только яйца, что упрямство — не порок, а большое и заметно выпирающее вперед- достоинство. Вы  будете  жать на газ тогда, когда остальные тормозят не по-детски, и ровняйся на Вас, не ровняйся, а лучше все равно никто ничего не сделает!
____________________________________________________________________________________________________________
Если раньше Вас устраивало существующее положение вещей, то сейчас внутри Вас вызреет мощное желание выкрасить свою шкурку в другой цвет или побежать пастись на другое пастбище: не сдерживайте себя, иначе Ваш вулкан страстей просто взорвётся и зальёт огнедышащей лавой всё живое.
____________________________________________________________________________________________________________
Вас не будет устраивать ни финансовое, ни социальное положение в обществе. Поэтому год ожидается напряженны. Вы активно вольётесь  в процесс борьбы за власть и финансы, за лучшее место под солнцем. Очень вероятна смена сексуального партнёра…
____________________________________________________________________________________________________________
Главный секрет успеха для Вас заключается в том, чтобы не бояться перемен. Дерзайте! Обязательно поддерживайте устоявшиеся дружеские отношения, в том числе и с коллегами: они могут Вам здорово помочь именно тогда, когда Вам нужна будет поддержка.
____________________________________________________________________________________________________________Вы сможете найти свою судьбу — свою вторую половинку, а также получать шанс получить или заработать крупную сумму денег. Займитесь ремонтом и приобретением недвижимости.
____________________________________________________________________________________________________________Высока вероятность вступления в брак или завязывания новых романтических отношений, которые изменят Вашу жизнь самым коренным образом.
____________________________________________________________________________________________________________
Вас ожидают и белые полосы везения, и острый дефицит денежных средств, поэтому старайтесь не распыляться и оставляйте заначку на чёрный день. В начале марта и апреля, конце июня и апреля, а также перед самым Новым 2010 годом, на Вас может пролиться золотой дождь. Велика вероятность того, что Вы откроете для себя новый способ подработки, который со временем может стать главным источником доходов.
____________________________________________________________________________________________________________
Накопившиеся за 2008 год и предыдущие годы силёнки придётся применять в 2009 году на деле, ради достижения реально ощутимых финансовых и материальных результатов. Всё, что Вы планировали ранее, получит широкие возможности для реализации в год Быка.
____________________________________________________________________________________________________________
Постарайтесь не упустить свой шанс и за внешней суетой заметить важность происходящих событий. Словите ли Вы синюю птицу Счастья за хвост именно в этом году или нет зависит только от Вас самих — звёзды со своей стороны сделали всё возможное, чтобы такая желанная пташка наконец-то оказалась в Ваших руках.
____________________________________________________________________________________________________________
Постарайтесь совместить в своем поведении такие качества, как гибкость и твёрдость, умейте настоять на своём, не тушуйтесь и не бойтесь врагов: Вы их всех победите, правда на Вашей стороне. Любые перемены к лучшему — если вы занимаетесь не тем, что по душе, правильнее всего бросить это бесполезное занятие, даже если оно и выгодно с финансовой точки зрения.
____________________________________________________________________________________________________________
Занимаясь любимым, но мало выгодным и не особо перспективным занятием Вы достигнете куда больших высот, чем если бы Вы продолжали насиловать себя нелюбимой работой.

----------


## lilsing

Год смены места жительства, возможно, даже не одного. И всё же, будет лучше, если Вы обретёте собственное жильё, а не будете продолжать менять дома и квартиры, арендуя их. С этой точки зрения, даже проживание у родителей для Вас будет более выгодным, чем обмен шила на мыло.
____________________________________________________________________________________________________________
Высока вероятность появления новых покровителей, спонсоров или инвесторов, которые выразят желание принять участие в одном из Ваших дерзких проектов. Но не соглашайтесь на первое же предложение, доверьтесь голосу интуиции в принятии судьбоносных решений — он подскажет правильное решение.
____________________________________________________________________________________________________________
Год принесёт массу испытаний. Начало и конец этого года Вы встретите разным человеком. То, что Вы есть сейчас, и то, чем Вы станете в канун 2010 года — это два разных человека с разным мироощущением, ценностями и целями в жизни. Но, всё к лучшему!!!
____________________________________________________________________________________________________________
Постарайтесь не хвастаться перед  другими людьми собственными достижениями, иначе Вы сами себя сглазите и быстро лишитесь того, чем так гордились.
____________________________________________________________________________________________________________
Это год подготовки к будущим фундаментальным свершениям. В материальном плане год Быка будет достаточно успешным и стабильным. Поэтому Вам необходимо стойко принимать всё происходящее и не роптать на судьбу.
____________________________________________________________________________________________________________
Ваша душа будет желать внимания и проявления страстей со стороны поклонников. Так и будет…вас будут любить все, пользуйтесь этим пока окружающие находятся в любовном забытье…
____________________________________________________________________________________________________________Хорошо бы переехать жить под одну крышу со своим любимым или любимой.Если вы состоящие в браке, укрепите свои отношения и станете более счастливыми, в том числе — и в интимной жизни.
Если Вы  имеете  свой бизнес, будете на коне. Любые обновления гардероба благоприятно скажутся на Вашем имидже и социальном статусе.
____________________________________________________________________________________________________________
В целом, год сложится непростым: любовные треволнения и происки недоброжелателей не дадут повода расслабиться.  Но это период прорыва и обретения смысла жизни. Ну и пусть, что на работе Вас не продвинут по карьерной лестнице. Ну и ладно, что Вы не заработаете всех денег мира.
____________________________________________________________________________________________________________
У Вас будет масса поклонников (поклонниц), из которых Вы будете выбирать и выбирать самого достойного кандидата на место в Вашем сердце. 
Придётся вскрыть свои сокровищницы и даже разоряться на приобретение милого загородного коттеджа с небольшим участком земли и гаражом.
____________________________________________________________________________________________________________
Поддерживайте тесные контакты с родственниками — они принесут Вам удачу как в личных делах, так и в финансовых вопросах, в случае необходимости окажут мощную материальную поддержку. Здоровье  беспокоить не будет — тут всё в порядке.
____________________________________________________________________________________________________________
Вы станете более счастливыми, наконец-то найдя свою судьбу. Встречать вместе рассветы и закаты, совершать совместные покупки, обсуждать будущие планы — что может быть лучше?
____________________________________________________________________________________________________________
Год очень успешен для организации нового бизнеса: проект окажется очень выгодным и прибыльным. А также достаточно тихим и спокойным — никаких тебе авантюр и чрезвычайных происшествий.
____________________________________________________________________________________________________________
Год будет  нескучным. Все сферы жизни будут активизированы, они будут волновать Вас, вдохновлять и будоражить. Итак, тема работы будет актуальна, как никогда. Будете медленно, но верно укреплять свои позиции на карьерных фронтах.
____________________________________________________________________________________________________________
Расширение контактов в обществе принесу не только моральное удовольствие, но и вполне реальные финансовые вливания. Авантюризм не то, чтобы обострится, нет, он будет как всегда — на очень высоком уровне. Поэтому велика вероятность лёгкого флирта и беспорядочного секса без обязательств. Круговерть любовных связей будет крутить и вертеть Вами напропалую. Важно, чтобы в пылу страстей, Вы не ранили свою вторую половину, если Вы не одиноки.
____________________________________________________________________________________________________________

----------


## lilsing

Бизнес и финансы будут в 2009 году достаточно стабильны . В этом году Вы обязательно будете много путешествовать, причём не сами, а с любимым человеком (ну или несколькими любимыми людьми). Таким образом, романтика и работа станут для Вас самыми главными темами .
____________________________________________________________________________________________________________
В течение года может возникать ощущение, что Ваши усилия не приносят своих плодов, что Вы бьётесь, как рыба об лёд и без толку. Это всё — проходящее. Именно сейчас закладывается фундамент будущих свершений, возможно, на всю последующую жизнь. Суть происходящего в 2009 году Вы сможете полностью оценить лишь некоторое время  спустя.
____________________________________________________________________________________________________________
Наконец-то получите  то, что заслужили в предыдущих годах. Всё, о чём мечталось в финансовом плане, будет брошено судьбой к Вашим ногам. Если Вы мечтали о материальном благополучии и процветании, долго шли к этому, учились, работали, старались, то в 2009 году  получите заслуженное вознаграждение.
____________________________________________________________________________________________________________
Это год реализации тех планов, которые обдумывали ещё год-два назад. Не останавливайтесь на достигнутом: Ваши знания и умения будут востребованы в этом году, как никогда ранее. При должном уровне упорства и работоспособности, даже смогли бы создать сначала небольшой, а в будущем — грандиозный успешный бизнес.
____________________________________________________________________________________________________________Год  стремительного роста и продвижения. Начальство будет Вас испытывать на прочность, нагружать сложными задачами и проектами: если Вы выдержите этот тест на выдержку, а Вы обязательно выдержите, то в следующих годах Вас ждёт успешная и быстрая карьера.
____________________________________________________________________________________________________________
В год  Быка у Вас не намечается бурных страстей или головокружительной романтики. В этом есть и часть Вашей вины, и Вашей второй половины. Не позволяйте быту топить Ваши чувства в трясине повседневной рутины. Делайте сюрпризы своему любимому человеку, удивляйте его, а он, в свою очередь, отблагодарит Вас в финансовом эквиваленте — принесёт материальную удачу.
____________________________________________________________________________________________________________

----------


## Ishda

Спасибо!

----------


## Alenajazz

> Бизнес и финансы будут* в 2009 году* достаточно стабильны .


 :Blink:  :Blink:  :Blink: 
Шо, опять 2009??????  :Blink:

----------


## Уралочка

> Шо, опять 2009??????


 .
 :Taunt:  :Taunt:  :Taunt: ....а шо..... на три года моложе бум.... эх... во всём нужно находить положительные стороны :Taunt:

----------


## lilsing

Ай, ну не придерайтесь, я же сказала что когда-то использовала эти придсказания, когда-то это и был новый год 2009!  Перепешите на 2012 и всё будет хорошо!

----------


## Leli&hna

Вот такой гороскопчик использую не только на новый год, но и на юбилеях. Что предсказывают звёзды на сегодняшний день.


КОЗЕРОГИ – звёзды сегодня для вас счастливо сойдутся на армянском коньяке, другие напитки употреблять не рекомендуется, за исключением молока.
ВОДОЛЕИ – возможны противоречия между выпитым и съеденным. Не исключён конфликт с сельдью под шубой.
РЫБЫ – выучите фразу: «Ещё по одной, и всё!» Сегодня она вам неоднократно пригодится.
ОВНЫ – танцевать спиной к столу – плохая примета, можно пропустить горячее. А лучше не танцевать, а пропустить ещё по одной.
ТЕЛЬЦЫ – во время пьяной драки возможны интересные знакомства, причём не только с людьми, но и с предметами. Не упустите свой шанс.
БЛИЗНЕЦЫ – утром не стоит смотреться в зеркало, есть риск спугнуть удачу.
РАКИ – медленные танцы вприсядку лучше не танцевать. Кто не верит может попробовать прямо сейчас.
ЛЬВЫ – запомните, все люди, которых вы встретите по дороге домой, хорошие. Зелёные человечки не исключение.
ДЕВЫ – время после двенадцатой рюмки вам лучше провести под столом. Займитесь неотложными подстольными делами. Возможен визит друзей.
ВЕСЫ – двадцать пятая рюмка будет лишней, пропустите её. Иначе  станет возможным  визит  к  девам под стол. 
СКОРПИОНЫ – вас ожидает беспокойный вечер. Сначала вас будут одолевать надежда, потом желания, потом сомнения, а потом вас покормят и всё пройдёт.
СТРЕЛЬЦЫ – позаботьтесь и о братьях ваших меньших – собаках  и кошках, а крошки с праздничного стола отдайте  тараканам – сделайте и для них праздник хоть раз в году.

----------

Лорик (02.12.2021)

----------


## miss olga

Шуточный гороскоп

Если пипец случился у: 

ОВНА. Овен его решит. Любой пипец. И сразу. Сам, гордо, молча.

ТЕЛЬЦА. Телец его решит. Потом всем расскажет. Всем. Чтобы подстраховаться - напишет в газету. Чтобы точно всем.

БЛИЗНЕЦОВ. Они поделятся. Постараются отдать все Овну, но если Овен на все не согласится, отдадут Стрельцу.

РАКА. Он начнет рыдать заранее, и чтобы он заткнулся, кто-то возьмет весь пипец на себя + рачье горе. Если никто этого не сделает, Рак прекрасно сделает все сам. Какого хрена было ныть, вообще не понятно.

ЛЬВА. Лев созовет всех. Сам расправится с пипецем. Поклонится, возьмет цветы, даст автограф и уйдет.

ДЕВЫ. Дева расстроится. Особенно если она этот пипец не планировала. Дева подумает. Найдет решение. Решит. Сделает выводы.

ВЕСОВ. Весы взвесят пипец. Взвесят еще раз. Придут к выводу, что как-то многовато и отвесят кому-нибудь вроде Льва или Овна. При попытке отвесить Деве сразу получат под зад: у Девы пипец только по расписанию.

СКОРПИОНА. Скорпион посмотрит. Весело скажет "та пипец какой-то!" и забьет.

СТРЕЛЬЦА. Стрелец расстроится. Потом повеселеет. Потом будет долго смеяться над собой, над пипецом, вспомнит какие пипецы у него еще были в жизни, всем вокруг расскажет и забудет. Если пипец сам собой не пройдет, его скорее всего придется решать какому-то Льву.

КОЗЕРОГА. Козерог постарается сразу отказаться от пипеца, заявив, что он не хочет. В 90% случаев это почему-то канает. Если совсем не проканает - Козерог все решит в лучшем виде. Но обязательно за чужой счет.

ВОДОЛЕЯ. Водолей начнет его радостно изучать. Потом напишет книгу. Если такой пипец у него уже был - заскучает и начнет искать Близнецов. Пипец от этого все равно никуда не денется (Близнецы откосят сразу), но станет веселее.

РЫБ. В отличие от Рака, Рыбы плачут тихо. Поэтому пипец у них вечный, решают они его сами, никто им ни хрена не помогает, а они уже и не ждут.

----------


## Юлия Протасова

Эротический гороскоп. 

Зодиакальный гороскоп!
Как много это слово
Для сердца нашего хранит,
Как много нам он говорит!
Он говорит, что ОВНЫ
Всегда с непредсказуемой душой,
У них сплошные шуры - муры,
Гулянки, "бабки" и "лямуры"!
ТЕЛЬЦЫ! Скорее ногу в стремя!
Вас ждет победа впереди!
Удача вас целует в темя,
И много секса на пути.
БЛИЗНЕЦЫ! Вам светит квартира столичная!
Полный интим, условия отличные!
Начальник - душка, долларов - подушка,
Рублей - мешок, и экстаз до кишок!
РАКАМ звезды говорят:
Пятиться вперед велят.
Впереди их ждет успех.
Ракам в сексе лучше всех!
Веселый год, счастливый век
Для ЛЬВОВ настал сейчас.
Финансовый тайфун, здоровье,
В постели - огненный экстаз!
Скромные ДЕВЫ, вам повезет!
Враги перед вами дрожат.
Большой "Лимузин", в нем удача сидит,
И ключ от квартиры, где деньги лежат!
Уравновешенным ВЕСАМ
Хотим мы рассказать:
Любовь вас будет обнимать,
Судьба - хранить,
Успех - любить,
И баксы окружать!
СКОРПИОНАМ не перечь -
Жаркие они, как печь!
Нострадамус говорит:
Скорпион всех победит!
СТРЕЛЬЦАМ выпадает здоровье отличное!
В карьере - прыжок и зарплата приличная!
Любовь и веселье, смех от души,
Пьянки - гулянки, разврат, кутежи!
КОЗЕРОГАМ трудиться на благо семьи,
И будет в их жизни море любви.
Либидо заставит работать всю ночь,
Венера вам сможет в этом помочь!
Как степь раскидана кровать, -
То ВОДОЛЕЙ ложиться спать.
Разврат и оргии до утра -
Им по дороге с Камасутрой!
Всем своим врагам на зло
РЫБАМ крупно повезло:
Канары - отдых мировой.
Вы переплюнете "Плейбой"!  


Астрологический прогноз для офисных работников

Для развлечения гостей один из участников может нарядиться гадалкой или астрологом. Наиболее простой вариант предсказания - найти зодиакальный гороскоп на следующий год (желательно шуточный) и прочитать его.
Другой вариант - ведущий может сообщить гостям о новом открытии астрологов и современных магов. Всем известны зодиакальный, китайский, цветочный гороскопы и гороскоп друидов. Но теперь появился новый гороскоп - офисных работников (если деятельности фирмы не совсем подходит это название, возможно модифицировать предложенные прогнозы, сделав их более актуальными для данной организации).


Примеры шуточного офисного гороскопа:
- Родившиеся с 1 января по 20 февраля. Ваш символ "Стол”
В следующем году вы станете лучшей опорой для ваших коллег по работе и близких в серьезных делах. Однако постарайтесь хотя бы иногда поддаваться мирским соблазнам, а не растрачивать все силы на работу.
- Родившиеся с 21 февраля по 10 марта. Ваш символ "Стул”
В следующем году вы будете отмечены как наиболее добросовестный и ответственный сотрудник. Однако будьте бдительны, если среди ваших знакомых появятся морально неустойчивые личности.
- Родившиеся с 10 марта по 20 апреля. Ваш символ "Шкаф”
В следующем году вас ждет материальное благополучие. А если вы последуете совету и будете более открытым и щедрым с окружающими, улучшится ваше положение в обществе и вы обретете новых друзей.
- Родившиеся с 21 апреля по 20 мая. Ваш символ "Компьютер”
В следующем году вам следует особое внимание уделить своему здоровью. Берегитесь вирусов! В остальном ваши дела пойдут в гору, а ваши способности будут замечены окружающими и оценены начальством.
- Родившиеся с 21 мая по 20 июня. Ваш символ "Факс”
Весь следующий год вам будет сопутствовать удача. Однако будьте осторожны, избегайте сплетен и злословия.
- Родившиеся с 21 июня по 10 августа. Ваш символ "Телефон”
В следующем году вас ждут некоторые хлопоты, связанные с работой. Вместе с тем это будет год новых знакомств и удивительных приключений.
- Родившиеся с 11 августа по 20 сентября. Ваш, символ "Лампа”
В следующем году вы доставите много радости окружающим. Все будут рады знакомству с вами и вашей дружбе. Однако постарайтесь избегать стрессовых ситуаций и перегрузок на работе.
- Родившиеся с 21 сентября по 10 ноября. Ваш символ "Органайзер”
В следующем году вас ждет множество полезных знакомств. Постарайтесь не упустить удачный шанс, который обязательно вам представится.
- Родившиеся с 11 ноября по 31 декабря. Ваш символ "Электрический чайник”.
Следующий год будет счастливым для вашей личной жизни и дружеского общения. Однако постарайтесь хотя бы иногда вспоминать о работе.
Предложенный гороскоп может также быть написан на плакатах, украшающих помещение. В этом случае к нему необходимо сделать соответствующие пояснения.

АСТРОЛОГИЧЕСКИЙ РОГНОЗ 
НА ЮБИЛЕЙНЫЙ ВЕЧЕР:

Сегодня 18 августа 2012 года звезды предсказывают, что ровно в 20:00 ………………. Будет ждать…………….. под праздничным столом у ног учителей. В 21:30 ………………упадет лицом в салат и скажет: «Не мешайте, я обедаю»……………….сладким сном уснет на широкой груди у …………..
Эта же грудь послужит позже подушкой еще нескольким гостям. В 22:00 начнется танцевальная программа………………и…………….. исполнят эротический танец «Полька-бабочка», за что соберут крупную сумму денег на приобретение новых танцевальных костюмов. Но…………..и…………….. в 23:00 стащат эти деньги и сбегут сними в бар В 24:00…………… сядет застол со словами: «Кто заказывал горячее?» Возьмите меня! Я весь горю! Вечер закончится музыкальным номером. Дуэт в составе …………… и ……………
Исполнят песню «напилася я пьяна!»

АСТРОЛОГИЧЕСКИЙ ПРОГНОЗ ПО ЗНАКАМ ЗОДИАКА  НА ЗАВТРА.

Мы вернулись к предсказаньям
И растрогались до слез
Зачитаю вам на завтра
Астрологический прогноз
Чей знак зодиака называю поднимайте руки.

ОВНЫ будут бить себя в грудь кулаками, доказывая, что они не бараны.
ТЕЛЬЦЫ будут твердо стоять на своем: «Наливай, а то уйду».
БЛИЗНЕЦЫ проснутся утром вдвоем со своим близнецом.
РАКИ будут пятиться назад от каждой рюмки вспоминая вчерашний день.
ЛЬВЫ с утра их грива не поддастся не одной расческе, придется брить наголо.
ДЕВЫ подойдя к зеркалу удивятся:»кто это там такой страшный?»
ВЕСЫ  постараются взвесить: сколько может выпить нормальный человек и сколько выпили они.
СКОРПИОНЫ будут больно жалить всех, пока не опохмелятся.
СТРЕЛЬЦЫ будут с утра стрелять сигареты у всех подряд.
КОЗЕРОГИ обнаружат на голове новые рожки.
ВОДОЛЕИ будут лить слезы о том,  что вчера не доели и не допили.
РЫБЫ будут молчать, опустив глаза, стыдясь своего поведения.

----------


## Юлия Протасова

АСТРОЛОГИЧЕСКИЙ ПРОГНОЗ

Сегодня 21 сентября 2012 года звезды предсказывают, что ровно в 20:00 ………………. Будет ждать…………….. под праздничным столом. В 21:30 ………………упадет лицом в салат и скажет: «Не мешайте, я обедаю»……………….сладким сном уснет на широкой груди у …………..
Эта же грудь послужит позже подушкой еще нескольким гостям. В 22:00 начнется танцевальная программа………………и…………….. исполнят эротический танец «Полька-бабочка», за что соберут крупную сумму денег на приобретение новых танцевальных костюмов. Но…………..и…………….. в 23:00 стащат эти деньги и сбегут сними в бар В 24:00…………… сядет застол со словами: «Кто заказывал горячее?» Возьмите меня! Я весь горю! Вечер закончится музыкальным номером. Дуэт в составе …………… и ……………
Исполнят песню «напилася я пьяна!»

----------


## Юлия Протасова

есть еще гороскоп на свадебный вечер если кого заинтересует пишите сюда либо на личку protasovaulia@yandex.ru или майл у меня 2 почты

----------


## miss olga

Косметический гороскоп

Если месяц Вашего рождения – декабрь, то, поздравляю, Ваш знак – Блеск для губ. Вы всегда приносите с собой оптимизм и радость, где бы Вы ни появились. Ваше общество так приятно, что от него просто невозможно отказаться, поэтому иногда Вы даже не успеваете запоминать имена новых знакомых. 
Если Вы рождены в январе, то Вы – Жидкая Подводка. Вы не терпите неточностей и не прощаете ошибок. Общаться с Вами могут только очень выдержанные и хладнокровные люди, но зато Вы настолько привлекательны, что даже Ваша холодность становится изюминкой. 
Февральские именинники, Ваш знак – Тени для век. Вы, со своим нестандартным взглядом на мир, крушите стереотипы со скоростью света. Для Вас нет ничего невозможного, несочетаемого или запретного. Но за это Вас любят далеко не все. 
Вы родились в марте? Поздравляем, Вы – Туалетная Вода. Вы непредсказуемы: то сладки, то горьки, то терпки, то нежны. Вы завораживаете и покоряете сердца многих, но так же легко влюбляетесь и остываете. 
Если Вы празднуете день рожденья в апреле то, Ваш знак – Тушь для ресниц. Вы всегда в центре внимания. А все благодаря умению. Выгодно подчеркивать свои достоинства и умалчивать о недостатках. Многие хотят быть Вашим другом, но не всем это удается. 
А если Ваш день рожденья в мае, то Ваш знак – Лак для ногтей. Вы чуть капризны и требуете бережного к себе отношения. Тот, кто Вам не нравится, страдает от Ваших насмешек. Но за своих близких Вам людей Вы готовы испортить жизнь любому. Да и вообще, Вы человек незлобивый и готовы выручить любого, если действительно понадобится Ваша помощь. 
Празднуете день рожденья в июне? Ваш знак – Румяна. Вы всегда готовы развеселить, приободрить и рассмешить любого, пусть даже незнакомого Вам человека. С Вами легко, но поскольку Вы склонны переживать свои беды в одиночку, то часто страдаете от нервных срывов. 
Вы июльский именинник? Тогда Ваш знак – Пена для ванны. Вы восхитительный собеседник, к Вам ходят за советом, хотят дружить. Вы нежны и заботливы, чутки и проницательны, поэтому от недостатка внимания представителей противоположного пола точно не страдаете. 
Если Вы родились в августе, то Ваш знак – Пудра. Вы – сама утонченность и грация. Пластика пантеры, - это про Вас. Устоять перед Вашими чарами не может никто, тем более, что Вы ревностно оберегаете свою красоту и с годами он лишь увеличивается. 
Ваш день рожденья в сентябре? Тогда Ваш знак – Скраб. Вы несколько жестоки и черствы, но это только кажущаяся видимость. Ваша жесткость просто необходима, ведь нельзя же все время баловать себя, так и разлениться недолго. Вы отличный организатор и умеете управлять людьми, Ваши деловые качества просто выше всяких похвал. 
Если месяц Вашего рождения – октябрь, то Ваш знак – Тональный крем. Вы, с Вашей врожденной тягой к гармонии, как никто другой, умеете расставить вещи по своим местам и всему найти применение. Вы очень креативны и Ваша творческая энергия просто бьет ключом на зависть остальным. 
Ну а тем, кто отмечает день рожденья в ноябре, соответствует знак Помады. Вы консерватор. Обожаете классику и строгую сексуальность. Про таких, как Вы говорят: «роковая женщина» и «настоящий мачо». Своего Вы никогда в жизни не упустите, причем это утверждение в равной степени касается как личной, так и деловой жизни.

----------

